# Sticky  The Monaco Club



## Raza

I don't see many Monacos on the board in other forums, so I wanted to get a list of the members that have Monacos here. I figure they'll eventually pass through the Tag Heuer forum.

Of course, pics are welcome, as are the stories behind them!










That's mine. It's a Monaco Vintage, number 3122 out of 4000, bought at an AD in 2007 as NOS. It was a gift to me for my college graduation from my brother. He gave it to me in 2008. I had started to wear it less and less because of the high monetary and sentimental value (it had become a Friday only watch), but I made a resolution going into 2011 to wear it 3 times a week, even if not for the full day. I'm wearing it today as well, as I still wear it every Friday.

Now it's your turn!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

For the Monaco re-edition I have number 3XXX/5000 and my gulf Monaco I have 0XXX/2500. The Blue Monaco is just a standard edition. I also have the CW2110-0 I haven't listed it because it's getting a rubber strap with deployment buckle soon =)


----------



## HEXYEBO

Cowboy, I just noticed the date wheel of your limited edition is white text on black background...sure wish they still did this. BTW, you guys should be careful about posting serial or watch numbers.

Here is mine. Monaco Vintage CAW211B, limited edition of 1860.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

HEXYEBO said:


> Cowboy, I just noticed the date window of your limited edition is white text on black background...sure wish they still did this. BYW, you guys should be careful about posting serial or watch numbers.
> 
> Here is mine. Monaco Vintage, limited edition of 1860.


Hey thanks... Hexyebo... I took the liberty of editing the series' number... I thought it was ok as long as you don't put the actual SERIAL NUMBER lol...

Oh well by the way... damn that watch lol... if I ever get the opportunity to get one of those...lol the limited edition McQueen blue is also sweet however, one of those would go for 15K above...


----------



## PJS

Nice idea having a Monaco Club, here are some images of mine CAW211A.EB0026 40th Anniversary LE 1000 and CW211A.FC6228 Gulf vintage LE 4000.










































Cheers
PJS


----------



## Raza

HEXYEBO said:


> Cowboy, I just noticed the date wheel of your limited edition is white text on black background...sure wish they still did this. BTW, you guys should be careful about posting serial or watch numbers.
> 
> Here is mine. Monaco Vintage CAW211B, limited edition of 1860.


That is gorgeous.

I'm not sure the individual number is something you really need to worry about. My license plate number is certainly more sensitive, and thousands of people see that everyday.


----------



## Raza

PJS said:


> Nice idea having a Monaco Club, here are some images of mine CAW211A.EB0026 40th Anniversary LE 1000 and CW211A.FC6228 Gulf vintage LE 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> PJS


That is quite inspirational. I like it! "History begins every morning." I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Raza

Also, if anyone wants to attempt to make a Monaco Club logo, we can put them together and have a poll and then add it to out sigs.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

that sounds like an awesome idea with the monaco logo... hehe...


----------



## Raza

Cowboy Bebop said:


> that sounds like an awesome idea with the monaco logo... hehe...


I certainly thought so ;-) .

I have no photoshopping skills, so at best I could mock something up in MS Paint.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Raza said:


> I certainly thought so ;-) .
> 
> I have no photoshopping skills, so at best I could mock something up in MS Paint.


I just did this in paint...hehe... I think it looks good... McQueen, Monaco's Flag color and the Avant-Garde logo... what do you guys think?


----------



## Raza

I dig it. Though I'd change the background to something dark, personally, and put the word "Monaco" in there somewhere. 

Obviously I'm a McQueen fan, so that pulls well.


----------



## PJS

My attempt so far a couple of colour variations.



















Cheers
PJS


----------



## Watch_guy

I have a Monaco. I own the first re-edition and have had it since new. It was my first high end mechanical watch........next on the list is the 40th ann. edition like PJS above has!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

PJS said:


> My attempt so far a couple of colour variations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> PJS


I love both variations PJS.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

HEXYEBO said:


> Cowboy, I just noticed the date wheel of your limited edition is white text on black background...sure wish they still did this. BTW, you guys should be careful about posting serial or watch numbers.
> 
> Here is mine. Monaco Vintage CAW211B, limited edition of 1860.


Any ideas on how much a Monaco 24 goes for?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So, I've started using the signature, I like the second one... =)


----------



## HEXYEBO

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Any ideas on how much a Monaco 24 goes for?


My understanding is that MSRP is supposed to be US $10.5k. Personally, if I were going to spend that I would opt for the blue limited such as that beauty PJS own; I am really drawn to classic designs.


----------



## gts_2001

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Any ideas on how much a Monaco 24 goes for?


The"old" MSRP on the Monaco 24 is $10,900 USD. There were two stickers in my Monaco 24 box. One had the $10,900 price on it and the second had a price of $11,888. Both of the stickers originated from TAG and had Model Number and Serial Number info as well as barcodes. I'm not sure which price is presently "official" from TAG. I paid less (sorry guys, I can not say how much less, but it was substantial! Please don't PM me for price info as I agreed with my AD not to disclose this information). It pays (handsomely sometimes) to have a good relationship with your AD.

I'm willing to bet that anyone (seriously) approaching Topper Jewelers about this watch might be surprised at the deal they get.

:-!:-!


----------



## HEXYEBO

GTS, I just looked at your signature...wow. How about a group shot of those Monacos to really get this thread going?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

gts_2001 said:


> The"old" MSRP on the Monaco 24 is $10,900 USD. There were two stickers in my Monaco 24 box. One had the $10,900 price on it and the second had a price of $11,888. Both of the stickers originated from TAG and had Model Number and Serial Number info as well as barcodes. I'm not sure which price is presently "official" from TAG. I paid less (sorry guys, I can not say how much less, but it was substantial! Please don't PM me for price info as I agreed with my AD not to disclose this information). It pays (handsomely sometimes) to have a good relationship with your AD.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that anyone (seriously) approaching Topper Jewelers about this watch might be surprised at the deal they get.
> 
> :-!:-!


I perfectly understand GTS, I'll have to talk to my AD about this one then. Thanks for the heads up and I hope that you enjoy that time piece.


----------



## Raza

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So, I've started using the signature, I like the second one... =)


I love it. Why limit ourselves to one logo? We can have several, and each member can tailor it to their own watch or personality. Keep 'em coming friends!


----------



## Raza

The background on my phone:


----------



## Wasagi

Haha love it , my Ipad background ...


----------



## enricodepaoli

I like them both! But... How about adding a "Heuer" logo on the bottom of the right stripe, or on the bottom right of the picture...?

I think this image should include both logos !!


----------



## PJS

enricodepaoli said:


> I like them both! But... How about adding a "Heuer" logo on the bottom of the right stripe, or on the bottom right of the picture...?
> 
> I think this image should include both logos !!


What about these enricodepaoli any better ?, comments welcomed.



















Cheers
PJS


----------



## PJS

Love it Wasagi !!

Heres my iPad wallpaper, iPhone has same one :-d








Cheers
PJS


----------



## rage2

Here's my Monaco collection:










From left to right:

1. Monaco Calibre 12 LS
2. Monaco Calibre 12 Black Racing
3. Monaco Calibre 17 "McQueen"
4. Monaco Calibre 17 White Gulf
5. Monaco Calibre 17 Black Gulf
6. Monaco Calibre 12 Grey Gulf
7. Monaco Calibre 11 40th Anniversary McQueen


----------



## PJS

Stunning collection rage2 thanks for sharing !!

Cheers
PJS


----------



## enricodepaoli

Great to have both logos, PJS ! As far as the impact the image creates on the viewer, I think it still needs a bit tweaking. I think the logos are a bit too big, distracting from the main image in form and colors... What if you diminish the size of the logos a bit... a move one on top of the left stripe, and the other one to the other stripe ? just a thought....


----------



## PJS

enricodepaoli said:


> Great to have both logos, PJS ! As far as the impact the image creates on the viewer, I think it still needs a bit tweaking. I think the logos are a bit too big, distracting from the main image in form and colors... What if you diminish the size of the logos a bit... a move one on top of the left stripe, and the other one to the other stripe ? just a thought....


Nice call enricodepaoli, think these look better :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

rage2 said:


> Here's my Monaco collection:
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1. Monaco Calibre 12 LS
> 2. Monaco Calibre 12 Black Racing
> 3. Monaco Calibre 17 "McQueen"
> 4. Monaco Calibre 17 White Gulf
> 5. Monaco Calibre 17 Black Gulf
> 6. Monaco Calibre 12 Grey Gulf
> 7. Monaco Calibre 11 40th Anniversary McQueen


I'll try to post a picture of my Monaco watch collection this weekend  damn, rage you bring tears to my eyes...lol

Best,
~George


----------



## enricodepaoli

hey PJ !! this is getting NICE !!! How about lowering the HEUER one down closer to the bottom ?? Should it also be within the boundaries of the stripe ?? 

Also, I still think the TAG HEUER may be catching too much attention... too big ?? should it go up higher also ?? NICE WORK !!! (makes me wanna have a Monaco...)


----------



## kaka23

Is there a Carrera Club here?


----------



## PJS

enricodepaoli said:


> hey PJ !! this is getting NICE !!! How about lowering the HEUER one down closer to the bottom ?? Should it also be within the boundaries of the stripe ??
> 
> Also, I still think the TAG HEUER may be catching too much attention... too big ?? should it go up higher also ?? NICE WORK !!! (makes me wanna have a Monaco...)


V4 or version 4 :-d


----------



## enricodepaoli

Yesssssssss this looks awesome !!! Now I want a Monaco !!!!!



PJS said:


> V4 or version 4 :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I'd like to intorduce you guys to my newest addition to my collection. CAW2114, baby!


----------



## PJS

Congrats Cowboy Bebop nice pick up :-!

Cheers
PJS


----------



## enricodepaoli

congrats, Cowboy ! Now you can sell that CS to me !!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

lol... Thanks enrico.

I can't wait to see pictures of that CS of yours =)

Cheers,
~George


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> lol... Thanks enrico.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures of that CS of yours =)
> 
> Cheers,
> ~George


George, you can see the watch in person while it is still with you !! lolololol


----------



## D1JBS

Signature photo installed in pride of place!

Also, wrist shot of my Monaco...the black-faced re-issue with three sub dials from 1998. Unlike the later mass-isssued version, these were the 'Heuer' badged versions of which only 10,000 or so were made.

It was my first ever quality watch and purchased ten years ago. Before I even got into watch collecting, the only timepiece I knew I wanted was a Monaco and back then they were rare.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yea that's true lol...


----------



## jtcuncc

I'm not a regular "poster" here, however I read about every thread. Thought I would join "the club"! I have attempted to use the official members card and wanted to see how it looks. This is a great idea.


----------



## jtcuncc

One more try...


----------



## dwayne

Heres mine, couldn't resist, been debating do I get it or not for a month and pulled the trigger on it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hey, Congrats... word of caution hide your serial... the one that starts with EE...


----------



## dwayne

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hey, Congrats... word of caution hide your serial... the one that starts with EE...


Thanks I have removed - I was preoccupied hiding the x/2500 number


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It's all good man, the XXXX/2500 doesn't matter it's the other number that's important kind of like a social security number. I'm not worried about telling people which number I have but my serial number (a.k.a. SSN) would definitely have me thinking.


----------



## Raza

Gorgeous acquisition, Bebop!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Raza said:


> Gorgeous acquisition, Bebop!


Thank you, I'm wearing her today.


----------



## picklepossy

My TAG Monaco (2006) given from my wife.


----------



## Raza

I'm loving the black Monaco. I'm thinking of picking one up to put in the watchbox next to my Vintage.


----------



## Frodo

Hi!
I'd like to join the club. 
So here's mine; a caliber 17 "Steve McQueen".


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The Monaco blue is so nice!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Very nice Monaco, Frodo.


----------



## Raza

Frodo said:


> Hi!
> I'd like to join the club.
> So here's mine; a caliber 17 "Steve McQueen".


Well, the shirt is a bit busy for my tastes, but the cufflinks are very nice.

Oh right, the Monaco is excellent! You're in.


----------



## amacman

When asked on another forum what our ultimate watch would be I went with a Monaco. A VERY special Monaco

THE actual one worn by Steve McQueen when filming "LeMans" See here The Watch Quote: Tag Heuer "Monaco Vintage" and here http://993c4s.com/porsche-culture/le-mans-porsche-history/

It sold at auction in 2009 for $87,600. Unfortunately, my wife wouldn't let me bid over $85,000. Just missed it.


----------



## rage2

Updated Monaco Family shot.


----------



## max871026

I just purchased a Monaco WW2110 to start a watch collection. Hopefully there will be many more to come. Big thanks to Cowboy Bebop and everyone in this forum for helping me pull the trigger!


----------



## Frodo

Raza said:


> Well, the shirt is a bit busy for my tastes, but the cufflinks are very nice.
> 
> Oh right, the Monaco is excellent! You're in.


Thanks!
Cufflinks are my favourits!:-!
Shirt is for casualwear anyway...b-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Here's the newest member of my family.


----------



## enricodepaoli

what a beautiful brushed dial.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It is beautiful, but rage was right it would have added a kick if it had be PVD for the case that is. It definitely would have been valuable. But it looks nice still.


----------



## enzo panuccio

max871026 said:


> I just purchased a Monaco WW2110 to start a watch collection. Hopefully there will be many more to come. Big thanks to Cowboy Bebop and everyone in this forum for helping me pull the trigger!
> View attachment 400541


the WW2110 is a beautiful watch, which doesn't we don't see enough of on here and that doesn't receive the "air time" it deserves.

...congrats max871026

roger

_give me a meal which in my mouth dances a tango
...give me a woman who in my bed inspires an encore_
_......give me a name when called sings of an aria_
_.........give me a timepiece that does not lose +/- 5 seconds a day!_
_(roger)_

*current:*

*Maurice Lacroix Pontos chrono . (Pt6188 silver on black leather)*
*Tag Heuer professional 2000 . (blue on SS bracelet circa 1982-1999)*
*Casio G-shock street rider . (G-314RL)*

*one day:*

*Tag Heuer Monaco 40th LE. (CAW211A blue on perf black leather)*
*Cartier .calibre de Cartier. (W7100037 silver on black leather)*


----------



## enzo panuccio

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the newest member of my family.


...absolutely beautiful watch Cowboy Bebop

.....congratulations mate!

roger

_give me a meal which in my mouth dances a tango
...give me a woman who in my bed inspires an encore_
_......give me a name when called sings of an aria_
_.........give me a timepiece that does not lose +/- 5 seconds a day!_
_(roger)_

*current:*

*Maurice Lacroix Pontos chrono . (Pt6188 silver on black leather)*
*Tag Heuer professional 2000 . (blue on SS bracelet circa 1982-1999)*
*Casio G-shock street rider . (G-314RL)*

*one day:*

*Tag Heuer Monaco 40th LE. (CAW211A blue on perf black leather)*
*Cartier .calibre de Cartier. (W7100037 silver on black leather)*


----------



## mwheatley

This is a great thread. It makes me want to join the club.


----------



## yande

Here's my humble addition. Tag Heuer Monaco WW2110-0 








Anyone remember a thread I made about this watch, way back in the day, hehe (about 6 months ago) when I thought this was a fake as I spotted the ETA movement inside? I was expecting a Tag Heuer Cal 6 movement instead. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/little-knowedge-dangerous-432911.html

Anyways, I'd like to think I am a little more wiser today, not much, but a little. As regards my mate, well that's why I called him a mate!
Great thread.


----------



## pdpmojo

Rubber strap today


----------



## Gelo24

Wow, never thought of putting an F1 rubber strap on that. Can you take a wrist shot of it so I can see how it looks? Thanks.


----------



## pdpmojo

I like it very much, perfect for active lifestyle and the occasional swim, just looking for a clasp to replace the buckle.


----------



## enricodepaoli

love it. It sure makes the watch more versatile for everyday use.


----------



## Gelo24

I agree. Thanks for the photo. Just gives me another option in case I wanna go the cheaper route of switching the strap on my Monaco since the OEM straps and buckle are way too expensive.


----------



## dotti

here's my first Monaco (WW2117), it looks much better on my wrist than expected.


----------



## GT40

Great club guys! I am new to the site aquired a WW2110 as an edition to my watch collection recently, very happy..will try and take some pix soon.


----------



## yande

Wow, it is amazing for me to see so many WW2110's here. I never knew there were so many on this forum, for up until now, I had seen very few, apart from mine. As Enzo P stated, they are such an understated watch, and as I trawl through my collection, looking at what watches I wish to sell/trade, the WW2110 is one that I just could not sell. It defintely has its moments, especially dress wise. Thanks for all those other WW2110 owners and sharers. I have mine on mesh at the moment, now that is different.


----------



## Dasser

WW2110 again...... definitely nice to see more and more cropping up here


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The WW2110 is an interesting watch for sure but I still prefer the chronograph versions of the Monaco.


----------



## Gelo24

My Two Ladies.b-)

Mcqueen









and just recently acquired Black Mcqueen


----------



## yande

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The WW2110 is an interesting watch for sure but I still prefer the chronograph versions of the Monaco.


I'd have to agree with that, and go as far as to say, I'd much prefer a Monaco with no Tag whatsoever. Just Heuer. Dreams of Grails..... In the meantime....


----------



## Dasser

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The WW2110 is an interesting watch for sure but I still prefer the chronograph versions of the Monaco.


That's fair enough but having tried one on, my skinny wrists didn't suit it and it just looked ridiculous! The WW2110 looked perfect however (and was much cheaper when ordered online which was a bonus!).


----------



## yande

yande2536 said:


> Wow, it is amazing for me to see so many WW2110's here. I have mine on mesh at the moment, now that is different.


As they say. if there's no picture it never happened. Would really like some feedback regarding this. What do you guys think? I have to admit, it is nice for a change and hence it is there, for now.









Also, anyone have any advice what I could do regarding the hairline scratches that show up in this pic? Cape Cod, or is that too harsh? Just curious, as I only notice it when I use a flash in pics. Regards mark


----------



## GT40

Looks really distinctive and retro, love the way the Monaco is so adaptable. When I bought my Rolex a couple of years ago the authorised dealer offered a free bracelet buff/polish as part of the after sales service. Always wondered how effective it would be on minor scratches such as the ones in your photo.


----------



## GT40

I guess the choice of a watch is like buying a car, and a subjective thing, I am with you with regards to having skinny wrists, the WW2110 just sat better on my wrist, and met my needs, plus the price was significantly cheaper. In an ideal world, an unlimited budget and a wife with limitless patience... I would really love to indulge myself.;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Yea another reason is the size of the watch, I have big wrists and I like seeing big watch on the mostly, but I've been known to wear 39mm cases but preferably I like 39+ cases.


----------



## Dasser

yande2536 said:


> As they say. if there's no picture it never happened. Would really like some feedback regarding this. What do you guys think? I have to admit, it is nice for a change and hence it is there, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone have any advice what I could do regarding the hairline scratches that show up in this pic? Cape Cod, or is that too harsh? Just curious, as I only notice it when I use a flash in pics. Regards mark


Mine scratches up a treat just like yours and i have used Cape Cod cloth - it works very well as the case is polised (don't use it on the brushed sides however). Have a go, will look sparkling new. Your pics have made me want to get home and put on the Monaco too :-!


----------



## yande

Dasser said:


> Your pics have made me want to get home and put on the Monaco too :-!


I think this whole thread has that affect on everyone fortunate to have a Monaco.
Thanks Dasser, I'll give it a go.
Regards


----------



## enricodepaoli

yande2536 said:


> I think this whole thread has that affect on everyone fortunate to have a Monaco.
> Thanks Dasser, I'll give it a go.
> Regards


Amazing how this Forum can heat up our desires. I was a happy camper with my one and only TAG Heuer 2000 automatic for over ten years. Now, I own four TAGs, and the fifth is coming...


----------



## Raza

Glad to see that this thread is still going strong! Loving all the Monaco love I didn't see before. 

Now here's a request. Does anyone have a Monaco (chrono preferred) on a NATO or Zulu strap? When I pick up my second Monaco, I'm thinking of putting it on a NATO for daily wear.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

A few more pics........


----------



## enzo panuccio

Wisconsin Proud said:


> A few more pics........


great photos WP

...I particularly like this last shot for the way it really brings out the gorgeous deep blue of the McQueen Monaco dial.

stunning!

roger

_give me a meal which in my mouth dances a tango
...give me a woman who in my bed inspires an encore_
_......give me a name when called sings of an aria_
_.........give me a timepiece that does not lose +/- 5 seconds a day!_
_(roger)_

*current:*

*Maurice Lacroix Pontos chrono . (Pt6188 silver on black leather)*
*Tag Heuer professional 2000 . (blue on SS bracelet circa 1982-1999)*
*Casio G-shock street rider . (G-314RL)*

*one day:*

*Tag Heuer Monaco 40th LE. (CAW211A blue on perf black leather)*
*Cartier .calibre de Cartier. (W7100037 silver on black leather)*


----------



## 1133B

Hi guys, new member here

Great thread, long live the Monaco.

Here is mine, its an oldie but a goodie. 1133B Monaco


----------



## Dasser

Wisconsin Proud said:


> A few more pics........


That last pic, oh my! 

Maybe if i fatten up a bit and not be so weedy looking it will fit me better.......


----------



## Tony T

Can I come in...?
Look at what's just arrived....


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Dasser said:


> That last pic, oh my!
> 
> Maybe if i fatten up a bit and not be so weedy looking it will fit me better.......


Man, Wisconsin that's a pretty looking Gulf. This is a version that I'd like to get my hands on at some point down the road.

Thanks for sharing such beautiful pictures.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tony T said:


> Can I come in...?
> Look at what's just arrived....
> 
> View attachment 411472


Nice one, this is probably the only version of the Calibre 12 that I actually do not have.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nice C12, Tony!

With all the attention on the McQueen and the various limited editions, the black is often overlooked.


----------



## Raza




----------



## Tony T

Raza's and Wisconsin Proud are simply stunning...!!!!!
I'm now a bit peckish towards the Singapore LE........ the black/green/white combo.

Who has one for a trade......hmmmmm??????

'WP'... the b/w image is amazing....!!!!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Tony T said:


> Raza's and Wisconsin Proud are simply stunning...!!!!!
> I'm now a bit peckish towards the Singapore LE........ the black/green/white combo.
> 
> Who has one for a trade......hmmmmm??????
> 
> 'WP'... the b/w image is amazing....!!!!!!


Thanks, Tony.


----------



## max871026

I need the expertise of the Monaco Club here. I recenty found a local CL listing for a Calibre 12 LS but have never seen this model before. The seller is willing to meet to get it verified but I thought I'd turn to experts in this forum first. Any ideas?

Tag Heuer Monaco LS still new OBO


----------



## enricodepaoli

max871026 said:


> I need the expertise of the Monaco Club here. I recenty found a local CL listing for a Calibre 12 LS but have never seen this model before. The seller is willing to meet to get it verified but I thought I'd turn to experts in this forum first. Any ideas?
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco LS still new OBO


Twenty Four, Calibre 16, white face ? Looks pretty messy to me.


----------



## pdpmojo

Gelo24 said:


> My Two Ladies.b-)
> 
> Mcqueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just recently acquired Black Mcqueen


You have both versions? How do you decide which one to put on in the morning? I have enough trouble wearing anything else with just the blue mcqueen.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

max871026 said:


> I need the expertise of the Monaco Club here. I recenty found a local CL listing for a Calibre 12 LS but have never seen this model before. The seller is willing to meet to get it verified but I thought I'd turn to experts in this forum first. Any ideas?
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco LS still new OBO


Keep away... looks fake.... and I mean it!


----------



## Raza

Tony T said:


> Raza's and Wisconsin Proud are simply stunning...!!!!!
> I'm now a bit peckish towards the Singapore LE........ the black/green/white combo.
> 
> Who has one for a trade......hmmmmm??????
> 
> 'WP'... the b/w image is amazing....!!!!!!


Thanks! I love watches and cars, so my Monaco on my gearstick seemed like a perfect fit.


----------



## Raza

enricodepaoli said:


> Twenty Four, Calibre 16, white face ? Looks pretty messy to me.


I read Calibre 12 on the caseback, I thought. Also, that black case doesn't look right. I'd walk away.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Hello, boys, I am happy to say that after months of searching and researching I am within hours of acquiring the Monaco 40th Anniversary Edition. 

This has been a very stressful process for me as it began sometime last September, when I missed opportunities left and right to obtain this time piece. Sometime last week, I managed to hunt one down and I feel like I've made this watch officially extinct from the wild when it was officially purchased and I mean, "I don't know where else to look unless one of the watchuseek members were going to sell theirs... or TAG Heuer has a few stored at an undisclosed vault"...lol

But finally, it's on its way and should arrive later tonight. I hope to share photos of it as soon as I get it but if I don't right away, understand I'm only getting to know it. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## rage2

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hello, boys, I am happy to say that after months of searching and researching I am within hours of acquiring the Monaco 40th Anniversary Edition.
> 
> This has been a very stressful process for me as it began sometime last September, when I missed opportunities left and right to obtain this time piece. Sometime last week, I managed to hunt one down and I feel like I've made this watch officially extinct from the wild when it was officially purchased and I mean, "I don't know where else to look unless one of the watchuseek members were going to sell theirs... or TAG Heuer has a few stored at an undisclosed vault"...lol
> 
> But finally, it's on its way and should arrive later tonight. I hope to share photos of it as soon as I get it but if I don't right away, understand I'm only getting to know it.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted.


Congrats! If you don't mind, can you PM me what you paid? Kind of curious what the current going price for one is. I know authentic watches has one right now, and they're listing it at a whopping $15k! I don't think anyone sane would actually pay that kind of money for one right now.

With that being said, I hope you didn't pay AW $15k for one! lol


----------



## enricodepaoli

TAG Heuer prices are rising high ! Specially Monacos' ... not too long ago, a non-chrono blue Monaco was sold on AuthenticWatches for around US$1800. This price has gone up one thousand dollars, to almost US$2.8k ! I really enjoy TAG's pricing strategy. The brand sells quite high, but the non-rich aficionados may purchase quite a few used, inexpensive marvels.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

enricodepaoli said:


> TAG Heuer prices are rising high ! Specially Monacos' ... not too long ago, a non-chrono blue Monaco was sold on AuthenticWatches for around US$1800. This price has gone up one thousand dollars, to almost US$2.8k ! I really enjoy TAG's pricing strategy. The brand sells quite high, but the non-rich aficionados may purchase quite a few used, inexpensive marvels.


Strangely, the blue is about $700 more than the black on that site. Not sure if it's because this color might be discontinued, but surely if it is still in production, one could do much better than $400 off the $3100 retail price.

I do agree that Monaco prices have skyrocketed over the past couple of years. Getting difficult to justify even though it's my fvorite watch.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I read somewhere that in the 70s you could have picked up the monaco that McQueen wore for about 280 dollars... now look where it's at now... They are becoming expensive.


----------



## Gelo24

pdpmojo said:


> You have both versions? How do you decide which one to put on in the morning? I have enough trouble wearing anything else with just the blue mcqueen.


Easy - I sold the blue Mcqueen haha.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Well here are pictures of the Monaco 40th Anniversary as it arrived at my door steps today. Drove back home from work as quickly as possible. Sorry for some of the glaring on some of the photos.


----------



## Raza

That looks awesome, Bebop!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Lookin' Great!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Raza said:


> That looks awesome, Bebop!


Thanks, Raza, I think I'm going to name it Blue October, because it was around last October that I started looking for it... "The Hunt for Blue October" hehe... I got other news also, my AD has just informed me that my Monaco 24 should be in sometime next week.

I'll post pictures of that also. When I do get it. I can't wait to see it in person considering it's a 40.5 MM case and I'm used to seeing 38-39 but that extra 1.5 mm really shows a difference... The Leviathon of Monacos lol


----------



## yande

Nice watch!! Great Name... Do you name all your watches? Are there any previoous threads featuring your Silverstone.
Regards


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yande2536 said:


> Nice watch!! Great Name... Do you name all your watches? Are there any previoous threads featuring your Silverstone.
> Regards


Hi, yande, thanks, I kind of do give them names lol. I do have a thread featuring my silverstone yes. Look up silverstone under the TAG thread section, of course. Also, there's a thread on the silverstone bracelet where I actually installed a vintage bracelet from NSA, it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## enricodepaoli

May I come in ??


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

enricodepaoli said:


> May I come in ??


You sure may  Man that watch looks brand new, did they do a complete overhaul on it or something?


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You sure may  Man that watch looks brand new, did they do a complete overhaul on it or something?


Cowboy ! I finally scored it ! It is virtually new. Still with the original leather band, all boxes, papers, and warranty card. COMPLETE ! Not a single mark.

I'm so thrilled with it ! Very happy with my collection. Thanks for posting !


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You sure may  Man that watch looks brand new, did they do a complete overhaul on it or something?


wowwww by the way , your 40th anniv is AMAZING !


----------



## enricodepaoli

In love with this Monaco !


----------



## yande

Beautiful pic enrico. Beautiful watch, very. You too get these black spots whilst photographing watch faces. Happy to know that it is not just me. I love the B&W pic., suits this watch so well. Enjoy as I'm sure you will.
Regards


----------



## enricodepaoli

yande2536 said:


> Beautiful pic enrico. Beautiful watch, very. You too get these black spots whilst photographing watch faces. Happy to know that it is not just me. I love the B&W pic., suits this watch so well. Enjoy as I'm sure you will.
> Regards


Thanks, yande ! I'm really enjoying it. So much I hadn't noticed that black spot on the picture ! lol


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I've installed my bracelet from one of my monacos on my CS2110 it's a nice combo.

Also, I've added pictures of my CW2111, I don't usually take any of her but I wanted to share this one.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

enricodepaoli said:


> Cowboy ! I finally scored it ! It is virtually new. Still with the original leather band, all boxes, papers, and warranty card. COMPLETE ! Not a single mark.
> 
> I'm so thrilled with it ! Very happy with my collection. Thanks for posting !


I can only say the following phrase to you, Awesome Dude, welcome to the club budddyyyy.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I can only say the following phrase to you, Awesome Dude, welcome to the club budddyyyy.


Proud and Happy ! THANKS !


----------



## Raza

enricodepaoli said:


> In love with this Monaco !


That looks awesome. I wasn't even aware it existed. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Raza said:


> That looks awesome. I wasn't even aware it existed. I've never seen that before.


Raza, this watch is historical because it was the first monaco to appear since the 1970's. Also, it revived the monaco brand being that it was the first re-edition of the monaco. Doing so it sprouted all of the monacos from the early 1990's to date.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Raza, this watch is historical because it was the first monaco to appear since the 1970's. Also, it revived the monaco brand being that it was the first re-edition of the monaco. Doing so it sprouted all of the monacos from the early 1990's to date.


Cowboy, I'm glad you didn't want to sell yours to me. Now we both have them !


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

enricodepaoli said:


> Cowboy, I'm glad you didn't want to sell yours to me. Now we both have them !


You're a good guy enrico, had I had to sell I would not have an issue selling it to you because I know it would have had a nice owner who would appreciate the watch as much as myself.


----------



## Arch7

The image with flash is awesome


----------



## enricodepaoli

Monaco evening with some class


----------



## Y4BBZY

Great looking watch, looking to add the black chrono monaco, the one of the true iconic and timeless style watches ever made.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

enricodepaoli said:


> Monaco evening with some class


Don't forget about the mission 007 ;-)


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Don't forget about the mission 007 ;-)


Finished my mission intact as usual. Gown and Monaco


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## CarCrazy24

Just picked mine up a few days ago...my first Monaco and my first true Tag Chronograph! I'm so excited :-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Welcome CC!

That watch is a stunner!! More pics please!


----------



## Mspeedster

Been a Heuer/Tag-Heuer owner for more than 20 year now, but just got my first Monaco. New to this forum as well.:-d


----------



## yande

Welcome, and I can see you are the devoted type. Not half. Great pic.
regards


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The grey is a slick piece. I'm enjoying mine very much!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Wow! Amazing pics!!! \o/

I only understood the myth of the Monaco after owning and wearing one.


----------



## Mspeedster

Thanks for the comments. Some of you Monaco Club owners have fantastic collections. I almost wish I never stumbled on this site, it can be addicting. I really love my Monaco Grey Vintage, haven't felt this way about a watch in many years.


----------



## shingles06

I only have one...................


----------



## LostInTime

shingles06 said:


> I only have one...................


With a blue Monaco......you only need one.


----------



## yande

A seldom seem lume shot of the Monaco (Tag)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud




----------



## enricodepaoli

.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Bedside desk


----------



## 2y2ks

Hello all,

I must confess I never imagined myself a timepiece person. I’m the sort that washes my hands before meals but keeps them dirty enough to know where I came from. Timex would have done the job except there was that one watch….isn’t that always the way?

As a boy I can remember ABC’s Wide World of Sports covering racing, the Monaco Grand Prix, with all the livery colors of the Martini and Rossi and those roaring Ferrari engines. I can remember the one 19 inch TV in the living room and sitting as close to the one speaker as I could get, catching the visceral attacking sounds as the frail framed cars climbed into daylight from the parking deck ramp into the bus stop before dropping the hammer around the harbor. It is funny sometimes how memories work; I couldn’t tell you WHAT I saw on screen but I can tell you how it made me feel to SEE it. 

Fast forward most of my life and now I train people to do that very thing. The 10 year old me would be VERY happy with my chosen vocation in professional racing. A nasty divorce pushed me to decide that this would be MY time and the Rolex money I’d set aside for her watch would now be for MY timepiece. 

Enter Steve McQueen. The name is synonymous with timeless cool. Not in that fad-way but in the manner that only cool jazz and hot cars can stay in fashion without ever being forefront in culture. His watch, the only one that mattered, happened to be my favorite as well. Research, research, research. I didn’t want the Calibre 17, I wanted the 12. Heck, I’d love the 11 but that was a “bit” pricey! 

This past week I made MY time complete. CAW2111 6183 complete with the skeleton back and Calibre 12 movements and purchased from an AD in the DC area. I intend to wear it every day. On track, in and out of some amazing machines. So it gets scratched or worn, it was made to LIVE, not to idle. 

As William Shedd once said “A ship is safe in harbor, but that is not what ships are for”.

Long live the Monaco. 40 years after LeMans changed cinematography, I get to own a small part of history. Please add me to the owner's circle (or in this case, square).


2Y2KS


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

2y2ks said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I must confess I never imagined myself a timepiece person. I'm the sort that washes my hands before meals but keeps them dirty enough to know where I came from. Timex would have done the job except there was that one watch&#8230;.isn't that always the way?
> 
> As a boy I can remember ABC's Wide World of Sports covering racing, the Monaco Grand Prix, with all the livery colors of the Martini and Rossi and those roaring Ferrari engines. I can remember the one 19 inch TV in the living room and sitting as close to the one speaker as I could get, catching the visceral attacking sounds as the frail framed cars climbed into daylight from the parking deck ramp into the bus stop before dropping the hammer around the harbor. It is funny sometimes how memories work; I couldn't tell you WHAT I saw on screen but I can tell you how it made me feel to SEE it.
> 
> Fast forward most of my life and now I train people to do that very thing. The 10 year old me would be VERY happy with my chosen vocation in professional racing. A nasty divorce pushed me to decide that this would be MY time and the Rolex money I'd set aside for her watch would now be for MY timepiece.
> 
> Enter Steve McQueen. The name is synonymous with timeless cool. Not in that fad-way but in the manner that only cool jazz and hot cars can stay in fashion without ever being forefront in culture. His watch, the only one that mattered, happened to be my favorite as well. Research, research, research. I didn't want the Calibre 17, I wanted the 12. Heck, I'd love the 11 but that was a "bit" pricey!
> 
> This past week I made MY time complete. CAW2111 6183 complete with the skeleton back and Calibre 12 movements and purchased from an AD in the DC area. I intend to wear it every day. On track, in and out of some amazing machines. So it gets scratched or worn, it was made to LIVE, not to idle.
> 
> As William Shedd once said "A ship is safe in harbor, but that is not what ships are for".
> 
> Long live the Monaco. 40 years after LeMans changed cinematography, I get to own a small part of history. Please add me to the owner's circle (or in this case, square).
> 
> 2Y2KS


Inspiring story dude, you didn't happen to get the watch from Tiny Jewel Box? It's the only AD I know in DC.


----------



## shingles06

It was one of those "must haves." You know what I mean.


----------



## azzi-azzi

Gents,

I have been reading on this forum off and on for a few months.

The last few months I have been considering the Tag Monaco range, however feeling a bit lost at the moment.

25 years old, first major watch purchase was a Baume and Mercier Classima - 8592 - Baume et Mercier - automatic Men's watch date

Except with a black face.

I am finding the Monaco range a little confusing, I understand and appreciate that the watches available in stores are either re-releases of earlier watches or new models.

Any advice for someone thinking about getting one of these beautiful watches? I am leaning towards the classic blue.

With thanks for your help.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Basically, the Caliber 12 models are the current standard TAG Monacos. They come in all black, black w/grey subs, and blue with silver subs.

As far as re-releases, Limited production/limited edition Monacos are the 40th anniversary (2010, blue dial), Gulf editions, Calibre 11 grey dial and other with the "Heuer" name on the dial.


----------



## 2y2ks

> you didn't happen to get the watch from Tiny Jewel Box? It's the only AD I know in DC.


Thanks, no I actually got it from King Jewelers in Alexandria. Nice people and very helpful. I think I knew more of the Monaco heritage than they did but they were very encouraging and not at all high pressure. Refreshing to deal with.

Wondering if it was you Cowboy I saw in Charles Town WV about a month ago having dinner. Can't imagine there are too many blue face chrono Monaco's floating around the "DC metro" area. Maybe wrong though...

2Y2KS


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

2y2ks said:


> Thanks, no I actually got it from King Jewelers in Alexandria. Nice people and very helpful. I think I knew more of the Monaco heritage than they did but they were very encouraging and not at all high pressure. Refreshing to deal with.
> 
> Wondering if it was you Cowboy I saw in Charles Town WV about a month ago having dinner. Can't imagine there are too many blue face chrono Monaco's floating around the "DC metro" area. Maybe wrong though...
> 
> 2Y2KS


Na, it wasn't me, I haven't been to wv since two years ago. I haven't seen blue faced monacos either or the black one and racer.


----------



## issey.miyake

just put a deposit on a Grey Monaco Heuer Vintage...

so damn excited i cant wait until the mid of next month to get paid and pick up this bad boy!!

got it from a TAG store in Sydney too for a very reasonable price =D

i can finally jointhe club


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

issey.miyake said:


> just put a deposit on a Grey Monaco Heuer Vintage...
> 
> so damn excited i cant wait until the mid of next month to get paid and pick up this bad boy!!
> 
> got it from a TAG store in Sydney too for a very reasonable price =D
> 
> i can finally jointhe club


You'll like it alot!


----------



## issey.miyake

Wisconsin Proud said:


> You'll like it alot!
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks I'm really looking forward to getting it..
> 
> BTW those pictures are absolutely amazing..
> 
> Can i get a wallpaper sized? If thats okay with you of course!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

issey.miyake said:


> Thanks I'm really looking forward to getting it..
> 
> BTW those pictures are absolutely amazing..
> 
> Can i get a wallpaper sized? If thats okay with you of course!


Thanks.

That's as large as I have. Just copy it as a background.


----------



## issey.miyake

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's as large as I have. Just copy it as a background.


already did lol 

thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mspeedster

Great pics Wisconsin Proud!

OK, silly question from a relative Monaco newbie, how do you take off the straps?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mspeedster said:


> Great pics Wisconsin Proud!
> 
> OK, silly question from a relative Monaco newbie, how do you take off the straps?


That's easy on your grey edition monaco, you'll notice that there's a quick release pusher, if you were to push that in the opposite direction from where the spring bar meets the monaco, you'll noticed that it becomes disengaged and then you remove the strap before the spring bar gets tight again... You may need a small tool for this...


----------



## Mspeedster

Thanks! That was easy, didn't notice the pushers before. But I think getting the Heuer shield buckle clasp off might be trickier. Don't see a quick release for that part. I love the rally strap on the Grey LE, however I'm toying with the idea of getting a TAG strap with red stitching to accent the red touches in the watch.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mspeedster said:


> Thanks! That was easy, didn't notice the pushers before. But I think getting the Heuer shield buckle clasp off might be trickier. Don't see a quick release for that part. I love the rally strap on the Grey LE, however I'm toying with the idea of getting a TAG strap with red stitching to accent the red touches in the watch.


Yes, removing the buckle is the hard part there are some specialize tools for this.. I've heard many using Bergeon 6767 F tool this especially a great tool for vintage watches...


----------



## mr. rolleyes

came with the black skin band but it fell apart years ago.


----------



## erreeffe

Here's mine!









Ciao, R


----------



## gasspasser

Add me! Just got a new authentic strap and buckle for it. Props to Toppers Jewelers for a great price!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I wanted to show you guys what can be done with a little creativity and old school bracelets, enjoy, because I'm drooling on them now, also, I've just saved my leather straps since I'm keeping them off for the summer...










and with the silverstone to top them off...


----------



## issey.miyake

very nice bebop


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

issey.miyake said:


> very nice bebop


Thank you, they are my priced possessions.


----------



## matt2007

Hi new one here..

Need some help I have a cs2111 reissue limited edition, black face. Cost me £1695.00 UK punds from Asprey & Garrards in 1999 and for reasons I need to seel. It has been worn, has a few minor scratches on the case and an abrasion on the glass, a very small one.
Any ideas to value? i don't have box or papers but do have the original reciept.


----------



## A.Bandini

great collections!


----------



## atihun

Hello all,

I have a Calibre 12 chrono (CAW2114), black face with silver registers. I'm considering the blue face (CAW2111), same calibre. Anyone interested in a trade, like for like? Excellent condition, with all boxes, papers, and the warranty is valid until 2013.

I'm in Southern California if anyone is interested locally.

Thanks!

Attila


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Just in... I've traded my Monza Calibre 36 for it, Tourneau was impressed by the condition and I was very knowledgeable about the watches, i.e., TAG Heuers, before I bought the piece the store manager said if I was looking for work...lol


















I'm happy that's it's slapped on my wrist now.


----------



## yande

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Just in... I've traded my Monza Calibre 36 for it, Tourneau was impressed by the condition and I was very knowledgeable about the watches, i.e., TAG Heuers, before I bought the piece the store manager said if I was looking for work...lol
> 
> I'm happy that's it's slapped on my wrist now.


I just read you reply on Calibre 11's site and was waiting for this/ Very nice, and (you) very impressive. Nice one CB.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yande said:


> I just read you reply on Calibre 11's site and was waiting for this/ Very nice, and (you) very impressive. Nice one CB.


Thanks, dude, your nearest Tourneau may actually have one or they can request it from a dealer that has one...


----------



## trienthusiast

Raza said:


> I had started to wear it less and less because of the high monetary and sentimental value (it had become a Friday only watch), but I made a resolution going into 2011 to wear it 3 times a week, even if not for the full day. I'm wearing it today as well, as I still wear it every Friday.


Dear Mr. Raza, a question for you.

I also have set my eyes on a Monaco (calibre 12, black dial/subdials) and I loved it on my wrist. I am looking for a watch that I can wear in every kind of occasion: at a friend's wedding as well as to a rock festival.

I think the Monaco pulls this well in terms of looks and fit/finish. But it does look/feel too delicate for rough use. Maybe it's the croco strap but I wouldn't wear it to a festival.

So here comes my question. Once you have this watch... how can you wear anything else? Where do you wear your Monaco and where don't you?


----------



## Mspeedster

trienthusiast said:


> Dear Mr. Raza, a question for you.
> 
> I also have set my eyes on a Monaco (calibre 12, black dial/subdials) and I loved it on my wrist. I am looking for a watch that I can wear in every kind of occasion: at a friend's wedding as well as to a rock festival.
> 
> I think the Monaco pulls this well in terms of looks and fit/finish. But it does look/feel too delicate for rough use. Maybe it's the croco strap but I wouldn't wear it to a festival.
> 
> So here comes my question. Once you have this watch... how can you wear anything else? Where do you wear your Monaco and where don't you?


I wear mine just about every day and for every kind of event. Like you said, when you have a Monaco, how can you wear anything else.

The exceptions for me is when I go for a swim or need to do hard physical labor.


----------



## Gelo24

Mspeedster said:


> I wear mine just about every day and for every kind of event. Like you said, when you have a Monaco, how can you wear anything else.
> 
> The exceptions for me is when I go for a swim or need to do hard physical labor.


I think the best of both worlds with my Monaco is that I got the Racer version with the rubber strap. I can pull it off wearing dress up and down while not being worried about wearing out the strap. It's such a great watch to wear on a daily basis. It just feels good on the wrist.


----------



## trienthusiast

I saw a rubber strap picture on the forum somewhere. Was it yours? Did it come with the watch or is it aftermarket? 

And... would you show me?


----------



## Gelo24

The Monaco Racer comes with either a black croc strap or a rubber strap. I wouldn't know if it's mine since a few other members own the same watch. ;-) I like it since it isn't signed like the rubber straps on the F1s. Here's a photo of mine since you asked nicely. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Gelo24 said:


> The Monaco Racer comes with either a black croc strap or a rubber strap. I wouldn't know if it's mine since a few other members own the same watch. ;-) I like it since it isn't signed like the rubber straps on the F1s. Here's a photo of mine since you asked nicely. :-d


I like the rubber strap on the racer also... I don't like the signed F1s rubbers...


----------



## Burtze

Hey guys, new to the forum today and very new to the world of higher end watches, just recently picking up a Monaco CW2113 last month. I just fell in love with the classic look and distinct styling of the Monaco. Upon seeing all the great photos in this thread, i have to ask how you guys keep your watches looking so perfect. I only wear my Monaco for going out and I'm very conscious of keeping it out of harms way so to speak. Being a perfectionist, i am amazed at all the hairline scratches i have picked up in such a short time, and wonder if my heart can take anymore. If you have any advice on care and upkeep, please share, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Burtze said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum today and very new to the world of higher end watches, just recently picking up a Monaco CW2113 last month. I just fell in love with the classic look and distinct styling of the Monaco. Upon seeing all the great photos in this thread, i have to ask how you guys keep your watches looking so perfect. I only wear my Monaco for going out and I'm very conscious of keeping it out of harms way so to speak. Being a perfectionist, i am amazed at all the hairline scratches i have picked up in such a short time, and wonder if my heart can take anymore. If you have any advice on care and upkeep, please share, it would be greatly appreciated.


Just a matter of being aware where your wrist is at all times to prevent scratches. Scratches also happen when you wind the watch because your fingernails rub against the case.

Otherwise, I keep and old T-shirt near my watch box and wipe it down after wearing.


----------



## Gelo24

Burtze said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum today and very new to the world of higher end watches, just recently picking up a Monaco CW2113 last month. I just fell in love with the classic look and distinct styling of the Monaco. Upon seeing all the great photos in this thread, i have to ask how you guys keep your watches looking so perfect. I only wear my Monaco for going out and I'm very conscious of keeping it out of harms way so to speak. Being a perfectionist, i am amazed at all the hairline scratches i have picked up in such a short time, and wonder if my heart can take anymore. If you have any advice on care and upkeep, please share, it would be greatly appreciated.


Just be extra careful when you walk. I keep my arm in front of me when I walk in a crowd. When I enter doorways, I make sure my arm enters first then my body next. And when sitting down by a desk, I just lift my hand a little to avoid the clasp from getting scratched. You'll get used to it eventually and you wouldn't even notice that you're doing it.


----------



## Mspeedster

Burtze said:


> Hey guys, new to the forum today and very new to the world of higher end watches, just recently picking up a Monaco CW2113 last month. I just fell in love with the classic look and distinct styling of the Monaco. Upon seeing all the great photos in this thread, i have to ask how you guys keep your watches looking so perfect. I only wear my Monaco for going out and I'm very conscious of keeping it out of harms way so to speak. Being a perfectionist, i am amazed at all the hairline scratches i have picked up in such a short time, and wonder if my heart can take anymore. If you have any advice on care and upkeep, please share, it would be greatly appreciated.


The CW2113 has the plexi crystal. This is more true to the design of the original Monaco's from the '70s, but plexi is also a little easier to scratch. The current Monaco's, Cal 12 & 11, LS & 24 have sapphire crystal, which is more resilient against scratches.


----------



## yande

I wasn't fully aware that the original Monaco has a plexi Crystal. Thanks for sharing that. Keep in mind though, being a Speedmaster fan (which comes with a Hesalite crystal) that a tube of polywatch WILL remove most scratches. Regrettably I do not own an original Monaco, (yet) and have to do with this Tag Heuer version: WW2110-0










Though whilst not a Monaco, this Heuer Autavia 11630 MH, apart from being an inscribed member of the Argentinean Air Force, does have a mineral crystal. It's also one of my favourites. My first Heuer, hopefully not my last.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yande said:


> I wasn't fully aware that the original Monaco has a plexi Crystal. Thanks for sharing that. Keep in mind though, being a Speedmaster fan (which comes with a Hesalite crystal) that a tube of polywatch WILL remove most scratches. Regrettably I do not own an original Monaco, (yet) and have to do with this Tag Heuer version: WW2110-0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though whilst not a Monaco, this Heuer Autavia 11630 MH, apart from being an inscribed member of the Argentinean Air Force, does have a mineral crystal. It's also one of my favourites. My first Heuer, hopefully not my last.


The Autavia looks in NOS condition too... nice...


----------



## yande

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The Autavia looks in NOS condition too... nice...


I wish CB. I really wish..
Regrettably I had to chose to re-lume the hands as parts of the lume material were falling out, and I placed a new bezel, which whilst a pretty good match is not perfect, due to the pearl dot, I think. (comments welcome.)
The hands were a hard choice, but as you can see, I like to wear all my watches, and can't stand non factory skeleton hands. I have the original bezel.
I have it from a very reliable source that the watch actually saw action in the Falklands War, and what better way to lose the NOS status.










Argentinian Air Force Insignia and issue number.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yande said:


> I wish CB. I really wish..
> Regrettably I had to chose to re-lume the hands as parts of the lume material were falling out, and I placed a new bezel, which whilst a pretty good match is not perfect, due to the pearl dot, I think. (comments welcome.)
> The hands were a hard choice, but as you can see, I like to wear all my watches, and can't stand non factory skeleton hands. I have the original bezel.
> I have it from a very reliable source that the watch actually saw action in the Falklands War, and what better way to lose the NOS status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argentinian Air Force Insignia and issue number.


Dude it looks great still IMHO :-! And leaves me watering....


----------



## acess




----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^ At first I thought you had an "11" on your watch...but just the way the light reflects the two stick markers.

Nice tri-compax model.


----------



## Jordan210

Here is my first Tag. I got it yesterday its birthday/graduation present its the Gulf vintage limited edition of 2500 caw2113. I had the choice of quite a few Tags, But have allways been a big fan of Gulf racing so i knew it had to be this one.










Sorry for the bad picture its from a phone.


----------



## Mr Rick

I typically don't join clubs that would accept me as a member. In this case I'll make an exception. Here is my 73633G.


----------



## Mspeedster

Mr Rick said:


> I typically don't join clubs that would accept me as a member. In this case I'll make an exception. Here is my 73633G.


It's hard to beat the classics, great watch! Thanks for posting. I'd love to see more vintage '70s Monaco members in this club.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Jordan210 said:


> Here is my first Tag. I got it yesterday its birthday/graduation present its the Gulf vintage limited edition of 2500 caw2113. I had the choice of quite a few Tags, But have allways been a big fan of Gulf racing so i knew it had to be this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad picture its from a phone.


Excellent!! Very nice Cal 12 Gulf.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mr Rick said:


> I typically don't join clubs that would accept me as a member. In this case I'll make an exception. Here is my 73633G.


Well well if it isn't Mr Rick from chonocentric postings? Just a wild guess, yea that's Monaco is stunning to see...


----------



## Mr Rick

Yes, the one and only Mr Rick. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mr Rick said:


> Yes, the one and only Mr Rick. Thanks guys.


Great seeing you on here rick, it's me George Casanova... lol never had an alias...


----------



## yande

Mr Rick said:


> Yes, the one and only Mr Rick. Thanks guys.





Cowboy Bebop said:


> Great seeing you on here rick, it's me George Casanova... lol never had an alias...


Ah... More has been revealed.... I often wondered.
Nice seeing you again Mr Rick


----------



## issey.miyake

Finally took a few pics of my Monaco..



















on the wrist...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

issey.miyake said:


> Finally took a few pics of my Monaco..on the wrist...


I can only do the following... |>


----------



## yande

issey.miyake said:


> Finally took a few pics of my Monaco..


Subtly sublime..

The beauty of that watch just draws me in. Perhaps the nicest Tag Heuer example of the Monaco I have seen. Congrats on the great watch, and especially that last picture, I love it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

yande said:


> Subtly sublime..
> 
> The beauty of that watch just draws me in. Perhaps the nicest Tag Heuer example of the Monaco I have seen. Congrats on the great watch, and especially that last picture, I love it.


Hi, Yande
I'll tell you this I can't wait to see a 1533(B and G) re-editions of the Monaco... it's be nice to see them....


----------



## erreeffe

Here's mine,








ciao, R


----------



## AngelOfDeth

Finally, found and bought a minor grail that i've been looking for lately: A re-issue Tag Heuer Monaco CS2111 "Heuer", I bought it used although no one here in the forum replied to my questions about it 

It required a new glass and service, and currently im looking for a black strap if you guys can point me to some online store (not buying original Tag straps, complete rip-off)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Nice reissue!! looks great after the service was done.


----------



## Raza

Whoa, whoa, I'm gone for a little while, and all of a sudden, my plucky Monaco Club is an 11 page sticky! I'm honored, and proud to be among so many awesome Monaco owners. Keep up the good work, guys.


----------



## Raza

trienthusiast said:


> Dear Mr. Raza, a question for you.
> 
> I also have set my eyes on a Monaco (calibre 12, black dial/subdials) and I loved it on my wrist. I am looking for a watch that I can wear in every kind of occasion: at a friend's wedding as well as to a rock festival.
> 
> I think the Monaco pulls this well in terms of looks and fit/finish. But it does look/feel too delicate for rough use. Maybe it's the croco strap but I wouldn't wear it to a festival.
> 
> So here comes my question. Once you have this watch... how can you wear anything else? Where do you wear your Monaco and where don't you?


Hey, sorry for the late reply.

I have a bunch of watches that cost a lot less than my Monaco, so they get a lot of wrist wear when it comes to the day-to-day and messy stuff like that. In this heat we've been having, anything on leather or gator or what have you has been in the watchbox just to preserve the strap, and I've been wearing my divers mostly. The Monaco and my Speedmaster share that special place in my box and my heart; they are the two watches given to me by the people who mean the most to me. I've always considered buying another used Monaco to wear more day-to-day, but haven't gotten around to it.

I love my Monaco more than any other watch, so while I want to wear it all the time, it's an easy decision to protect it when I need to.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Raza said:


> Whoa, whoa, I'm gone for a little while, and all of a sudden, my plucky Monaco Club is an 11 page sticky! I'm honored, and proud to be among so many awesome Monaco owners. Keep up the good work, guys.


Thanks for starting such a historic thread !


----------



## AngelOfDeth

Came across this picture from a fashion blog (rights to Streetfsn.com) i thought u guys might get a kick from it:









That's some proper vintage Monaco put into action, the color coordination is spot on !!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AngelOfDeth said:


> Came across this picture from a fashion blog (rights to Streetfsn.com) i thought u guys might get a kick from it:
> 
> That's some proper vintage Monaco put into action, the color coordination is spot on !!


It sure is, I like the color of the leather strap it complements the white well.

|>


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

BTW, there is a new member on the forum Tony T, he's just acquired the Grey Monaco. He's a little shy ;-) But let's give him a warm welcome on joining the vintage club  I asked him to post pictures up soon. Hope he does, he may be basking in his happiness right now hehe.


----------



## Tony T

Hi all,
Many thanks 'C-B' for the kind intro, but a massive thanks for your wealth of knowledge and for pointing me in the right direction.
I also have to mention and pay special thanks to our forum sponsor Rob from Topper Jewelers. What an absolute pleasure to deal with......!!!!!

I have attached a couple of pics, though not that crash hot as I took them with a ****ty camera, it's just that the pressure was on from 'C-B'.....:-d.....


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tony T said:


> Hi all,
> Many thanks 'C-B' for the kind intro, but a massive thanks for your wealth of knowledge and for pointing me in the right direction.
> I also have to mention and pay special thanks to our forum sponsor Rob from Topper Jewelers. What an absolute pleasure to deal with......!!!!!
> 
> I have attached a couple of pics, though not that crash hot as I took them with a ****ty camera, it's just that the pressure was on from 'C-B'.....:-d.....


It looks great, Tony, I wore mine out yesterday, it was a hot day lucky for me I was wearing it with the bracelet hehe...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Welcome to the gray club!


----------



## Tony T

Thanks Dan and thanks once again 'C-B'.

IMHO I think all the Monaco's should've had the crown on the left and pushers on the right. It's much better balanced.

Take care guy's
T


----------



## issey.miyake

Tony T said:


> Hi all,
> Many thanks 'C-B' for the kind intro, but a massive thanks for your wealth of knowledge and for pointing me in the right direction.
> I also have to mention and pay special thanks to our forum sponsor Rob from Topper Jewelers. What an absolute pleasure to deal with......!!!!!
> 
> I have attached a couple of pics, though not that crash hot as I took them with a ****ty camera, it's just that the pressure was on from 'C-B'.....:-d.....


very nice watch..

should have a sydney monaco meet up lol


----------



## Tony T

Thanks mate, I now know what you mean't when you said that you couldn't stop starring at your one, the dial is amazing.....

'I reckon'.....

Take care


----------



## yande

issey.miyake said:


> very nice watch..
> 
> should have a sydney monaco meet up lol


Not such a lol idea. Guest appearances by Raza and CB? I'm 3.5 hours South but count me in. To tell you the truth, apart from my Autavia, I've never held a Heuer in my hands. It would be worth it for me personally, and I know the opposite for my savings account.... Of course I'd have to bring my Autavia, my entry level Tag Monaco, and some others of interest...


----------



## Raza

AngelOfDeth said:


> Came across this picture from a fashion blog (rights to Streetfsn.com) i thought u guys might get a kick from it:
> 
> View attachment 481325
> 
> 
> That's some proper vintage Monaco put into action, the color coordination is spot on !!


That doesn't actually look bad with the brown gator. I prefer the blue, obviously. My Monaco Vintage is one watch whose strap I'll never change.


----------



## Raza

Tony T said:


> Thanks Dan and thanks once again 'C-B'.
> 
> IMHO I think all the Monaco's should've had the crown on the left and pushers on the right. It's much better balanced.
> 
> Take care guy's
> T


Welcome to the forums! And welcome to the club! I love the gray, but I must say I'm partial to the crown and pushers all together on the 3 o'clock side.


----------



## Raza

yande said:


> Not such a lol idea. Guest appearances by Raza and CB? I'm 3.5 hours South but count me in. To tell you the truth, apart from my Autavia, I've never held a Heuer in my hands. It would be worth it for me personally, and I know the opposite for my savings account.... Of course I'd have to bring my Autavia, my entry level Tag Monaco, and some others of interest...


I'd love to come to Sydney. Maybe I can convince my boss that one of our Australia offices needs my expertise.......no, that'll never happen! If I do make it down, I'll definitely let you all know.


----------



## napel

AngelOfDeth said:


> Came across this picture from a fashion blog (rights to Streetfsn.com) i thought u guys might get a kick from it:
> 
> View attachment 481325
> 
> 
> That's some proper vintage Monaco put into action, the color coordination is spot on !!


Do I spot a Cartier Roadster in this image?


----------



## enricodepaoli

Welcome to the forum, Tony. You arrived in style !


----------



## Tony T

Raza said:


> Welcome to the forums! And welcome to the club! I love the gray, but I must say I'm partial to the crown and pushers all together on the 3 o'clock side.


Hello Raza and thank you.


----------



## Tony T

enricodepaoli said:


> Welcome to the forum, Tony. You arrived in style !


Thanks mate and to all for the warm welcome. Great 'community' and thanks Raza for starting the thread.


----------



## AngelOfDeth

Swapped the strap on my CS2111 with the "Strapped For Time" Tag Heuer Calfskin strap. The quality is excellent, although the deployment is flimsy and slightly oversized for a Monaco.

Tell me what you guys think


----------



## Raza

It's a bit sporty for the way I like to wear my Monaco, but I don't think it's out of character. It looks like a nice strap and fits the watch well.


----------



## AngelOfDeth

What other strap options do you guys have tried/seen ?! beside the original one.

22/18 straps are not that abundant apparently


----------



## Tony T

I don't mind the style of strap, it's good.
I would have preferred the stitching colour to be black........ (sorry)...
What matters most is that you are happy with it.


----------



## AaaVee

I'm joining the club 
Here is mine McQueen CW2113-0, Calibre 17.

Still looking for best watch/strap combo ->


----------



## Gelo24

AaaVee said:


> I'm joining the club
> Here is mine McQueen CW2113-0, Calibre 17.
> 
> Still looking for best watch/strap combo ->
> 
> View attachment 489121
> 
> 
> View attachment 489123
> 
> 
> View attachment 489124


The perforated strap looks pretty good to me. The last one on rubber looks like the OEM rubber strap on my Monaco racer. Do you mind telling me where you got it? :-d


----------



## AaaVee

Gelo24 said:


> The perforated strap looks pretty good to me. The last one on rubber looks like the OEM rubber strap on my Monaco racer. Do you mind telling me where you got it? :-d


Thanks! All those are aftermarket straps.
Blue one came from ebay seller 'sulfejo', rubber came from german ebay seller 'ja_und_nein'.
I hope I'm not braking any WUS rules by describing item sources like this


----------



## wrxnofx

AaaVee said:


> I'm joining the club
> Here is mine McQueen CW2113-0, Calibre 17.
> 
> Still looking for best watch/strap combo ->
> 
> View attachment 489123


Another Lefty, like me. Sweet!


----------



## AaaVee

I've received Today another strap for my McQueen 
Big advantage is that this one can be used with original Tag clasp which I find really comfortable!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AaaVee said:


> I've received Today another strap for my McQueen
> Big advantage is that this one can be used with original Tag clasp which I find really comfortable!


Wow.... I like the kevlar/carbon look..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Found an inexpensive strap at my Authorized Dealer for my McQueen Calibre 12...














































P.S. I was kind of surprised to see INOX on the Tang buckle....


----------



## issey.miyake

AaaVee said:


> I've received Today another strap for my McQueen
> Big advantage is that this one can be used with original Tag clasp which I find really comfortable!


looks really nice!

i was thinking of getting something like this for my Vintage!

can you PM me where you got it from?


----------



## issey.miyake

when there's not much to do because it's snowing outisde...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I know that our good friend Raza may hate me for this, however, I'm sure he's going to be a great sport at this and will be inspired by it, I wanted to show off how the White Gulf Limited edition watch looks on an NSA bracelet, I also recommend using 1.8mm double flanged spring bars makes it easy to swap in/out, as well as, make the bracelet fit nice and tighty (don't get me wrong with these looks I don't think I will ever revert back to leather on this model... lol, by the way, this is my first time showing her to the public... but damn... she looks pretty in it... ;-)


----------



## AaaVee

And again new strap for my McQueen...


----------



## Gelo24

AaaVee said:


> And again new strap for my McQueen...
> 
> View attachment 502037
> 
> 
> View attachment 502038
> 
> 
> View attachment 502039


That strap looks great.:-!


----------



## sunspot2013

Long overdue (June 2011): I would like to formally enter the club


----------



## Shoaib

Hey Guys,
What are the various Non Limited models in the Monaco range? I googled it and it showed a lot of variants including the non chrono automatic but thier official website does not show that one. Has it been discontinued? Im looking for an automatic size 38 MM. Thanks


----------



## danm28

Hi guys,
I am new to the forum, the world of the Monaco watches. Can anybody tell me about this particular model please?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Fake


----------



## Mspeedster

sunspot2013 said:


> Long overdue (June 2011): I would like to formally enter the club
> 
> View attachment 505334


Welcome to the Monaco Grey Club! I love that shot|>


----------



## AngelOfDeth

New strap: dark brown, beige stitching and fits the original "Heuer" pin buckle (22mm-18mm)

















I'm slowly starting to believe that the Monaco is the most versatile watch ever, but I have yet to see it on a NATO strap to be fully convinced (The Speedy takes first place just for that reason alone) examples of a Monaco on a nato would be highly appreciated


----------



## enricodepaoli

if you are thinking about buying it, please run. Absolutely fake.



danm28 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to the forum, the world of the Monaco watches. Can anybody tell me about this particular model please?
> 
> View attachment 514535


----------



## dexterp

Hi Rage2, since you have the Calibre 12 LS, I was wondering if you could give me some reviews about the watch and if it is a good buy? Thank you!


----------



## Mr Rick

Here is a new shot I took recently.


----------



## dexterp

Hi Guys,

Im new to this but any comments or opinions about Monaco LS if it is a good buy

thanks


----------



## quantum83

Hello, I received this blue dial Monaco Calibre 12 with Saphir crystal ! Just fantastic. 
For the first day, I noticed an accuracy of +5secs. Is it supposed to improve with time ? (not that this is very important, just interested to know)
Also, the minute hand is not perfectly aligned. I tried to do so by aligning it when the seconds hand was on "0" position, it didn't work. Then, I tried to do it when the seconds were at about 40seconds, it s better. At some hours it is aligned, at some others, not.
Would you have som tip for the minute hand alignement of this watch?













Thank you very much!!


----------



## Sjbr101

danm28 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to the forum, the world of the Monaco watches. Can anybody tell me about this particular model please?
> 
> View attachment 514535


This particular model is quite unique, it is manufactured in small numbers in the sweat shops of the far east, the value of this watch differs greatly according to which guy you buy it off. I have often found the best price to be had is available through the "looky looky" guy in the bar late at night. However great examples can be found on sale at the beach, just look for the guy avoiding the police. ;-)


----------



## TagHeuerMonaco

That watch belongs on a Monte Carlo yacht along side a pair of very refined and articulate euro super models-


----------



## gman-

Here it is!!! First luxury watch, first shirt with french cuffs. Got 'em both over the weekend. Still trying to kick the habit of checking the time on my phone (haven't worn a watch in 10 years). Not the best lighting, I know... 

Does alligator really deteriorate if I get it wet? They swim better than cows, LOL!!!

Bonus story: after my first insurance quote of 150 dollars/year with a 3-5 business day wait I switched to another company that gives me MUCH MORE coverage for LESS money, and allowed me to add my watch to the policy effective midnight for 50 dollars/year.


----------



## TagHeuerMonaco

Leather requires moisture but yes soaking your watch in water will damage it. I wouldn't suggest saltwater as well, actually quick fact if you find yourself in a swamp the leather will actually attract crocs. I have a variety of those cufflinks, I wear them when I think I might be prone to lose a link somewhere as I always seem to do so.


----------



## dexterp

Just wanted to join the Monaco Club finally!


----------



## byhsu

Wisconsin Proud said:


> You'll like it alot!


That is a Beautiful watch, and the pictures are beautiful too. Do they make one with blue face and silver subdials and the crown on the left?

Thank You


----------



## Mspeedster

byhsu said:


> That is a Beautiful watch, and the pictures are beautiful too. Do they make one with blue face and silver subdials and the crown on the left?
> 
> Thank You


Yes, the Blue face w/ crown on the left is the 40th Anniversary Monaco. It's the Blue twin to the Monaco Vintage Grey shown in those great pics.


----------



## issey.miyake

nice watch

i was looking at a Monaco LS originally but it was too think for my wrists 

more pics!!


----------



## dexterp

issey.miyake said:


> nice watch
> 
> i was looking at a Monaco LS originally but it was too think for my wrists
> 
> more pics!!


how bout the new Steve Mcqueen Calibre 12? First Look: 2011 TAG Heuer Monaco McQueen Editions | Calibre 11


----------



## ClusterOne

Wisconsin Proud said:


> You'll like it alot!


I love everything about this little beauty... currently trying to source one for myself..

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## issey.miyake

dexterp said:


> how bout the new Steve Mcqueen Calibre 12? First Look: 2011 TAG Heuer Monaco McQueen Editions | Calibre 11


if only that was possible!

i already got one of these


----------



## Mspeedster

issey.miyake said:


> if only that was possible!
> 
> i already got one of these


No reason you can't add another Monaco to your collection. But I actually prefer the plain blue face McQueen vs. the new striped version.


----------



## ClusterOne

My first Monaco..


----------



## cali_rider

Gulf Monaco checking in....every time I wear it, I fall more in love with it....always gets props and compliments...especially at the many car events I attend


----------



## roach7

let me squeeze in here ...


----------



## carveboy

Hello everybody- I just bought a Monaco- black dial with solid black- from ebay. What is the best way to determine whether or not the watch is real. It came with the box and original paperwork and the seller had a 100% positive rating with over 500 transactions so all indicators are that it is real but just want to make sure. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## roach7

carveboy said:


> Hello everybody- I just bought a Monaco- black dial with solid black- from ebay. What is the best way to determine whether or not the watch is real. It came with the box and original paperwork and the seller had a 100% positive rating with over 500 transactions so all indicators are that it is real but just want to make sure. Any suggestions? Thank you.


easiest way is to take it to a TAG authorized dealer and have them take a look.


----------



## acess

Heuer Monaco 1533G...


----------



## cali_rider

Checking in with a Gulf edition...I absolutely love the piece, and a constant source of compliments!


----------



## BoTag

Hello everyone,
Finally joining the club with a CW2111 BA0780
Assembled in 2007 it hasn't seen the light of day nor a wrist until now, being stored in a warehouse, waiting for me to free it from the darkness.
So it's totally new and I really love it.
Alongside my well worn and much loved Oris Chronoris.


----------



## Mspeedster

cali_rider said:


> Checking in with a Gulf edition...I absolutely love the piece, and a constant source of compliments!


Which Gulf do you have? The white, black or grey face?

I just picked up a new Monaco Gulf grey CAW2113 myself just a few days ago.


----------



## Mr Rick

* Seasons Greetings

*


----------



## Wonka

Back in 2009, I purchased the Monaco (CAW2111) seen below. It has always been my favorite watch and I was lucky to find one. The movie poster was purchased at September's Baltimore Grand Prix and it helped extend the racing theme started by a 1957 F1 Monaco print.


----------



## AussieAlex

Here's where mine lives most of the time:









Here's where it lives occasionally:


----------



## qadhi

my newly found love..special thanks to Raza for helping me with the decision


----------



## Mspeedster

I recently added a new Monaco Gulf to my TAG Heuer collection.


----------



## samcs2111

Hi Guys,

I have an old cs2111 , black dial with just heuer monaco and I'm quite bored with the original smooth black leather, I would like to replace it with the newer version crocodile black leather strap, does anyone know where I could acquire one, any websites recommended.

Thx

Sam


----------



## ClusterOne

samcs2111 said:


> I have an old cs2111 , black dial with just heuer monaco and I'm quite bored with the original smooth black leather, I would like to replace it with the newer version crocodile black leather strap, does anyone know where I could acquire one, any websites recommended.


Here you go Sam

Or, you could go for a custom strap... would recommend dangerous9straps


----------



## catlike

I'm in! My two motor sport themed watches hanging out together.......


----------



## byhsu

catlike said:


> I'm in! My two motor sport themed watches hanging out together.......


nice picture, what setting did you use in your camera, Sepia?

Thanks


----------



## enricodepaoli

I vote this one of the best pictures of 2011 !



byhsu said:


> nice picture, what setting did you use in your camera, Sepia?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RicardoP

Hello Gentlemen - I just joined the site as I am now the proud owner of a Calibre 6 Monaco Automatic!

My wife paid attention all those times I dragged her into different watch shops on vacation and tried on the different Monaco's they had in stock. Unfortunately it's not the Gulf I was eyeballing, but beggars cannot be choosers:









The one piece of advice I am looking for is guidance on an automatic winder - since this isn't my everyday watch (that's the Aquaracer Calibre S) I find that the "wind" from a normal days wear is only lasting about another 8 or so hours after I take it off. This is a simple watch to set, and it starts up quickly, so should I even bother?


----------



## enricodepaoli

RicardoP said:


> Hello Gentlemen - I just joined the site as I am now the proud owner of a Calibre 6 Monaco Automatic!
> 
> My wife paid attention all those times I dragged her into different watch shops on vacation and tried on the different Monaco's they had in stock. Unfortunately it's not the Gulf I was eyeballing, but beggars cannot be choosers:
> 
> The one piece of advice I am looking for is guidance on an automatic winder - since this isn't my everyday watch (that's the Aquaracer Calibre S) I find that the "wind" from a normal days wear is only lasting about another 8 or so hours after I take it off. This is a simple watch to set, and it starts up quickly, so should I even bother?


Love the second subdial at 6. If you don't care about setting the date everytime like me... I wouldn't worry about a winder. Specially since it is not a screw-in crown.


----------



## catlike

byhsu said:


> nice picture, what setting did you use in your camera, Sepia?
> 
> Thanks





enricodepaoli said:


> I vote this one of the best pictures of 2011 !


Thanks for the compliments but to be honest it turned out this way because I screwed up & had a little too much light on the faces on the color shot :-d

I changed it to monochrome in the Canon software then fooled around with contrast, highlight, shadow, sharpness, color filter settings etc. until it looked good. In this mode the extra direct light actually makes it look better.


----------



## bluefoam

I joined the club today. This new watch will be precious, but will also get regular if not daily wear. It was a huge bargain, although it did not come with typical documentation or display case. I'll try to get these from the Tag shop...​


----------



## enricodepaoli

Today's photograph...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I wore my baby to work today... It sure looks nice on a dress shirt and black slacks.

Cheers.


enricodepaoli said:


> Today's photograph...


----------



## ArmaLaser

PJS said:


> Nice idea having a Monaco Club, here are some images of mine CAW211A.EB0026 40th Anniversary LE 1000 and CW211A.FC6228 Gulf vintage LE 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> PJS


Beautiful pics of beautiful watches!


----------



## O'Murphy

After a long time viewing and reviewing this spectacular thread, I finally have my own Monaco to share. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop for taking care of this beauty. From Chicago, enjoy!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It looks great on you and I am happy that it found a great owner.

Cheers.



O'Murphy said:


> After a long time viewing and reviewing this spectacular thread, I finally have my own Monaco to share. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop for taking care of this beauty. From Chicago, enjoy!


----------



## Mspeedster

I just visited the TAG Heuer Boutique store in Ginza, Tokyo. It was 3 stories of watches and various TAG Heuer fashion goods. I think they had just about every TAG Heuer piece available. Including a Monaco V4 that was selling for an extremely high price. I took a pic with my mobile phone, sorry - not the best quality.

They also had the new blue and silver striped Monaco McQueen limited edition, as well as the Japan only Ring Master Carreras. But instead of a watch, I opted for something cheaper. The Boutique carried the full line of Monaco 40th Anniversary Straps. There are 5 to choose from: Black alligator with Orange stitching, Black alligator with an Orange stripe and stitching (too over the top for me), Black calf skin with Red dots and stitching, Brown calf skin with Black dots and stitching, and Blue alligator with White dots and stitching. You can buy these these individually at the TH Ginza Boutique, where as on the internet all 5 seem to be sold together as a set kit.

While I prefer the face of the Monaco Gulf Grey vs. the Monaco Gulf Black, I've always liked the Black alligator with Orange stitching strap used on the Monaco Gulf Black and the Monaco 24 Gulf. The 40th Anniversary strap version differs in that it has an orange backing; which adds a little more pizzazz IMHO, because the orange backing runs up to the sides of the strap, making it visible on your wrist.


----------



## Raza

Man, I love the love in this thread. I'm glad I started it; it's nice to see all these Monacos together in one place.


----------



## Mspeedster

Raza said:


> Man, I love the love in this thread. I'm glad I started it; it's nice to see all these Monacos together in one place.


Not only should we thank you for starting this awesome thread, but all the other ______ Club threads, which copied the Monaco Club, owe you a debt of thanks as well.:-!


----------



## Andy Tian

Hi guys, i have a Carrera 1887 V2 and i love it to bits. Been tossing with the idea of adding a monaco to my humble collection for over a year now. I think i'm finally ready to pull the trigger so its between the black mcqueen or the black dial calibre 12. Slightly biased towards the plain black dial as i tend to favour a dressier look  

Any thoughts from you guys would be aprreciated


----------



## Lowflight

I have been looking for a McQueen monaco for weeks now...this thread does not help my cause


----------



## Mspeedster

Andy Tian said:


> Hi guys, i have a Carrera 1887 V2 and i love it to bits. Been tossing with the idea of adding a monaco to my humble collection for over a year now. I think i'm finally ready to pull the trigger so its between the black mcqueen or the black dial calibre 12. Slightly biased towards the plain black dial as i tend to favour a dressier look
> 
> Any thoughts from you guys would be aprreciated


They're both nice. It's really just a matter of one's taste. I do agree that the all black looks dressier. My own taste runs more towards the sporty side, so I like the contrast of the lighter sub-dials and red highlights of black mcqueen. But I'd get the alligator strap to dress it up over the rubber strap.


----------



## Andy Tian

I agree with you Mspeedster. 

Ultimately i think i would love to have the Monaco vintage grey LE CAW211B. Its ideal for me in the sense that its a pretty accurate re-edition, understated grey dial just the way i like it, Heuer 'branding' and nice LE box, all at a reasonable price. Its still dressy but with a nice retro/vintage feel and a hint of sportiness. Saw that its in stock at authenticwatches.com for about the same money that i will paying for a calibre 12 CAW2110 at my AD here in Malaysia. Is this site trustworthy?


----------



## sunspot2013

Let me tempt you some more:


----------



## syata

Serial Numbers on the TAG Monacos.

I am looking at a Monaco watch with the TAGHEUER logo with steel band. Movement has the CALIBRE 17 with the proper TAGHEUER writing in gold color. Owner found the number 2894-2, which I think is the movement number not a serial number. The back case is a solid not see through back/cover. Has TAGHEUER logo stamped as well as MONACO above the logo and SWISS MADE SINCE 1860 and at the bottom WATER RERSISTANCE 30M. The outer back plate does not have a model and serial number.

Where else should I look for to see if the watch is authentic? I read the end where the lugs are might be the model and serial number. Is this right and is there another place to check (I have not been able to check the lug area? The owner said that not all models had the serial and model number on the back plate.

Also, on an automatic TAG with stop watch (like the Monaco I am looking at), is it safe to say that the watch is authentic if the stop watch works as a stopwatch and resets? I am thinking that this is one way of telling a replica from an authentic.

Thanks.​


----------



## brrrdn

Finally got myself a Monaco. Bought pre-loved but in really good condition.


----------



## elemenohpee

My first major watch purchase. Very happy


----------



## Beckerman

Hello, I've been following (and loving) this thread for months. Apart from the watches themselves I have been massively impressed by the standard of the photography. Here's a shot of my recently aquired Golf Monaco.


----------



## Beckerman

It's the weekend and it is freezing outside so I've been playing again. The book is the auction catalogue from the sale of the Arno Haslinger collection.


----------



## enricodepaoli

what a cool book.... I'll try to find me one. Congrats on the Monaco !


----------



## Eeeb

Beckerman said:


> It's the weekend and it is freezing outside so I've been playing again. The book is the auction catalogue from the sale of the Arno Haslinger collection.
> 
> View attachment 624684


Ah, the same watch (Yes, Arno's watch) in a photo I took at the auction preshow.








Nice


----------



## limo

My only tag..........;-)
Can I join the club??


----------



## Andy Tian

After a month of tough deliberation between a grey dial monaco LE and the Rolex submariner, i've decided to go with the monaco (however the sub is now my next target!). Now the hard part is waiting for it to ship from the USA to Malaysia. I've gotta start taking up a new hobby or something to focus my attention elsewhere  Can't wait to take that first wrist shot to share here.


----------



## sunspot2013

Congratulations on your purchase! Will be looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Andy Tian

Wow you have the croc strap on the grey dial? And i would like to add a silverstone to my collection one day. Pretty cool combo you have there


----------



## Mr Rick

Grey seems to be a popular color lately. Here is my 73633G


----------



## drunken monkey

Mr Rick said:


> Grey seems to be a popular color lately. Here is my 73633G


That's the vintage model I'd want.
As nice as the idea of having a Calibre 11/12 watch would be, the reality is that isn't all that great a movement and that grey and red is just so good looking.
The vertical hour batons give it a more unique look and I love how they've kept the numeral arrangement in the sub-dials all the same.
Cool.


----------



## sunspot2013

Andy Tian said:


> Wow you have the croc strap on the grey dial? And i would like to add a silverstone to my collection one day. Pretty cool combo you have there


Thanks Andy. I recently sold my Speedmaster because it really just didn't have a fighting chance against the Monaco and Silverstone - I am too much a car guy and Heuer buff. Generally I am a big fan of perforated straps, but for whatever reason don't care for the perforated strap which comes on the grey vintage. Eventually I would like to pick up a vintage Corfam strap, non-padded with large holes down the center and smaller holes on each side. In the meantime, I managed to snag the TAG croc strap on the cheap (relatively speaking) on ebay. Purists may cringe, but I think it complements the watch quite nicely.


----------



## Mspeedster

sunspot2013 said:


> Thanks Andy. I recently sold my Speedmaster because it really just didn't have a fighting chance against the Monaco and Silverstone - I am too much a car guy and Heuer buff. Generally I am a big fan of perforated straps, but for whatever reason don't care for the perforated strap which comes on the grey vintage. Eventually I would like to pick up a vintage Corfam strap, non-padded with large holes down the center and smaller holes on each side. In the meantime, I managed to snag the TAG croc strap on the cheap (relatively speaking) on ebay. Purists may cringe, but I think it complements the watch quite nicely.


I love perforated straps too. I think the stock one that comes on Vintage Grey LE is quite comfortable and looks great. But the perforated croc strap on the Silverstone looks even better. How do you like the Silverstone strap? I think the Blue Silverstone strap would also look fantastic on a Blue McQueen Monaco.


----------



## sunspot2013

The stock perforated strap is very comfortable and does look great. I am strange when it comes to padding...some days I don't mind it, other days I dislike the "hump." I have small wrists and my guess is that the hump seems to stick out from my perspective more than on a larger wrist. The croc straps are padded of course too, but for whatever reason seems to not bother me as much.

The Silverstone strap is very, very comfortable and also looks great. I really like it but switch it out to a vintage NSA bracelet when the weather gets warm. 

I share your sentiments about the Silverstone strap on a blue McQueen. Before getting the Silverstone (and before a price increase on the Monaco) I was going to get a Calibre 12 McQueen and buy a Silverstone strap for it, but then the price increase took effect and after it was all said and done I ended up walking away with the Silverstone strap attached to a Silverstone head instead.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Lucky to say I joined the club yesterday with the arrival of this example - something I've been meaning to do for a long time now. It's a welcome addition to the collection. The original strap was in excellent condition but I put it on a new Hirsch strap that I've had for some time.


----------



## Andy Tian

UPDATE: My Monaco LE grey arrived today and i feel like a 5 year old


----------



## Andy Tian

I'm on holiday here in Singapore and walked into an AD in ION ORCHARD. Was shocked to see 2 stunning pieces for sale. The rose gold V4 sgd130k and Mikrotimer at a jawdropping sgd180k. Just sharing


----------



## citizenfox

Looks like I'm in next week w/ pics to follow! I just looked at the whole thread to decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## Andy Tian

Bored in meeting


----------



## citizenfox

Got it today...now for some NOS action from Squinky for vintage flavor


----------



## Niguel

Can someone tell me the lug to lug size of the non-chrono Monaco? What do you think would it look too big on a 6.5" wrist? Thanks.


----------



## O'Murphy

Another Monaco joins the family today.


----------



## clover4studio

Mine purchased earlier this year


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I wish my wife can join the wagon but she's not a watch person... lol



O'Murphy said:


> Another Monaco joins the family today.
> 
> View attachment 656055


----------



## Mspeedster

O'Murphy said:


> Another Monaco joins the family today.
> 
> View attachment 656055


How sweet!

My wife and I have matching vintage Tag Heuer S/el watches. I've been trying to convince her to let me buy her a matching Monaco, but I think she likes the new Lady Link or F1 Lady Steel & Ceramic lines better.


----------



## O'Murphy

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I wish my wife can join the wagon but she's not a watch person... lol


You started it!


----------



## watchmanharry

Frodo said:


>


Love the cufflink! Very unique! Watch isn't so bad either!


----------



## sunspot2013

Gray re-issue on a vintage Mk1 bracelet...oh yeah :-!






For the record, the end links fit well but not perfect. There is a slight curvature to the top of the Calibre 12 case compared to the flat end link on the NSA bracelet. But this is a minor gripe relative to the look, IMO.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Almost sure it's the same as on the chrono version, 22mm.



Niguel said:


> Can someone tell me the lug to lug size of the non-chrono Monaco? What do you think would it look too big on a 6.5" wrist? Thanks.


----------



## mc5

Ive been wanting to join for years. Finally have one


----------



## Mspeedster

sunspot2013 said:


> Gray re-issue on a vintage Mk1 bracelet...oh yeah :-!
> View attachment 662753
> For the record, the end links fit well but not perfect. There is a slight curvature to the top of the Calibre 12 case compared to the flat end link on the NSA bracelet. But this is a minor gripe relative to the look, IMO.


I'm normaly not a fan of metal bracelets on the Monaco, but that one seems to suit the Monaco Grey LE very well. The whole look is really nice and vintage looking.


----------



## andyo

nice one...mk1 vintage bracelets are pretty cool!














AndyO...


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## buck298

I want to say that this is the only thread on WUS that I subscribe to.
I'm such a Monaco fanboi, but can't afford one.
The best I could do was to get a Jazzmaster Square, in which I truly love.
Before I die, I will own a Monaco for myself.

I admire, and appreciate all of the posters in this thread. Keep them coming please!
I can't thank you all enough!


----------



## speedster25

Special Monaco on a special strap!








Limited edition Tag Heuer Monaco for the 1999 Monaco grand prix (for McLaren)

THE strap is a 22mm EPICstrap LeMans "S. McQueen"

A hommage to Steve McQueen and the movie "Le Mans"

More pictures up later on WUS


----------



## speedster25

Special Monaco on a special strap!









Limited edition Tag Heuer Monaco for the 1999 Monaco grand prix (for McLaren)

THE strap is a 22mm EPICstrap LeMans "S. McQueen"

A hommage to Steve McQueen and the movie "Le Mans"

More pictures up later on WUS


----------



## speedster25

some more pictures


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Interesting strap concept but I'm not sure I would actually wear it in public. It's quite overdone and has a cheap look to it on the wrist for that watch.

That is not to say it isn't well-crafted. It just appears too fashion-forward for the Monaco.


----------



## speedster25

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Interesting strap concept but I'm not sure I would actually wear it in public. It's quite overdone and has a cheap look to it on the wrist for that watch.
> 
> That is not to say it isn't well-crafted. It just appears too fashion-forward for the Monaco.


I agree, it is not for the faint hearted. For me a watch strap is like a pair of shoes, most of the time I wear brown shoes, but sometimes I like to go crazy and put on red shoes or white or light blue.

I Have been wearing the 24mm version on a RevueThomen Diver almost daily for a while, even at work, and I get a lot of positive reactions. It's a great conversation starter.


----------



## enricodepaoli

speedster25 said:


> ...For me a watch strap is like a pair of shoes, most of the time I wear brown shoes, but sometimes I like to go crazy and put on red shoes or white or light blue.


agree !


----------



## wrxnofx

speedster25 said:


>


Did I see this exact strap over on the Panerai forum a month or so ago? I swear I saw some pics that had it.


----------



## speedster25

wrxnofx said:


> Did I see this exact strap over on the Panerai forum a month or so ago? I swear I saw some pics that had it.


You're right, I also made a 24mm version, which I posted on a PVD Luminor...


----------



## qu4ttro

I am thrilled to present my new baby...And submit myself for vetting.








Ive wanted a Monaco for quite some time and have saved for a long time to reach this goal. 
A big thank you to my regional Tag rep for the final nudge to get this beauty...
Its really hard to get any work done when Im just looking at it.


----------



## enricodepaoli

So good to achieve something long wanted! Congrats for the beautiful watch and for the elegant post mentioning your AD. Not a common thing! Enjoy the forum!



qu4ttro said:


> I am thrilled to present my new baby...And submit myself for vetting.
> View attachment 702952
> 
> 
> Ive wanted a Monaco for quite some time and have saved for a long time to reach this goal.
> A big thank you to my regional Tag rep for the final nudge to get this beauty...
> Its really hard to get any work done when Im just looking at it.


----------



## leaurend

Hello everyone, I have been on WUS many times but never as a registered member, so here I come. I always love the Monaco model and now that I have financial power I am about to take the jump. I am really into the CAW211b limited edition in grey. I have spotted one online and it looks all good except for the folding buckle. Instead of the usual 'heuer' on it, it's the TAG logo. What do you think? Should I worry?
Thanks.


----------



## enricodepaoli

About to end the browsing suffering! Please post some pictures of "your" Monaco. Also, where does it come from? Anywhere trust-worthy ?



leaurend said:


> Hello everyone, I have been on WUS many times but never as a registered member, so here I come. I always love the Monaco model and now that I have financial power I am about to take the jump. I am really into the CAW211b limited edition in grey. I have spotted one online and it looks all good except for the folding buckle. Instead of the usual 'heuer' on it, it's the TAG logo. What do you think? Should I worry?
> Thanks.


----------



## leaurend

This model






but this buckle







Two sellers, one on ebay and one is a grey market business. The ebay seller is specialized in watches and has over 4500 reviews at 99% positive with the best pricing. thank you for all the advices, I just want to be cautious with the purchase.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I really wasn't sure on that model, but you are correct.. when I did a Google on it, all pictures showed the "Heuer" buckle. Did you send the seller a question on this? Maybe someone else here on the forum has more info for us...


----------



## speedster25

Congrats on you Monaco..........Now sit back, look at it and..........enjoy!



qu4ttro said:


> I am thrilled to present my new baby...And submit myself for vetting.
> View attachment 702952
> 
> 
> Ive wanted a Monaco for quite some time and have saved for a long time to reach this goal.
> A big thank you to my regional Tag rep for the final nudge to get this beauty...
> Its really hard to get any work done when Im just looking at it.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

leaurend said:


> Hello everyone, I have been on WUS many times but never as a registered member, so here I come. I always love the Monaco model and now that I have financial power I am about to take the jump. I am really into the CAW211b limited edition in grey. I have spotted one online and it looks all good except for the folding buckle. Instead of the usual 'heuer' on it, it's the TAG logo. What do you think? Should I worry?
> Thanks.


S/B this one:


----------



## leaurend

It may have been originally purchased that way. I called the Las Vegas TAG store and was told that they can swap the 'Heuer' buckle free of charge to a regular one if the client wanted to.


----------



## Beckerman

qu4ttro said:


> I am thrilled to present my new baby...And submit myself for vetting.
> View attachment 702952
> 
> 
> Ive wanted a Monaco for quite some time and have saved for a long time to reach this goal.
> A big thank you to my regional Tag rep for the final nudge to get this beauty...
> Its really hard to get any work done when Im just looking at it.


Congratulations .. looks great. It took me a long time to justify the expense but absolutely no regrets and wear it all the time. Wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## Mspeedster

leaurend said:


> It may have been originally purchased that way. I called the Las Vegas TAG store and was told that they can swap the 'Heuer' buckle free of charge to a regular one if the client wanted to.


I don't think it would have come that way from the factory. The Monaco Vintage Grey is a re-edition of the original Monaco Grey of the '70s, hence it should have all "Heuer" markings, including the buckle. Someone must have swapped the original "Heuer" buckle/clasp for that "TAG Heuer logo version".

If you can get it swapped back free of charge go for it! Those buckles aren't cheap.


----------



## leaurend

Mspeedster,

Yes, it comes with 'heuer' buckle from factory and the tag store would have to do the swap if requested. I will ask to have it swapped for free, and if not I found an original part for $175 in Germany and I can have it shipped via my family in France and then sell the other one. The 'heuer' buckle is not easy to find though besides tag stores.


----------



## nurt

Nevermind


----------



## 1love

Hey guys just wanted to say a quick thanks for this thread. Helped me make my decision to go through with the purchase of my first TAG!


----------



## phil o

just sold a gulf edition a few weeks ago,was a lovely watch to wear one of the 4000 made version

pity i wasnt in here before i sold it,great watch


----------



## AussieAlex

speedster25 said:


> For me a watch strap is like a pair of shoes, most of the time I wear brown shoes, but sometimes I like to go crazy...


In that case you *must* get a pair of these:


----------



## tung561

Hi I love the new look of ur watch
I hv caw2111 same as u and I want to replace my leather strap with rubber one.
does the original rubber strap fit finely with this model? thx u


----------



## tung561

pdpmojo said:


> Rubber strap today


Hi I love the new look of ur watch
I hv caw2111 same as u and I want to replace my leather strap with rubber one.
Does the original monaco rubber strap fit finely with this model? thx u


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## ArmiRoc

I bought a CAW2110 recently and am amazed to see such a great community here. I see that some of you change your straps regularly; would anyone be so kind as to show how you did it, and the tools used? For such a dear acquisition, I risk damaging the watch with my limited knowledge and tools on strap swapping. Thanks!


----------



## survivor82

Bought the Tag Heuer Monaco WW2110 a month back but it is sitting in my drawer since then. It is my first Tag Heuer and I have been a fan for Monaco series all these while. I bought it as my birthday gift and is refraining myself to wear it until my birthday. You can only imagine how hard it has been for me throughout this time  Looking forward to actually wear this baby!


----------



## wren

After pouring over details of the Carrera Day-Date (CV2A10), I instead joined the Monaco club this weekend. Was down in Portland for the weekend and saw an ever-so-slightly used CAW2111 in amazing shape for a good price. I had to pull the trigger. Big thanks to Carter at Alex & Co. Jewellery Watchworks. Only photo so far is this lousy iPhone one. I am absolutely LOVING the watch though. I've wanted one for a long time but thought it would be another couple years before I could afford one, so happy that it wasn't the case!


----------



## speedster25

AussieAlex said:


> In that case you *must* get a pair of these:


where do I get them


----------



## AussieAlex

speedster25 said:


> where do I get them


Shoes *here*.
Other Gulf merchandise *here*.
Make sure you post a photo when you get them.


----------



## Vintage Racer

Wisconsin Proud said:


> S/B this one:


Wow. That deployant clasp is fantastic. Where can I find one like it?


----------



## Vintage Racer

Double post. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mad eye

Hi All
First post here, great site!

Been looking at the site for some time now and wanted this to be my first post&#8230;&#8230;.I've been bitten by the bug again and was doing some research on a new purchase.

Here is a pic of my Monaco with croc strap that's about 8 years old, pretty standard model but it was the first "proper" watch I lusted after and was lucky enough to get it in my early 20's, always loved the watch and will always keep it. I've noticed that some of you Monaco owners were drawn to the model because of the Steve McQueen connection, here is a picture of my other passion, original Porsche memorabilia posters, Steve in preparation for filming Lemans took part in races in a Porsche 908 at Sebring, Phoenix and Holtville racetracks and came second in one race while up against much more established drives at the time such as Mario Andretti. Porsche never to miss a marketing opportunity commissioned this poster to promote the brand it's quite big at 30x40" and dated May 1970, they also would commission a poster to commemorate if they won a race, Porsche would then print limited runs and send them to Porsche dealership and special customers, there has been many produced down the years since 1950 but the Steve McQueen poster is considered the grail poster and is worth alot more that the Watch!


----------



## Beckerman

Mad eye said:


> Hi All
> First post here, great site!
> 
> Been looking at the site for some time now and wanted this to be my first post&#8230;&#8230;.I've been bitten by the bug again and was doing some research on a new purchase.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Monaco with croc strap that's about 8 years old, pretty standard model but it was the first "proper" watch I lusted after and was lucky enough to get it in my early 20's, always loved the watch and will always keep it. I've noticed that some of you Monaco owners were drawn to the model because of the Steve McQueen connection, here is a picture of my other passion, original Porsche memorabilia posters, Steve in preparation for filming Lemans took part in races in a Porsche 908 at Sebring, Phoenix and Holtville racetracks and came second in one race while up against much more established drives at the time such as Mario Andretti. Porsche never to miss a marketing opportunity commissioned this poster to promote the brand it's quite big at 30x40" and dated May 1970, they also would commission a poster to commemorate if they won a race, Porsche would then print limited runs and send them to Porsche dealership and special customers, there has been many produced down the yers since 1950 but the Steve McQueen poster is considered the grail poster and is worth alot more that the Watch!


Hi and welcome aboard. I'm one of those who came to watches and Heuer in particular through the motor racing connection so appreciate your input. Love the poster, if you have more please share with us. I think the Porsche & Steve McQueen memorabilia is integral to my appreciation of the Monaco watch.


----------



## speedster25

Mad eye said:


> Hi All
> First post here, great site!
> 
> Been looking at the site for some time now and wanted this to be my first post&#8230;&#8230;.I've been bitten by the bug again and was doing some research on a new purchase.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Monaco with croc strap that's about 8 years old, pretty standard model but it was the first "proper" watch I lusted after and was lucky enough to get it in my early 20's, always loved the watch and will always keep it. I've noticed that some of you Monaco owners were drawn to the model because of the Steve McQueen connection, here is a picture of my other passion, original Porsche memorabilia posters, Steve in preparation for filming Lemans took part in races in a Porsche 908 at Sebring, Phoenix and Holtville racetracks and came second in one race while up against much more established drives at the time such as Mario Andretti. Porsche never to miss a marketing opportunity commissioned this poster to promote the brand it's quite big at 30x40" and dated May 1970, they also would commission a poster to commemorate if they won a race, Porsche would then print limited runs and send them to Porsche dealership and special customers, there has been many produced down the years since 1950 but the Steve McQueen poster is considered the grail poster and is worth alot more that the Watch!


Nice story, thanx for charing it with us!


----------



## darkknightf1

Hi guys

I am a massive F1 and racing fan and have always wanted a Monaco. I am looking at buying the Calibre 12 CAW2111. Here in the UK it is now £4250! I am trying to justify the expense so need a bit of persuading! Probably not much! 

Alos I have been told that the watch is no longer in production and therefore it is just the stock in showrooms that is avaiable. As this wacth has been available since 2009 I think (?) I am a bit reluctant as it may have been tried on by numerous people and been on display in bright lights etc. When spending that much money on an item I raelly love I want it to be perfect!

Any adavice welcome please as I want to join the club!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Beckerman

darkknightf1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a massive F1 and racing fan and have always wanted a Monaco. I am looking at buying the Calibre 12 CAW2111. Here in the UK it is now £4250! I am trying to justify the expense so need a bit of persuading! Probably not much!
> 
> Alos I have been told that the watch is no longer in production and therefore it is just the stock in showrooms that is avaiable. As this wacth has been available since 2009 I think (?) I am a bit reluctant as it may have been tried on by numerous people and been on display in bright lights etc. When spending that much money on an item I raelly love I want it to be perfect!
> 
> Any adavice welcome please as I want to join the club!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


I was also also told by a salesman in a branch of Goldsmiths that the Monaco was no longer in production. Basically he couldn't see one in the window so made the statement in an attempt to try and sell me a Carrera. Don't believe a word of it, if it was in run-out why did the price just go up from £3950 to £4250 - and then they just introduced a couple more special editions.

On a more positive note, don't overlook the option of buying used as it tends to be a treasured posession and people do look after them. As far as I can see the Calibre 12 is still quite rare on the used market but they do pop up. It is also worth having the discount conversation, I was quoted £3250 earlier this year although I can't remember if the full retail had gone up at that point.


----------



## darkknightf1

Beckerman said:


> I was also also told by a salesman in a branch of Goldsmiths that the Monaco was no longer in production. Basically he couldn't see one in the window so made the statement in an attempt to try and sell me a Carrera. Don't believe a word of it, if it was in run-out why did the price just go up from £3950 to £4250 - and then they just introduced a couple more special editions.
> 
> On a more positive note, don't overlook the option of buying used as it tends to be a treasured posession and people do look after them. As far as I can see the Calibre 12 is still quite rare on the used market but they do pop up. It is also worth having the discount conversation, I was quoted £3250 earlier this year although I can't remember if the full retail had gone up at that point.


Thanks for your advice!

I emailed Goldsmiths and they told me they could not order any new ones and so if I ordered online it would come from one of their stores where it has been on display. It's strange as it is in the current Tag catalogue

I am waiting to hear back from Tag Heuer themselves to see if I can buy direct. Iknow I'm being picky but I want one that has not been touched by other customers! The one in my local Goldsmiths has been sat there for over a year!

If I can't get one that has not ben on display I will definitely be asking for discount!

Thanks again and any more advice would be appreciated. Is everyone happy with their Calibre 12? The blue looks so nice!

Michael


----------



## Beckerman

darkknightf1 said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> I emailed Goldsmiths and they told me they could not order any new ones and so if I ordered online it would come from one of their stores where it has been on display. It's strange as it is in the current Tag catalogue
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from Tag Heuer themselves to see if I can buy direct. Iknow I'm being picky but I want one that has not been touched by other customers! The one in my local Goldsmiths has been sat there for over a year!
> 
> If I can't get one that has not ben on display I will definitely be asking for discount!
> 
> Thanks again and any more advice would be appreciated. Is everyone happy with their Calibre 12? The blue looks so nice!
> 
> Michael


I am sure there are better informed folks than me on the forum here, but I would be amazed and disappointed if one of the key iconic Tag Heuer products has been discontinued. Is this a case of the blue version being temporarily out of production while other versions are being produced, or do they constrain production numbers to maintain a level of exclusivity. Not sure how it works in the watch world.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

the caw2111 is a running model. not discontinued.


----------



## darkknightf1

Wisconsin Proud said:


> the caw2111 is a running model. not discontinued.


Thanks. Do you know why they would say they cannot order a brand new one for me at the jewlellers? They have said it will just be stock that is on display


----------



## Mc Monaco

Hi Guys, I'm thinking of buying a Monaco. My options are a new *CAW2111.FC6183 or a secondhand Calibre 17 or a secondhand Ls.

Any input appreciated *


----------



## enricodepaoli

it depends if you like the more modern ones, or the vintage ones. There are also the re-issue versions. Between the options you gave, I'd personally choose the Calibre 17 for the following reasons:

- I like plexiglass better than crystal on the Monaco. Gives it a more vintage look and feel.
- The Calibre 17 is 1mm smaller. The Monaco already looks big by nature. I don't think it needs an extra mm on the case...

My opinion! I personaly own the very first Monaco re-issue. It has a Calibre 17 movement, and plexiglass. I just love the watch. Love the way the dial is clean, classy, and vintage.

Between your options, I'd go for a blue Calibre 17 version. Good luck!

















Mc Monaco said:


> Hi Guys, I'm thinking of buying a Monaco. My options are a new *CAW2111.FC6183 or a secondhand Calibre 17 or a secondhand Ls.
> 
> Any input appreciated *


----------



## vidizzle

I've been looking into joining the monaco club and have my eye on the LE Monaco with the orange hands but haven't seen them around at all not even 2nd hand... most i see is the LE with red hands, any idea why is that?


----------



## enricodepaoli

it could be that some models are steered more to overseas markets... try searching in Europe and in the UK...



vidizzle said:


> I've been looking into joining the monaco club and have my eye on the LE Monaco with the orange dials but haven't seen them around at all not even 2nd hand... most i see is the LE with red hands, any idea why is that?


----------



## vidizzle

sorry i meant orange hands caw211c is the model


----------



## clkgtr37

Figured I'd chime in. This is my newest, the picture below is the last day I will ever wear it on my right wrist, thanks to the advice of PJS..


----------



## augustorm

First off allow a newb to ask perhaps an ignorant question or two or more. Why hide the serial number? My grandfather gave me 60 watches at the end of last year as part of my inheritance. Among them is a Monaco V4. I would like to get some more info on it but as I understand it, I have to give up the SN to get the info I want correct? I would like to get the entire collection (my purchases included) evaluated and appraised but after checking into it, I don't know that I can afford it. Is it common practice to charge by the piece for such appraisals? According to my grandfather and these are his words...."You have a family now...Don't ever sell these...They are better than a 401K". He is still alive (92) and has an insurance policy on the collection that he still pays. At the moment they are in a SDB at my bank. I am also a bit weary about transporting all these pieces to who knows where. I don't want to appear ungrateful so should I hold off on having someone look at them? Perhaps wait until I am the one paying the insurance premiums? I have been googling all the pieces but I have yet to really get finite info on any of them. Also I'm a bit nervous now that I see that I'm not supposed to give out SNs like I have been doing recently.

Oh and a little secret...I have never liked square watches but this might be the coolest thing I have EVER seen. 


Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## darkknightf1

Hi Guys

I am still debating whether or not to buy the new Calibre 12 Monaco blue CAW2111. Please can any owners let me know their thoughts and if they are happy with their purchase.

Also I have read that some people think plexi glass looks nicer than the sapphire crystal. What do owners think of the sapphire on the Calibre 12 Monaco?

I had a Tag F1 years ago but sold it and looking to invest in something more substantail now. I also really like the new F1 ceramic so I may buy both!

Any views would be appreciated!

Michael

PS I love the photos taken by Winconsin - the blue Calibre 12 looks stunning! Someone also wrote 'when you have one Blue Monaco that's all you need', I'm hoping to join the club!


----------



## darkknightf1

Which Monaco is this?


----------



## darkknightf1

enricodepaoli said:


> Monaco evening with some class


Which Monaco is this on page 7 of this forum? The one with the evening dress suit


----------



## enricodepaoli

hi darkknightf1, this is the very first of the Monaco re-issues, after the original from the early 70s stopped being made. It was released around 1998. Its model number is CS2110, and it is my favorite Monaco re-issue of all, with only the latest Monaco vintage in blue coming close. Here below are some web photos. Welcome to the forum!


































and this image on tux, is me and my Monaco 












darkknightf1 said:


> Which Monaco is this on page 7 of this forum? The one with the evening dress suit


----------



## Protest

^^^ Is that your Grammy accepting watch? haha


----------



## enricodepaoli

hahaha I did not go to the ceremony.. I was on tour, mixing. But I would have worn my gold Carrera, to match the gold statuettes ! lol

but I am wearing the Monaco today.. working in the studio, relax with cargo shorts and Vegas' Palms' T-shirt  When I was on tux, the Monaco relaxed the look. On shorts, the Monaco does the dressing-up task 



Protest said:


> ^^^ Is that your Grammy accepting watch? haha


----------



## Protest

enricodepaoli said:


> hahaha I did not go to the ceremony.. I was on tour, mixing. But I would have worn my gold Carrera, to match the gold statuettes ! lol
> 
> but I am wearing the Monaco today.. working in the studio, relax with cargo shorts and Vegas' Palms' T-shirt  When I was on tux, the Monaco relaxed the look. On shorts, the Monaco does the dressing-up task


Haha nice. Did you see the rose gold 1887 coming out? I'm sure you did.

That's a pretty sweet gig dude. I wish I could have done something in music for a living, but accounting is just like the music business... except for the fun...and the music. Anyway, I'm gonna have to save, and get a Monaco someday. As you said, you can wear them with anything, and they always look good. For now I have a Seiko that kind of looks like one haha.


----------



## enricodepaoli

hahha the grass is always greener. What makes my life wonderful is not artists, fame or even music. It LOVE for excellence and for the little moments. That can be achieved in any profession. I too have the bad hair days!

I wear a nice hat on those 



Protest said:


> Haha nice. Did you see the rose gold 1887 coming out? I'm sure you did.
> 
> That's a pretty sweet gig dude. I wish I could have done something in music for a living, but accounting is just like the music business... except for the fun...and the music. Anyway, I'm gonna have to save, and get a Monaco someday. As you said, you can wear them with anything, and they always look good. For now I have a Seiko that kind of looks like one haha.


----------



## darkknightf1

enricodepaoli said:


> hi darkknightf1, this is the very first of the Monaco re-issues, after the original from the early 70s stopped being made. It was released around 1998. Its model number is CS2110, and it is my favorite Monaco re-issue of all, with only the latest Monaco vintage in blue coming close. Here below are some web photos. Welcome to the forum!
> 
> View attachment 742004
> View attachment 742005
> View attachment 742006
> View attachment 742007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this image on tux, is me and my Monaco


Thanks for the info!

What is your opinion on the Calibre 12 blue monaco CAW2111. It will be my firts Monaco 

Thanks

michael


----------



## neju

Hello,

now i`ve joined the club also great watch



Regards
Frank


----------



## enricodepaoli

darkknightf1 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> What is your opinion on the Calibre 12 blue monaco CAW2111. It will be my firts Monaco
> 
> Thanks
> 
> michael


Hi Michael,

I personally like the older CW2113 a little better. But they are very much alike. Here below are the differences, as shown on Calibre11's comparison article on this LINK.


Is 1mm smaller in diameter (38mm vs. 39mm)
Has a plexi rather than sapphire crystal
Uses the Calibre 17 movement, while the 2010 model uses the Calibre 12
Standard steel caseback rather than the newer clear caseback
I think the CW version tend to be a little more vintage-like, due to the plexiglass. But the CAS is the most modern interpretation of this classic.

Cheers!


----------



## clkgtr37

Joined the Monaco club for the second time in as many weeks.... and I done with this hobby.


----------



## morons

I would love to join the Monaco club too........
have been thinking of getting one since I was a kid, finally got mine this week! so happy~~ enjoying it now!

and having my Monza on the way!


----------



## Philmo

Indeed CB - where did that superb deep tan strap come from?



Cowboy Bebop said:


> It sure is, I like the color of the leather strap it complements the white well.
> 
> |>


----------



## Philmo

I need grey!


sunspot2013 said:


> Let me tempt you some more:
> 
> View attachment 618001


----------



## Kurlicus

This will be my first Tag...I intend to get it authenticated for good measure.

How does this look to those whom have been long time owners of the Monaco?

I put pictures of this in the "Fake or Not" thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/fake-busters-thread-ask-about-authenticity-thread-675245-9.html

Thanks.


----------



## Gravina

Cheers/Namaste from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## cali_rider

I was on vacation in Europe, and while in Monaco, I stopped to take this pic with my watch....

A Monaco in Monaco...the license plate was on the back of a Bentley...pardon pic quality, cel phone


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I took this picture today of my Monaco CS2110 and it's one of my best one I've ever taken of this watch since I've owned it. In case you're curious the watch is on a vintage 1970s leather strap. It feels the way leather felt back in those day


----------



## Kurlicus

I have a question for Monaco owners regarding the lume. I have a CAW2111 FC6183 - when I charge it, the glow only seems to last for maybe 30+ minutes. I'm having a hard time deciding whether it's a defect or just that the lume of these watches isn't as good as other types of watches, such as my Omega Seamaster 300M. I attribute it to the fact the Monaco has smaller dials for the lume compared to my Omega.

What experience do other owners have with the lume of their Monacos?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Kurlicus said:


> I have a question for Monaco owners regarding the lume. I have a CAW2111 FC6183 - when I charge it, the glow only seems to last for maybe 30+ minutes. I'm having a hard time deciding whether it's a defect or just that the lume of these watches isn't as good as other types of watches, such as my Omega Seamaster 300M. I attribute it to the fact the Monaco has smaller dials for the lume compared to my Omega.
> 
> What experience do other owners have with the lume of their Monacos?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The dots on the Monaco are very small. They do glow brightly, though. The amount of lume is the issue as you said.


----------



## yande

Comparing any lume to the Seamaster 300M (a lume King) is a hard task.

My Monaco (now sold) WW2110-0









Sorry, no lume shots, (yet) of my 2254.50, but you can see the expanse of lume that this Seamaster inhibits.










And it Glows too!


----------



## AgeD

Hey everyone, just wanted to share a little news with all you Monaco owners on here. Friday I joined the owners club and couldn't be happier with my decision! Only wearing it for one day and received tons of compliments! 
(been having difficulty uploading pics so I hope this works.)

Monaco Calibre 6










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Monaco Calibre 6 is a cutie! Here's my black re-issue


----------



## prophecy1

AgeD said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to share a little news with all you Monaco owners on here. Friday I joined the owners club and couldn't be happier with my decision! Only wearing it for one day and received tons of compliments!
> (been having difficulty uploading pics so I hope this works.)
> 
> Monaco Calibre 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


may i know what is the size of your wrist?

i have a 5.8inch wrist and is currently stuck between this model and the chrono model. Not sure if this model of yours is too small for my wrist or not. thanks


----------



## keithr

Hi, can anyone help me out with copy of instructions for Monaco caw2111 please ?
thanks


----------



## AgeD

prophecy1 said:


> may i know what is the size of your wrist?
> 
> i have a 5.8inch wrist and is currently stuck between this model and the chrono model. Not sure if this model of yours is too small for my wrist or not. thanks


Hey there, I have a 7 inch wrist and it feels great on it! Hope that helps you out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy Tian

***** Edited by Moderator *****

No sales here, THANK YOU.

Please search for the Private Sellers and Sponsors forum here at watchuseek.


----------



## woundedtiger40




----------



## woundedtiger40




----------



## woundedtiger40

neju said:


> Hello,
> 
> now i`ve joined the club also great watch
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Frank


awesome collection, I also own these three amazing brands


----------



## keithr

Can i repair scratch to face on WV2115 ? Is it a sapphire glass or "acrylic" /
thanks


----------



## yande

AgeD said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to share a little news with all you Monaco owners on here. Friday I joined the owners club and couldn't be happier with my decision! Only wearing it for one day and received tons of compliments!
> (been having difficulty uploading pics so I hope this works.)
> 
> Monaco Calibre 6


.

That (Cal 6) was my first quality watch that I owned, hence moved it on, but as I always regret those that I have bought and sold, seeing yours bought back some memories, even those of my first posts on this Forum relating to it. Enjoy your watch and good luck!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

keithr said:


> Can i repair scratch to face on WV2115 ? Is it a sapphire glass or "acrylic" /
> thanks


sapphire, non repairable


----------



## Monaco2012

My first post and this is my Tag Heuer collection,F1 Chrono






,Monaco,Heuer carrera 1964 ReEdition.


----------



## enricodepaoli

This is a GREAT first post. Nice collection! Enjoy the forum.



Monaco2012 said:


> My first post and this is my Tag Heuer collection,F1 Chrono
> View attachment 799082
> ,Monaco,Heuer carrera 1964 ReEdition.


----------



## lamigra_400

|>|>|> Love the cufflink...


Frodo said:


> Hi!
> I'd like to join the club.
> So here's mine; a caliber 17 "Steve McQueen".


----------



## rob-s

I bought a TH Monaco Cal12 on monday..and must admit I really like the looks of it! Mine is on rubber strap ( I also bought a black leather strap with red stitches)


----------



## enricodepaoli




----------



## darkknightf1

rob-s said:


> I bought a TH Monaco Cal12 on monday..and must admit I really like the looks of it! Mine is on rubber strap ( I also bought a black leather strap with red stitches)
> 
> View attachment 805718


Hi bit confused by this pic as the 'Calibre 12' is wriiten in red but all the ones I have seen are in white? Can anyone shed some light please?

Thnaks
Michael


----------



## qadhi

Here are some new pictures of my Tag Heuer Monaco Calibre 12


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

darkknightf1 said:


> Hi bit confused by this pic as the 'Calibre 12' is wriiten in red but all the ones I have seen are in white? Can anyone shed some light please?
> 
> Thnaks
> Michael


This is the black Monaco "Racer" model". It has more red accents than the blue dial


----------



## StevieJ

Spotted this on my Doctor's wrist. Am I paying him too much money?


----------



## AussieAlex

StevieJ said:


> Spotted this on my Doctor's wrist. Am I paying him too much money?


I'd be seeking a second opinion on any diagnosis.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

:-s It's a fake this is coming from someone who owns the real one...



AussieAlex said:


> I'd be seeking a second opinion on any diagnosis.


----------



## StevieJ

Its a fake? Extremely disappointing


----------



## Monacocrazy

I am looking to buy a Monaco (probably a 2110-6177 model) and am wondering if anyone has advice on what to look for to ensure authenticity?


----------



## gibz4

Hi guys,

Just added to my current Tag collection by getting a CAW2111, replaced the leather strap with a the BA0780 bracelet. Enjoy!.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Took this one of "The Grey" today and I was mesmerized all over again as if it was when I first got it:










And this one of "The McQueen" from earlier this week:


----------



## bluefoam

A friend of mine saw a second hand Monaco in a jewellers today, and enquired on the price. He was told it was €3600, as the blue faced Monaco had shot up in value in the past 6 months, since it was discontinued...

Sounds very odd to me. Any truth in this or is the guy taking the piss?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

bluefoam said:


> A friend of mine saw a second hand Monaco in a jewellers today, and enquired on the price. He was told it was €3600, as the blue faced Monaco had shot up in value in the past 6 months, since it was discontinued...
> 
> Sounds very odd to me. Any truth in this or is the guy taking the piss?


Probably up in value because the price for new is nearly $7000usd


----------



## gtrfan

Hey everyone,

I have had these for a couple of months now. Sorry about the average pics.

Now just after a 70 vintage heur pvd pasadena!


----------



## Beckerman

bluefoam said:


> A friend of mine saw a second hand Monaco in a jewellers today, and enquired on the price. He was told it was €3600, as the blue faced Monaco had shot up in value in the past 6 months, since it was discontinued...
> 
> Sounds very odd to me. Any truth in this or is the guy taking the piss?


Sounds like a bit of sales patter to me. The blue Monaco has just been repriced yet again from £4250 to £4450 in the UK which has a positive affect on the value of the later Calibre 12 models, I don't look regularly but don't recall seeing on advertised for less than £3000 and I've just spotted one up for £3650 this morning. But, if it is a Calibre 17 they seem to be advertised for £2000-£2500 depending on age and condition, and are fairly stable at this level ahead of the CW2111 so I would be very careful if it is the older model.


----------



## mnejmantowicz

Just joined the Monaco Club.


----------



## shingles06

I have two McQueen Monacos and I want to know if it is possible to date production by the serial number.

AZ
[email protected]


----------



## enricodepaoli

well joined! congrats and thanks for the beautiful image 



mnejmantowicz said:


> Just joined the Monaco Club.
> 
> View attachment 834690


----------



## jonahk

Oops, been lurking here for a while and didn't notice the sticky threads till now. I'm not a huge fan of the strap on my Monaco so this thread is giving me some ideas.

Anyways, wife was in Italy last week and found a killer deal on this Monaco so she brought it home. I'm normally very discreet about watches at work, but our CFO ID'd it from a mile away yesterday. Guess he's been wanting one for a while too, so I hinted he should send his wife to Italy for a vacation and see what she brings back for him.


----------



## mikkolopez

Also found the stickies on my phone, belatedly joining the club after a 1 year search for this baby
















Enjoying it very much


----------



## Undercover911

What a dream set!!!! 
I'm not part of this club yet, but I'm working on it.



PJS said:


> Nice idea having a Monaco Club, here are some images of mine CAW211A.EB0026 40th Anniversary LE 1000 and CW211A.FC6228 Gulf vintage LE 4000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> PJS


----------



## munmanstk

Greetings from Brunei! Sorry for the poor pictures, but Im just naturally un-talented with the camera! My two Monaco calibre 17 siblings:


----------



## Undercover911

After dreaming and looking at the Monacos for the past 8 years or so, I finally pulled the plug last Thursday. This is #1 of many to come.


----------



## melsman

First day here. First post. Actually was looking for a Carrera re-edition when I picked this up!
Still have not got my Carrera,,,,,


----------



## enricodepaoli

melsman said:


> First day here. First post. Actually was looking for a Carrera re-edition when I picked this up!
> Still have not got my Carrera,,,,,


Although the Carrera is one of the nicest case designs ever, I don't think you can go wrong with a black Monaco... ;-) |>


----------



## Guest

Finally after all these years, with buying/selling several blue monacos and with the last straw of selling the 40th anniversary away by mistake, I have landed on a 1133B.
This time for good.

Nothing beats the vintage....

Gonna replace those awful subdial hands with the original, add lume plots and do a general servicing..should be as good as new.
Have also ordered a perforated strap from the 70s...

Hello Monaco Club!









[/URL]


----------



## cali_rider

Love the placement with the Cobra model


----------



## cali_rider

This pic is a few months old (August 2102), I was attending the RM Auction in Monterey California to watch a Ford GT40 cross the block...so here I am with the record setting ($11 Million) GT40 and my matching Gulf Edition Monaco...pardon the pic quality, we had to move fast as the car was on a podium, and we only had a cel phone with us..


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

cali_rider said:


> This pic is a few months old (August 2102), I was attending the RM Auction in Monterey California to watch a Ford GT40 cross the block...so here I am with the record setting ($11 Million) GT40 and my matching Gulf Edition Monaco...pardon the pic quality, we had to move fast as the car was on a podium, and we only had a cel phone with us..


 *Nice work cali rider!! * (but that should be a 917 not a GT 40)


----------



## Raza

I'm really looking forward to getting my Monaco back from service on Saturday.


----------



## Robrkid

Good day gentlemen.

Recently I had decided to go for my second Swiss watch. I currently have the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono in orange. Which I love very much. 
Well I was all set with a deposit down on the new Omega Planet Ocean when I got the Blu Ray of Le Mans for Christmas, which I hadn't watched before.  Then I found this thread and read it from start to finish one night which changed my mind completely. The next night I went to try the Monaco on.

I tried various limited editions on but couldn't decide which I liked best.

Le Automobile Club de Monaco















The New calibre 11 style















And this limited to 250 pieces. Apparently a (UK) Goldsmiths only limited edition. However this was in Beaverbrooks so who knows what that's about. 






















But as its my 1st Tag Heuer Monaco I knew that I if I got a limited edition I'd always wish that I'd gone for classic old blue. And so that's the one I went for. 








I am extremely happy that I found this thread, saw that movie and went for something different for my second Swiss watch. Thanks for all who posted before with their pictures. Tag owe you a commission.

Ps. I'll try to post better pictures of mine. These were all done with my phone.

Cheers

Rob
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkknightf1

Robrkid said:


> Good day gentlemen.
> 
> Recently I had decided to go for my second Swiss watch. I currently have the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono in orange. Which I love very much.
> Well I was all set with a deposit down on the new Omega Planet Ocean when I got the Blu Ray of Le Mans for Christmas, which I hadn't watched before. Then I found this thread and read it from start to finish one night which changed my mind completely. The next night I went to try the Monaco on.
> 
> I tried various limited editions on but couldn't decide which I liked best.
> 
> Le Automobile Club de Monaco
> View attachment 940132
> 
> View attachment 940135
> 
> 
> The New calibre 11 style
> View attachment 940136
> 
> View attachment 940137
> 
> 
> And this limited to 250 pieces. Apparently a (UK) Goldsmiths only limited edition. However this was in Beaverbrooks so who knows what that's about.
> View attachment 940146
> 
> View attachment 940148
> 
> View attachment 940152
> 
> 
> But as its my 1st Tag Heuer Monaco I knew that I if I got a limited edition I'd always wish that I'd gone for classic old blue. And so that's the one I went for.
> View attachment 940160
> 
> 
> I am extremely happy that I found this thread, saw that movie and went for something different for my second Swiss watch. Thanks for all who posted before with their pictures. Tag owe you a commission.
> 
> Ps. I'll try to post better pictures of mine. These were all done with my phone.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rob
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hi Rob

I have ben considering the blue Monaco Calibre 12 for about a year now! I know I will take the plunge at some point! How much did you get it for at Beaverbrooks? What do you think of it having owned it for a few days? I'm also interested in the F1 ceramic and Carrera 43mm white dial, but think Monaco will be my first!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Robrkid

darkknightf1 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I have ben considering the blue Monaco Calibre 12 for about a year now! I know I will take the plunge at some point! How much did you get it for at Beaverbrooks? What do you think of it having owned it for a few days? I'm also interested in the F1 ceramic and Carrera 43mm white dial, but think Monaco will be my first!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael

I didn't buy it at Beaverbrooks as they didn't have the blue one in, and I wanted to go to Goldsmiths as I got my last watch from them. It was the limited edition I tried that was in Beaverbrooks. Just paid listed price for it as going for interest free, but they will definitely discount if you're paying for it there and then. Still really love the watch as its so different to my Omega. I'm also a big F1 fan and was lucky enough to go to the Monaco Grand Prix last year, so this is another reason I went for this watch with its motor sport connections. It's great so far, and searching online it looks like you can get some really good alternative straps for it, so you can have a bit of a change. Also looking through earlier posts you can see different options looking really good.

Still really glad I bought this watch and that there is a great Monaco wearers community like this.

Rob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## enricodepaoli

Today


----------



## zeikphur

Hi guys, I don't know if its appropriate to post this here, but I need some advice on this situation from the experts.
I purchased a CAW2110 when it first launched and 1 month after the warranty expired, crap happens. I accidentally knocked it onto a metal fence and the edges actually sort of nicked my bezel.


Called up the Tag and enquired the cost for having it replaced and its a whooping 750USD to have it done as it comes together with the sapphire crystal. I asked if I can do without the crystal as its kinda redundant, but I was rejected. I know most would say to live with it but I am kinda "affected" in a way. Would like to ask if there are any other monaco models that shares the same bezel size or any third party seller whom I could purchased it from. Do kindly hope to hear from you guys. Cheers Darren


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hi Darren, I am sorry for your accident. Maybe some pictures can help others visualize the problem in order to give you some advices. Best


----------



## Lemper

enricodepaoli said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 960623


The watch looks really good man!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Lemper said:


> The watch looks really good man!


Many thanks, Lemper ! I must agree


----------



## DazNorthEast

Hi Guys

I got the classic blue Monaco (CW2113) about 10 years ago which I still love as much today as the the day I bought it.
View attachment 971449

I've just discovered there is a Monaco Cufflink range and I'd really like to get a set to compliment my watch however none of the current range appears to be a good match.
Does anyone know if Tag have done a good set to match this watch previously or is it a new range? If so potentially a more appropriate set could follow later in the year?

Thanks

Darren


----------



## AussieAlex

Here's my latest acquisition. 
It's a CW2113 that came with a BA0780 bracelet but I fitted an FC6300 strap from the CAW211D (How many part numbers can you fit into a short sentence?:-d).










I like the quick release spring bars


----------



## Robrkid

AussieAlex said:


> Here's my latest acquisition.
> It's a CW2113 that came with a BA0780 bracelet but I fitted an FC6300 strap from the CAW211D (How many part numbers can you fit into a short sentence?:-d).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the quick release spring bars


This looks great. I really wanted a strap like that one to so I can have a change. I take it that is an official Tag strap? I've seen an aftermarket one on eBay which is black. Not sure how that will look. But yours looks great and I'd also like to get the deployment with the Heure sign too.

I've heard these quick release spring bars mentioned but don't quite know what I'm looking for. Can you explain?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AussieAlex

Hi Robrkid,
Yes, this is a genuine strap from a newer Monaco model (google CAW211D.FC6300 to see it). TAG Heuer Australia sell the strap for around $200.

The quick release spring bar is a great idea. The leather strap has a small "L" shaped cutout from which the release lever protrudes. You simply slide the lever towards the watch with your thumb nail, then pull the lever back against the spring tension to release the strap.
It makes strap changes very easy.


----------



## Robrkid

Cheers AussieAlex

I'll have do the same cos I really like that strap. I tried that watch on also before deciding on the McQueen. Loved the strap and that Heuer clasp. Think ill pop to town and see about picking one up. 

And I get the spring bar now. Thanks for the description. I don't have it on my current Blue alligator strap but ill ask about them too when getting the strap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drunken monkey

AussieAlex said:


> Here's my latest acquisition.
> It's a CW2113 that came with a BA0780 bracelet but I fitted an FC6300 strap from the CAW211D (How many part numbers can you fit into a short sentence?:-d).


you forgot to mention the deployant clasp ref.


----------



## AussieAlex

drunken monkey said:


> you forgot to mention the deployant clasp ref.


Doh! FC5014 :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wow, it's looks amazing, I recently acquired one of these into my staple but needed some work so it's in Switzerland now I believe, I also had my Authorized Dealer order me the FC6300 strap, I'm glad I did because it looks great on it. Oh, and I didn't forget about the Buckle (FC5014), I already had a new one stored away from a long time ago 



AussieAlex said:


> Here's my latest acquisition.
> It's a CW2113 that came with a BA0780 bracelet but I fitted an FC6300 strap from the CAW211D (How many part numbers can you fit into a short sentence?:-d).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the quick release spring bars


----------



## mr_fantazmo

Time to join the club I think! I managed to snag a good deal on a new Calibre 12 CAW2110.FC6177. I've always admired this watch but always felt it was out of reach financially, luckily i've had a few good months at work so with the commission I treated myself. I think it's good to have a reminder of your hard work sat on your wrist!


View attachment 989933


On a separate note, there was mention a few posts back about the the Blue version possibly being discontinued, before I bought this I went to Watches of Switzerland to have a look at the Blue one as I was in two minds about which colour to get, the sales consultant told me that they hadn't had the blue one in for months and had constantly been showing "out of stock" on their ordering system which usually implies that the watch isn't available any more and therefore discontinued.

Not sure what's going on in the UK with regards to the blue version, very strange!


----------



## podunkeric

Hi all. Had a quick question...I have an opportunity to purchase a CW2111 at a VERY reasonable price, and wanted to know if it should be a deal breaker that the strap is not original (disclosed by the seller up front). Thoughts?


----------



## Robrkid

mr_fantazmo said:


> Not sure what's going on in the UK with regards to the blue version, very strange!


I can't imagine that this watch would stop after this many years. Maybe they're working on an update of it. It's a classic. Maybe we just bought them all?. Ha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robrkid

podunkeric said:


> Hi all. Had a quick question...I have an opportunity to purchase a CW2111 at a VERY reasonable price, and wanted to know if it should be a deal breaker that the strap is not original (disclosed by the seller up front). Thoughts?


You can buy a new strap no problem. Personally if it had a worn leather strap I'd buy a new one anyway. As long as the watch is sound the straps will come and go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## podunkeric

Robrkid said:


> You can buy a new strap no problem. Personally if it had a worn leather strap I'd buy a new one anyway. As long as the watch is sound the straps will come and go.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Cheers! Pulled the trigger...will post pics as soon as I get it through the post. Now...to try and contain my excitement between now and then...


----------



## podunkeric

podunkeric said:


> Cheers! Pulled the trigger...will post pics as soon as I get it through the post. Now...to try and contain my excitement between now and then...


Just got this bad boy today.....
View attachment 998250


----------



## enricodepaoli

Monaco studio afternoon 

View attachment 1002282


----------



## AaaVee

Re-joining Monaco club - bought same model for second time 

View attachment 1012285


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Sold my Calibre 12 two years ago, but I bought this Calibre 17 in a very sorry state, back in December... I got it back from Switzerland today. I'm re-invigorated...

View attachment 1020104


And the important wrist shot 

View attachment 1020105


View attachment 1020106


TAG Heuer did an amazing job on everything, I can't complain.


----------



## enricodepaoli

NICE watch !! I like it better than the Calibre 12. And NICE signature !! VERY NICE !!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Sold my Calibre 12 two years ago, but I bought this Calibre 17 in a very sorry state, back in December... I got it back from Switzerland today. I'm re-invigorated...
> 
> View attachment 1020104
> 
> 
> And the important wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 1020105
> 
> 
> View attachment 1020106
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer did an amazing job on everything, I can't complain.


----------



## AussieAlex

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Sold my Calibre 12 two years ago, but I bought this Calibre 17 in a very sorry state, back in December... I got it back from Switzerland today. I'm re-invigorated...
> 
> TAG Heuer did an amazing job on everything, I can't complain.


The "after" photos look great. How bad was it when you sent it away? Any "before" shots?
BTW, nice strap ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AussieAlex said:


> The "after" photos look great. How bad was it when you sent it away? Any "before" shots?
> BTW, nice strap ;-)


I forgot to take them prior to sending it but basically it had cracked crystal, scratches and dents on the case, i felt pretty bad for it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Where'd you find those?



AussieAlex said:


> In that case you *must* get a pair of these:


----------



## Robrkid

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Sold my Calibre 12 two years ago, but I bought this Calibre 17 in a very sorry state, back in December... I got it back from Switzerland today. I'm re-invigorated...
> 
> View attachment 1020104
> 
> 
> And the important wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 1020105
> 
> 
> View attachment 1020106
> 
> 
> TAG Heuer did an amazing job on everything, I can't complain.


This looks fantastic. And again I love this strap. Is it the same strap as AussieAlex posted? It looks more black than navy blue.

Great watch.

Rob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AussieAlex

Chief F1 Fan said:


> Where'd you find those?


If you search for "Nicolas Hunziker driving shoes" you should be able to find a pair.

Also, a company in Japan, called Negroni can custom make a pair of these for you:










or Converse can do these custom Chuck Taylor All-Stars through their "design your own" program:










or The Formula 1 Shop do these:









Adidas used to do these but I think they're discontinued:


----------



## AussieAlex

Robrkid said:


> Is it the same strap as AussieAlex posted? It looks more black than navy blue.


Yes, that's the same strap. It's dark navy blue, can look black under some lighting conditions.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Yes, it's the same strap FC6300.



Robrkid said:


> This looks fantastic. And again I love this strap. Is it the same strap as AussieAlex posted? It looks more black than navy blue.
> 
> Great watch.
> 
> Rob
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robrkid

Right that's it. I'm going to see if I can pick that strap up this weekend. It has to be done. 

Thanks chaps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Thanks!


----------



## Beckerman

I thought I would add a couple of photos of mine while this thread is on a bit of a strap theme. It's a grey Gulf CAW2113 Vintage LE which originally came on a flat grey crocodile strap which I think is ref FC6250. While I absolutely loved the watch itself I was not sure if I liked the strap so fairly quickly changed to the perforated rally style one from the 40th Anniversary Calibre 11 (FC6241). Not cheap by any means but I felt that it suited the watch much better and was more in keeping with the style of the originals.

However, when the Monaco ACM special edition appeared on the Calibre11 website I was absolutely certain that the strap would work perfectly with my grey Gulf. It took months to arrive from Switzerland and the price made me wince but I am pretty pleased with the results. I'm not sure how durable the textured matte finish is but I tend not to wear it at my desk where I seem to inflict most of the wear and tear to my watches.
















For reference the code is FC6311


----------



## Robrkid

Beckerman said:


> I thought I would add a couple of photos of mine while this thread is on a bit of a strap theme. It's a grey Gulf CAW2113 Vintage LE which originally came on a flat grey crocodile strap which I think is ref FC6250. While I absolutely loved the watch itself I was not sure if I liked the strap so fairly quickly changed to the perforated rally style one from the 40th Anniversary Calibre 11 (FC6241). Not cheap by any means but I felt that it suited the watch much better and was more in keeping with the style of the originals.
> 
> However, when the Monaco ACM special edition appeared on the Calibre11 website I was absolutely certain that the strap would work perfectly with my grey Gulf. It took months to arrive from Switzerland and the price made me wince but I am pretty pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 1034847
> 
> View attachment 1034851
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how durable the textured matte finish is but I tend not to wear it at my desk where I seem to inflict most of the wear to my watches.


I like this. I would prefer this if I had that watch. The matte finish just works better.

Good stuff.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AaaVee

Friday lunch with a friend


----------



## Robrkid

AussieAlex said:


> Here's my latest acquisition.
> It's a CW2113 that came with a BA0780 bracelet but I fitted an FC6300 strap from the CAW211D (How many part numbers can you fit into a short sentence?:-d).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the quick release spring bars


Ok well my order is in for this strap. Hopefully wont take too long. Also enquirer about the "Heuer" clasp too which I will also pick up in the not too distant future.
I asked my dealer about this spring bar which I presumed came with the strap but he was unsure what I meant. Is this something you bought seperately?

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AussieAlex

Robrkid said:


> I asked my dealer about this spring bar which I presumed came with the strap but he was unsure what I meant. Is this something you bought seperately?


Strangely enough, my strap came sealed in a TAG Heuer packet with both types of spring bar. I don't know why you'd need both types?


----------



## Robrkid

AussieAlex said:


> Strangely enough, my strap came sealed in a TAG Heuer packet with both types of spring bar. I don't know why you'd need both types?


Well I'll just hope for the same then.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AaaVee

Matched new shoes to McQueen b-)


----------



## enricodepaoli

Monaco & Mercedes


----------



## AaaVee

Today's snapshot ;-)


----------



## snugroho

Hi Guys,

I'm really new to watch collection and also to this forum, just joined actually. I'm from jakarta, indonesia. I wonder if ww2110.ft6005 is considered as the Monaco Club.
I want to buy one.

Any comment on my wish list?

Cheers.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Hello,

I see this is your first post. If you ask this to a vintage Heuer collector, he will probably say this is not a "real vintage Monaco". And it isn't. But it is indeed a real Monaco, with very cool looks, and a beautiful Calibre 6 movement that allows a very clean and interesting dial. I really like it. If you do too, go for it, be happy and welcome to the forum. And don't forget to post some cool pictures 



snugroho said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm really new to watch collection and also to this forum, just joined actually. I'm from jakarta, indonesia. I wonder if ww2110.ft6005 is considered as the Monaco Club.
> I want to buy one.
> 
> Any comment on my wish list?
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## snugroho

enricodepaoli said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see this is your first post. If you ask this to a vintage Heuer collector, he will probably say this is not a "real vintage Monaco". And it isn't. But it is indeed a real Monaco, with very cool looks, and a beautiful Calibre 6 movement that allows a very clean and interesting dial. I really like it. If you do too, go for it, be happy and welcome to the forum. And don't forget to post some cool pictures


Aah, glad to know that this calibre 6 is a monaco family as well.

I will get it on monday, and will post the picture of course.. 

Thanks


----------



## ohenry2

This has probably already been mentioned at sometime but I was watching Breaking Bad the other day and Jesse gave Walter one of these "Monacos" for his birthday.. I was trying to work out what it was as it was the first time I'd ever seen one..Know your all fans here but I thought a solid gold Rolex woulda been more appropriate after all they are drug dealers!!


----------



## snugroho

Finally, I've got my monaco..


----------



## enricodepaoli

snugroho said:


> Finally, I've got my monaco..
> View attachment 1065871


This Calibre 6 Monaco is a real charm.


----------



## OzO

4000+ posts later, I'm finally in the club!


----------



## Robrkid

A couple of photos of my Monaco. Been trying to take some good shots but don't really know what I'm doing. It should hopefully get the new racing strap tomorrow. Then I'll have to take some more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robrkid

A couple more. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Beckerman

Robrkid said:


> A couple of photos of my Monaco. Been trying to take some good shots but don't really know what I'm doing. It should hopefully get the new racing strap tomorrow. Then I'll have to take some more.


Great stuff, love that first photo. Can't wait to see it on the new strap.


----------



## AaaVee

Two quick snapshots from Today in Ferrari 458


----------



## imagwai

You shouldn't leave valuables on display in your car like that  Great shot of the light reflecting off the blue dial, though - very nice.


----------



## gossler

Could I join in?? Just got mine yesterday...
.








It seems many of you have BMWs so I want to spice things up Subaru Legacy GT...


----------



## imagwai

Nice Scooby  Outback 3.0Rn here. The watch isn't bad either.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Pretty nice pictures recently, huh ??


----------



## gossler

I have now resolved my question.... after further investigation I can now confirm that my Monaco has a Sellita SW 300... 59 Jewels..... I guess time will tell how it holds up to the ETA.


----------



## Bluemax189

meddc said:


> Nice Scooby  Outback 3.0Rn here. The watch isn't bad either.


11 wrx here!


----------



## OzO

gossler said:


> I have now resolved my question.... after further investigation I can now confirm that my Monaco has a Sellita SW 300... 59 Jewels..... I guess time will tell how it holds up to the ETA.
> View attachment 1115858
> 
> View attachment 1117030


Really, that is interesting! I wonder when they started using Sellita movements


----------



## CUAviator

Would someone be willing to post a pic of the Cal2110 LS Calibre 12 caseback? I've never seen it in sapphire crystal, however, the Tag website stares that it has one. Thanks!


----------



## taggot

Mine older Monaco CAW2111 Cal 12 and newest CAL5110 24 Cal 36










Question for the CAW2111/Calibre 12 owners, what sort of accuracy do you see on your watch? Mine is off consistently by -13-16 seconds per day.

The AD I bought it from said that's normal for a non-cosc watch, and not a problem. The newer 24 Monaco with the Cal 36 movement is within one second per day, so while I love the blue Monaco the fact it's so inaccurate is kinda a let down for such an expensive watch.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

taggot said:


> Mine older Monaco CAW2111 Cal 12 and newest CAL5110 24 Cal 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question for the CAW2111/Calibre 12 owners, what sort of accuracy do you see on your watch? Mine is off consistently by -13-16 seconds per day.
> 
> The AD I bought it from said that's normal for a non-cosc watch, and not a problem. The newer 24 Monaco with the Cal 36 movement is within one second per day, so while I love the blue Monaco the fact it's so inaccurate is kinda a let down for such an expensive watch.


my first generation McQueen get +-5 seconds a day... so i don't know yours is way off...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taggot

Cowboy Bebop said:


> my first generation McQueen get +-5 seconds a day... so i don't know yours is way off...


Damn. It's like the time base is off, as it's consistently -13 to -16 seconds per day.
The AD said they will not service it as it's not a warranty issue. 
Are their any third party repair experts that I should look into?

I'm kinda bummed paying that much for a watch and having it off by -2 min a week


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

taggot said:


> Damn. It's like the time base is off, as it's consistently -13 to -16 seconds per day.
> The AD said they will not service it as it's not a warranty issue.
> Are their any third party repair experts that I should look into?
> 
> I'm kinda bummed paying that much for a watch and having it off by -2 min a week


take it to a watch specialist/makerand ask them to regulate it, it's a simple adjustment for them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AussieAlex

Here's my latest Monaco. Does this count towards the Monaco club?


----------



## OzO

I thought that was a bathroom scale for a second :-d


----------



## CUAviator

CUAviator said:


> Would someone be willing to post a pic of the Cal2110 LS Calibre 12 caseback? I've never seen it in sapphire crystal, however, the Tag website stares that it has one. Thanks!


FYI - the LS Calibre 12 only comes in a stainless steel case back (NOT sapphire crystal).


----------



## gossler

I just swaped oem strap for this brown strap. Please give your opinion. I have never seen a picture of a brown strap on a blue monaco...


----------



## enricodepaoli

great posts these last few ones kkkk and beautiful blue on brown monaco !!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

gossler said:


> I have now resolved my question.... after further investigation I can now confirm that my Monaco has a Sellita SW 300... 59 Jewels..... I guess time will tell how it holds up to the ETA.


whats the proof its a sellita?


----------



## gossler

You can see in the picture the sellita logo stamped in the movement, on the left side... Its easier to id it if you see it in there webpage before, so you know what to look for. It also has the movement number SW300

Maybe this picture is a better example...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Cool! Great pic. Thanks!


----------



## gossler

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Cool! Great pic. Thanks!


Thanks wisconsin proud!, if only you could have seen me, Iphone on one hand, swiss army knife and monaco on the other, trying to make everything focus correctly... and be able to shine light in that tiny hidden place...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

gossler said:


> Thanks wisconsin proud!, if only you could have seen me, Iphone on one hand, swiss army knife and monaco on the other, trying to make everything focus correctly... and be able to shine light in that tiny hidden place...


is that 300 or 800? can't make it out but that's interesting to see a Sellita in the Monaco.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gossler

its definitely SW300... but I see how it really looks like 800. perhaps this picture is better.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

gossler said:


> its definitely SW300... but I see how it really looks like 800. perhaps this picture is better.
> View attachment 1128760


nice yea that.s much clearer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkknightf1

Cowboy Bebop said:


> nice yea that.s much clearer.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Which movement should it use?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

darkknightf1 said:


> Which movement should it use?


i forget, the ETA model equivalent of this, perhsps someone else can shed some light on this...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OzO

I'm thinking 2894-2... One of the piggyback chrono setups


----------



## enzo panuccio

gossler said:


> I just swaped oem strap for this brown strap. Please give your opinion. I have never seen a picture of a brown strap on a blue monaco...
> View attachment 1127677


looks great!
it would probably go even better with a slightly lighter tan strap.
I think blue Monaco's are just waiting for a nice tan strap.


----------



## erreeffe

Knock, knock, may I come in?? ;-)









Have a good week end :-d
Ciao, R


----------



## Mspeedster

Finished a hobby just in time for the 2013 Le Mans race.

My mini McQueen, hand painted myself, complete with a mini Heuer Monaco in 1/18th scale!

:-d


----------



## Nezmo

Mine... My only leather strap. Too hot in TX for anything but a bracelet usually.


----------



## Chrissej

And in the outfit


----------



## Beckerman

Chrissej said:


> And in the outfit


Mine says hello. Hastily taken snap at Goodwood Festival of Speed last week. Predictably the car that actually won Le Mans was parked next to it but it was the Gulf car that had all the attention.


----------



## thm655321

So I (through an AD) just had my 1999 Monaco CS2111 serviced by Tag here in Canada. When I got it back I immediately noticed when running the chronometer that it would subtly, for lack of a better description, slow down/catch up as it moved around in certain areas. In other words, it was not smooth and consistent in its movement like a second hand on a regular automatic would be. I confess I did not run the chronometer often, but I do not recall it behaving this way previously (and I'm pretty anal so I'm sure I would have noticed). The AD agreed with my assessment, as did non-watch people that I showed it to.

So we sent it back, only to have Tag Canada say that this is how the chronometer works on this watch and they just returned it untouched.

So I have to ask you other owners of Monacos with the same movement, does yours behave this way or am I being fed a load of ....?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thm655321

Well I learned from the responses in the new thread I started that the behaviour I described is common so that's fine.

Here's a couple of pics of my CS2111. Someone earlier asked to see a Monaco on a Nato strap, so here is mine in the Gulf Porsche 917 colours:


----------



## scottkil

Picked up a Monaco last week, it is the silver limited edition. Very pleased with it so far.


Heuer Monaco Vintage CAW211C-0 by Scott Kilbourne, on Flickr


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^ Very nice!


----------



## SPE777

Add a new celebrity to the Monaco Owners Club: Ex-MLB pitcher Chan Ho Park.










Picture from Tommy Lasorda's twitter feed.


----------



## bluefoam

After nearly two years of constant wear, my Monaco Calibre 12 needs a new strap... Should I go for an original Tag strap or another?

I also want to switch from a croc strap to a perforated stap like this... Any thoughts?



















Any idea of the cost of an original strap?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

if you get an FC6241 which is perforated it will run you 180

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StevH

I have a question about the WW2110 Monaco. I really like this watch but Tag have it listed on the site as a women's watch. If I google it most posts list this model as a men's watch with a few listing as women's. Anyone know whether this is a men or women's watch? Or is it considered unisex?


----------



## enricodepaoli

StevH said:


> I have a question about the WW2110 Monaco. I really like this watch but Tag have it listed on the site as a women's watch. If I google it most posts list this model as a men's watch with a few listing as women's. Anyone know whether this is a men or women's watch? Or is it considered unisex?


There has been a long debate on this exact issue. I really like the watch-only Monaco (non-chrono). I was almost buying the blue version until I found the very first Monaco re-issue (Heuer only), and bought it. But yes, the non-chrono is a very nice Monaco indeed. Here's a link for you to read :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/thoughts-tag-heuer-monaco-automatic-ww2110-ft6005-643090.html


----------



## StevH

enricodepaoli said:


> There has been a long debate on this exact issue. I really like the watch-only Monaco (non-chrono). I was almost buying the blue version until I found the very first Monaco re-issue (Heuer only), and bought it. But yes, the non-chrono is a very nice Monaco indeed. Here's a link for you to read :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/thoughts-tag-heuer-monaco-automatic-ww2110-ft6005-643090.html


Thanks enrico. I did get confirmation that it is a man's watch from Tag and the representative seemed surprised that it was on the web site as a women's watch.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

This question is for owners of the blue Monaco 40th Anniversary Mcqueen(LE 1000 pcs). Can you share with me how much you paid for yours? I had the chance to buy this pre-owned from a friend. Drop me a pm or something. 

Thanks a million..


----------



## enricodepaoli

StevH said:


> Thanks enrico. I did get confirmation that it is a man's watch from Tag and the representative seemed surprised that it was on the web site as a women's watch.


Probably someone not too involved doing their job, or with the company, or even not involved with watches at all, posted it that way. Not a rare issue these days !


----------



## darkknightf1

Hi guys. I have seen a blue Monaco on Ebay here in the UK. I wouldn't buy from Ebay but his description seems a bit strange. It says the blue Monaco is not available in Tag boutiques in the UK and the only stores to sell them are Goldsmiths aand Beaverbrooks. I don't live near a boutique but why wouldn't they sell them??


----------



## bluefoam

darkknightf1 said:


> Hi guys. I have seen a blue Monaco on Ebay here in the UK. I wouldn't buy from Ebay but his description seems a bit strange. It says the blue Monaco is not available in Tag boutiques in the UK and the only stores to sell them are Goldsmiths aand Beaverbrooks. I don't live near a boutique but why wouldn't they sell them??


You can get the blue one in Ireland very easily... Don't know why it would be limited supply in the UK


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

I get to join the club! My "new" Monaco is en route.












(not my arm) Woot!!


----------



## bluefoam

My Monaco on an original Tag rally strap. Have to say, it makes the watch feel like new. It changes the look just subtly, but for me it feels closer to the original.









BTW, I did think about getting an aftermarket strap, but I went into a local dealer and it was only €90...


----------



## Sinquil

New Rally strap for my Monaco



[/QUOTE]


----------



## enricodepaoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> if you get an FC6241 which is perforated it will run you 180
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Cowboy, you signature is really cool !


----------



## Chief F1 Fan




----------



## Boenna_69

Hi all!

Finally a member. 










I am considering changing the strap to something a bit more dressy. I like the look of the black python strap you can get on the non-chrono, but I am unsure of whether this might be a bit to feminine. The other option I am considering is aligator...

The OEM straps (python or aligator) are quite pricy. Any tip you might have for high-quality aftermarket strap options in exotic leathers will be appreaciated.

Thanks!


----------



## theesimonsez

My first Monaco, I have wanted this for years. Yay me!


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

Boenna_69 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Finally a member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering changing the strap to something a bit more dressy. I like the look of the black python strap you can get on the non-chrono, but I am unsure of whether this might be a bit to feminine. The other option I am considering is aligator...
> 
> The OEM straps (python or aligator) are quite pricy. Any tip you might have for high-quality aftermarket strap options in exotic leathers will be appreaciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Try this guy, very friendly. I didn't buy from him because he didn't have what I was looking for but he has some nice stuff. https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/h-e-u-e-r-best-straps-clasps-buckles-crystals-gaskets-fs-930238.html


----------



## darkknightf1

Hi guys I'm after some advice please. I have on order a blue Monaco Calibre 12 and the new F1 ceramic automatic. My first Tags! The F1 will be used for daily wera and Monaco special occasions but I also want to have thme on display as my Tag collection will hopefully grow! Is it worth getting a winder for the Monaco? I have read different opinions. One I just read says that if a watch is left unwound it can damage the spring and the lubricants are being moved around which can cause damage and mean extra servicing. 

However I'm wondering if a watch is kept constantly running that could also cause damage? 

What do people on here recommend? Anyone else on here collect and maybe not where there watches all the time? Would be good to here your advice

Thanks

Michael


----------



## OzO

I wouldn't bother with a winder... Setting the time just means more time to fiddle with it :-!


----------



## Undercover911

Chief F1 Fan said:


> I get to join the club! My "new" Monaco is en route.
> View attachment 1228620
> View attachment 1228621
> (not my arm) Woot!!


This is one of my dream Tag Monaco along with the white |blue and red stripes.


----------



## Chairman7w

I have no idea who you are, but your post here is awesome, and inspired me to join this forum just to tell you so.

Thanks for posting this, I love it.



2y2ks said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I must confess I never imagined myself a timepiece person. I'm the sort that washes my hands before meals but keeps them dirty enough to know where I came from. Timex would have done the job except there was that one watch&#8230;.isn't that always the way?
> 
> As a boy I can remember ABC's Wide World of Sports covering racing, the Monaco Grand Prix, with all the livery colors of the Martini and Rossi and those roaring Ferrari engines. I can remember the one 19 inch TV in the living room and sitting as close to the one speaker as I could get, catching the visceral attacking sounds as the frail framed cars climbed into daylight from the parking deck ramp into the bus stop before dropping the hammer around the harbor. It is funny sometimes how memories work; I couldn't tell you WHAT I saw on screen but I can tell you how it made me feel to SEE it.
> 
> Fast forward most of my life and now I train people to do that very thing. The 10 year old me would be VERY happy with my chosen vocation in professional racing. A nasty divorce pushed me to decide that this would be MY time and the Rolex money I'd set aside for her watch would now be for MY timepiece.
> 
> Enter Steve McQueen. The name is synonymous with timeless cool. Not in that fad-way but in the manner that only cool jazz and hot cars can stay in fashion without ever being forefront in culture. His watch, the only one that mattered, happened to be my favorite as well. Research, research, research. I didn't want the Calibre 17, I wanted the 12. Heck, I'd love the 11 but that was a "bit" pricey!
> 
> This past week I made MY time complete. CAW2111 6183 complete with the skeleton back and Calibre 12 movements and purchased from an AD in the DC area. I intend to wear it every day. On track, in and out of some amazing machines. So it gets scratched or worn, it was made to LIVE, not to idle.
> 
> As William Shedd once said "A ship is safe in harbor, but that is not what ships are for".
> 
> Long live the Monaco. 40 years after LeMans changed cinematography, I get to own a small part of history. Please add me to the owner's circle (or in this case, square).
> 
> 2Y2KS


----------



## KIGER

I bought this back in 2000. Scratched/ doug a trench in the plexi crystal 2 months later while getting in an actual race car, which was appropriate. 2 years later I sent her off for a new crystal & a fresh strap, I then had a spare buckle, so I had a custom made heavy duty leather Gunny Le mans strap made with the Heuer buckle fitted.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The "best" Monaco dial, imo. So clean looking !


----------



## Orsoni

CW2113 Reporting in


----------



## picklepossy

Orsoni said:


> CW2113 Reporting in


Over and out ?


----------



## Laynew

Hello everyone. I'm interested in a Monaco Gulf Limited Edition CAW2113. What should I expect to pay? Was this watch made with a white dial?
Layne


----------



## AussieAlex

Laynew said:


> Hello everyone. I'm interested in a Monaco Gulf Limited Edition CAW2113. What should I expect to pay? Was this watch made with a white dial?
> Layne


Welcome to the forum, laynew.
The white version is CW2118.FC6207


----------



## Laynew

Thanks. What's your take on TAG Heuer Monaco Vintage McQueen Chronograph CAW211D?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Laynew said:


> Thanks. What's your take on TAG Heuer Monaco Vintage McQueen Chronograph CAW211D?


CW=calibre 17 
CAW=calibre 12

CW models are plexiglas crystal and older models
CAW are current models with sapphire crystal but alot more expensive.

I would suggest the cal 12 or cal 11 models


----------



## Laynew

I pulled the trigger on the caw211d! Love it!


----------



## JAFF3R

Finally made a dream come true and am now a Monaco owner!
Thanks again to the folks at Honolulu Time Co. who managed to help me out, definitely recommend checking out their shop if you're travelling to Hawaii


----------



## nox




----------



## WillMK5

Do any WUS members have a recommendation for a reputable AD or grey market dealer for a Monaco? I know I can make some calls or send some emails, but I would like to use a dealer who is either a sponsor of WUS or whom members have had success with in the past. 

Cheers.


----------



## JAFF3R

WillMK5 said:


> Do any WUS members have a recommendation for a reputable AD or grey market dealer for a Monaco? I know I can make some calls or send some emails, but I would like to use a dealer who is either a sponsor of WUS or whom members have had success with in the past.
> 
> Cheers.


Bought mine through Honolulu Time Co. and highly recommend them. 
David not only managed to source me one, but gave me a great price too.


----------



## WillMK5

JAFF3R said:


> Bought mine through Honolulu Time Co. and highly recommend them.
> David not only managed to source me one, but gave me a great price too.


Thanks for the tip. Their website confused me, do they only sell used pieces or so they sell new ones too? Perhaps the mobile site on my phone doesn't show everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFF3R

WillMK5 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Their website confused me, do they only sell used pieces or so they sell new ones too? Perhaps the mobile site on my phone doesn't show everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not too sure about this, but I believe they specialise in second hand watches but do sell some new watches and are able to source New ones through AD's.
Your best bet would be to send them an email or give them a call I'm guessing


----------



## WillMK5

I know that Tag sells many watches through chain jewelry stores. I've never gone into the, but does anyone know if they are able to discount their watches?


----------



## gossler

I purchased mine through jomashop.com very smooth transaction, this was in july 2013. A few years ago I bought a Carrera Calibre 1 LE, again smooth transaction... Do call them first to double check that the watch you want is in stock.


----------



## Minimalist1972

WillMK5 said:


> I know that Tag sells many watches through chain jewelry stores. I've never gone into the, but does anyone know if they are able to discount their watches?


I think Tag dealers are more flexible than Rolex dealers. I got mine for 30% off sticker. My AD basically matched the best on-line price.


----------



## WillMK5

Minimalist1972 said:


> I think Tag dealers are more flexible than Rolex dealers. I got mine for 30% off sticker. My AD basically matched the best on-line price.


That's good to hear. Can you share what AD you used or PM me the details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagsp

Hi Cowboy

just joined as bought a caw2111 (second hand used) great example....alway wanted one...just seen your thread and more...so once i start wearing it i shall ask more about it....thought a very iconic watch to my collection...thanks for your thread and others as i was going to take it back (price etc 1st big watch purchase), but had it revalued...keeping it now...happy new year all 2014, londoner


----------



## xekret

I will soon join this club and honestly I can't wait.


----------



## WillMK5

I just put a deposit down today for my Monaco. I also ordered a perforated strap to add to the look. Can't wait!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny_B

I became a member after Christmas and I'm enjoying having it on my wrist.


----------



## lifesg00d

Hey guys! I am finally a Monaco owner. I have been a long time lurker of the forum and also a watch lover for as long as I remember. This is just another beautiful piece to add to my ever growing collection of watches.

I acquired a CS2111 re-edition today which requires some work. It is in very good condition and it came with an excellent price point.

It seems to keep time, winds up properly, the mechanism looks clean and healthy and the case has very few minimal scratches.

The only thing which I am concerned about is sourcing the chronograph pusher which is missing. Also, the bottom pusher does not seem to compress - I am not sure why? I will be taking it my watch shop when I have time next week, but wanted your opinions on how to get this repaired first.

It is such a gorgeous watch, with a wonderful heavy feel to it. I have been wanting this particular watch for several years. It is now a favorite shared with my 1969 Omega speedy pro.










The last pic shows the missing pusher - I put a bit of clay on it to prevent moisture from getting in. Any help will be appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee

Monaco meets his friends


----------



## darkknightf1

enricodepaoli said:


> View attachment 710194


Well my Tag collection has now begun! Just before Christmas I purchased the Monaco Calibre 12 and F1 automatic ceramic. I will post pics very soon

I have now been offered the CS2110 as pictured above for £2400 from a very good guy in London who has helped me. It comes with all packaging,, books and guarantee card. Is this a good price? The watch has a few light scratches

Thanks guys


----------



## mr_fantazmo

I was thinking the other day that I just don't wear my Monaco enough. It even got to the point where I considered trading it in against a Panerai.

I think the croc strap on the Monaco is great however it's just too formal to wear with jeans and a t shirt which is my usual daily attire.

It was after researching Panerai's and reading about the Paneristi's obsession with strap changing that I thought to myself, "why not just change the strap on the Monaco to something less formal?"

So that's what I've done. See below my Monaco with its new leather racing style strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

AaaVee said:


> Monaco meets his friends
> 
> View attachment 1368393


Nice chrono collection
E52


----------



## WillMK5

Just joined, very excited. Quick and dirty pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richerson

WillMK5 said:


> Just joined, very excited. Quick and dirty pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning its a classic


----------



## C53GMan

Here is my Monaco!!!!! Had it for around 10+ years

Gutted that my strap...... well you can see!

Was a good job I had an elasticated cuffed jacket on as when it came away from the watch I felt it go and was lucky enough to sort of catch it, so I saved it from hitting the floor.

Anyone know where in UK I can get a replacement? I googled but all I get is ebay links!!

Thanks


----------



## WillMK5

Try WatchStrapWorld. They are a UK based company so that should be easy for you. I ordered a strap two weeks ago. They told me it would take 5 weeks from the UK to the US but it took about 8 days.

*Monaco : TAG Heuer- Watch Strap World, Quality Watch Straps*


----------



## WillMK5

So I just put my new Monaco on a perforated Watch Strap World leather strap. I like the color combo but the only thing that is bothering me is a tiny a tiny half mm gap between the lugs and the strap. Would it bother you guys?










It's a little worse on the other side:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzO

Looks good mate! That tiny gap wouldn't bother me :-!


----------



## drunken monkey

WillMK5 said:


> So I just put my new Monaco on a perforated Watch Strap World leather strap. I like the color combo but the only thing that is bothering me is a tiny a tiny half mm gap between the lugs and the strap. Would it bother you guys?


Hey, so the watch-deal came through then.

About the gap, I've only ever bought the 20mm straps from them and they have always tended to be on the fat side of snug so I should say your finding it a little loose a little surprising.
Have you asked them about it?

If it bothers you, try warming up the end using a hairdryer or on a radiator panel and give it a little squish to flatten it out a bit. Sometimes, they're a bit bit stiff to begin with and when you first push the end in to fit the spring bar, it maintains the initial deformation.

That red stitch does look good.


----------



## WillMK5

drunken monkey said:


> Hey, so the watch-deal came through then.
> 
> About the gap, I've only ever bought the 20mm straps from them and they have always tended to be on the fat side of snug so I should say your finding it a little loose a little surprising.
> Have you asked them about it?
> 
> If it bothers you, try warming up the end using a hairdryer or on a radiator panel and give it a little squish to flatten it out a bit. Sometimes, they're a bit bit stiff to begin with and when you first push the end in to fit the spring bar, it maintains the initial deformation.
> 
> That red stitch does look good.


Yes, it did work out! I'm thrilled to finally have my Monaco.

I have been exchanging emails with them and they asked if I had a digital vernier to measure the lugs of my Monaco as the majority of the straps they have range between 21.9 and 22.1. I thought it was strange that they were suggesting my watch lugs were a little large. I like the look of the red but am debating swapping it for plain black perforated black. I think it's more classic for the Monaco.

Not sure yet what I'm going to do. I currently have it on the gator strap, I might try your suggestion if I do decide to keep the red stitched perforated strap. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## drunken monkey

WillMK5 said:


> Yes, it did work out! I'm thrilled to finally have my Monaco.
> 
> I have been exchanging emails with them and they asked if I had a digital vernier to measure the lugs of my Monaco as the majority of the straps they have range between 21.9 and 22.1. I thought it was strange that they were suggesting my watch lugs were a little large. I like the look of the red but am debating swapping it for plain black perforated black. I think it's more classic for the Monaco.
> 
> Not sure yet what I'm going to do. I currently have it on the gator strap, I might try your suggestion if I do decide to keep the red stitched perforated strap. Thank you for the advice.


Apologies if I wasn't a little clearer.
It is possible that you squished it a little too much when attaching/removing it from the watch. Because the ends can be quite stiff, if you do, it will remain slightly squished. After you soften it up a little, it will be more likely to spring back into the original shape/width. You'll notice a similar thing happens with the original leather too, well, at least I did on mine.

Are you fitting the straps from the rear side of the lugs?


----------



## WillMK5

drunken monkey said:


> Apologies if I wasn't a little clearer.
> It is possible that you squished it a little too much when attaching/removing it from the watch. Because the ends can be quite stiff, if you do, it will remain slightly squished. After you soften it up a little, it will be more likely to spring back into the original shape/width. You'll notice a similar thing happens with the original leather too, well, at least I did on mine.
> 
> Are you fitting the straps from the rear side of the lugs?


I'm fitting the strap from the rear side to avoid possible scratches that would be visible from the front.


----------



## darkknightf1

darkknightf1 said:


> Well my Tag collection has now begun! Just before Christmas I purchased the Monaco Calibre 12 and F1 automatic ceramic. I will post pics very soon
> 
> I have now been offered the CS2110 as pictured above for £2400 from a very good guy in London who has helped me. It comes with all packaging,, books and guarantee card. Is this a good price? The watch has a few light scratches
> 
> Thanks guys


Can anyone help with the above please?

Also with the Calibre 12 Monaco how do I make sure I don't overwind it? Sorry I'm new!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

darkknightf1 said:


> Can anyone help with the above please?
> 
> Also with the Calibre 12 Monaco how do I make sure I don't overwind it? Sorry I'm new!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael


Cant overwind it.


----------



## AcesN8ightz

Got my first Monaco yesterday - it is truly a unique beauty in real life! Such a classy looking watch...became one of my instant favourites.










"Victory loves preparation."


----------



## WillMK5

AcesN8ightz said:


> Got my first Monaco yesterday - it is truly a unique beauty in real life! Such a classy looking watch...became one of my instant favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Victory loves preparation."


Congratulations! I got the same model last month and I love it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## hun23

I've had mine for a few years now. Might as well post a pic on here.


----------



## enricodepaoli

The Monaco was a watch I bought because it would just "fit my collection". But after owning it, I came to understand its power. What a magnificent timepiece.


----------



## OzO

enricodepaoli said:


> The Monaco was a watch I bought because it would just "fit my collection". But after owning it, I came to understand its power. What a magnificent timepiece.


Most definitely!! I'm looking forward to getting mine back from service soon


----------



## Gregarooni

As the sun goes down on the weekend, thought I'd quickly snap this shot of my Monaco 24 Calibre 36 special Gulf edition on top of the carbon fibre case that came with my Ferrari T350 headphones.

Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk

TAG Heuer Monaco Twenty Four Calibre 36 Gulf special edition
TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 6 Diamond & MOP Dial
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS Limited Edition 1/250
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS GMT Grande Date
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## Skitalets

Just got my Monaco, which I've been wanting for a long time!










Will probably swap to a strap but I like the bracelet far more than I expected. I also went back and forth about blue vs black for a long time.

The blue is obviously more iconic but I'm glad I picked black. With a black strap I'll look like an absurdly tall John Watson. ;-)


----------



## Raza

Glad to see this thread is still going strong. I admit I haven't been dropping by nearly enough. But I've been doing my job and mentioning the Monaco as much as I can, and posting that one photo of it on my shifter as much as I can.


----------



## WillMK5

It seems like the Monaco will be revised next year at Basel. I hope they don't change it too much from the current version.


----------



## xekret

I finally joined this club!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregarooni

I note with the exception of the revised V4, there are no Monaco's in the 2014 model line up! Beginning of the end for this model ?!?!


Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk

TAG Heuer Monaco Twenty Four Calibre 36 Gulf special edition
TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 6 Diamond & MOP Dial
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS Limited Edition 1/250
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS GMT Grande Date
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## nox

No, I think the model range will be revised next year. Maybe we will see a CH80 Monaco.


----------



## leaurend

One of my loves...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillMK5

leaurend said:


> One of my loves...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love this model.


----------



## WillMK5

nox said:


> No, I think the model range will be revised next year. Maybe we will see a CH80 Monaco.


Yeah. That's what Stephane Linder said in a recent interview at Basel. I wonder how they would put a 3 dial chronograph in a 2 dial style watch.


----------



## dotti

my 2nd Monaco, love this CW2113.

Anybody know how to DIY making the scratches on the plexy glass disappear? and not come again? screen protector maybe? Thanks.


----------



## enricodepaoli

dotti said:


> my 2nd Monaco, love this CW2113.
> 
> Anybody know how to DIY making the scratches on the plexy glass disappear? and not come again? screen protector maybe? Thanks.


to make'em go away, POLYWATCH. See links below:






https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/where-best-place-buy-polywatch-317561.html

To make them not come back&#8230; I am not aware of any protector&#8230; if there's any, I am sure it may take away the beauty of the light going through the plexiglass. The best way is to be really careful with it. Careful habits ! My plexi watches are all very clean, just from wearing them with care&#8230; of course accidents may happen, but that is another story&#8230; let's hope not


----------



## Gregarooni

A great bit of advice. This is what these forums are all about ! Good work enricodepaoli !

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

I guess I am still in debt ! I have been endlessly helped searching for all kinds of answers on the web. And yes, this is a great forum, and it is a pleasure to support it! Thanks for posting, Gregarooni. Enjoy watchuseek !



Gregarooni said:


> A great bit of advice. This is what these forums are all about ! Good work enricodepaoli !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregarooni

My Monaco calibre 6 with diamond dial and blue lizard leather strap

sent using my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

TAG Heuer Monaco Twenty Four Calibre 36 Gulf special edition
TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 6 Diamond & MOP Dial
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS Limited Edition 1/250
TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS GMT Grande Date
TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16
Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^

Very classy!!


----------



## DWMC

Joined the club today. Went in to my AD browsing for another watch, tried this on instead, and just had to have it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcp

Been a proud member of the Monaco Club for about a month now. It's hard to stop staring at this guy. I love the choice of typography on the dial and the date numerals.


----------



## xekret

DWMC said:


> Joined the club today. Went in to my AD browsing for another watch, tried this on instead, and just had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its funny how it catches you like that. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDunc

All of your pictures are making me want to go buy a Monaco! Great looking watches everyone!


Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Chrono


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I think the Cal 12 blue Monacos are some of the best (outside of the limited edition). The blue is perfect and sporty with jut a touch of red.

had one but sold it.......difficult for me to justify purchasing again based on the rising retail price.


----------



## DWMC

xekret said:


> Its funny how it catches you like that. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was interested in the JLC deep sea chrono, but the AD was out of stock. The Monaco was always something intriguing, but I had reservations about whether I could carry it off. One second on the wrist and ... All doubts banished. I just love the unique and funky design. I've ordered the black perforated strap for it. And in true self-deluded WIS logic, I figure I also saved some $.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xekret

DWMC said:


> I was interested in the JLC deep sea chrono, but the AD was out of stock. The Monaco was always something intriguing, but I had reservations about whether I could carry it off. One second on the wrist and ... All doubts banished. I just love the unique and funky design. I've ordered the black perforated strap for it. And in true self-deluded WIS logic, I figure I also saved some $.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where and how much are you getting the strap for if you don't mind me asking? I am planning on doing the same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWMC

xekret said:


> Where and how much are you getting the strap for if you don't mind me asking? I am planning on doing the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered it through my AD. PM me about the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bombcircle

Hello all. After many years of craving a Monaco I've finally taken the plunge and bought one, helped by a sale in my local store and £2k off the RRP. It's in a box labelled Vintage limited edition and I've seen it on various websites called the McQueen limited edition, but I can't find any info about how limited. Can anyone help me? It's a blue-faced Calibre 11 with the white vertical stripes on the face. I'm having trouble uploading a picture but maybe this is enough to go on.


----------



## benaja

what do you call this one ?


----------



## AussieAlex

I call it awesome!

Others may call it a poor mans Monaco.

Tell us about that beauty benaja.


----------



## benaja

Its a EUSI (Eugen Siegele, Pforzheim Germany) Ref. 73633 ( marked between the lugs) with the Valjoux 7736 from 1972 the case Number 165497 (marked between the other lugs). I found it in a museum for watches here in Germany in Bad Grund some weeks ago (the owner sell it to me). It shows only a little wear, everything is sharp and like new old stock. She runns well, hold accurate time.


----------



## AussieAlex

Very nice.

As you may be aware, there was also an Edox version:










A Diarex version:










And a Bucherer version:


















All of these are manual wind. I don't know whether there are any "poor man" automatics out there.


----------



## Monaco2011

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum but not new to TAG. However, I just purchased a 2011 Monaco CW-2111-0. Black face, alligator Strap..Calibre 6...

Good first Monaco? Anything I should now?

I will figure out how to start a new Thread....


----------



## Monaco2011

Other then how to spell "know"...LOL


----------



## merkyworks

So I really love this Monaco as well but it drives me crazy how the crown is not on the same side as the start/stop/reset buttons. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## bluefoam

No... It's a vintage style and has been done on purpose. The regular edition of the watch has all adjustments on one side... I prefer the vintage style.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Many people will pay more than twice to have the crown on the opposite side like that. Reason why, is that the original Monaco was that way because it had the watch module and the chronograph module attached to each other rotated at 180 degrees. It was how they could do it then. There are many slimmer movements now and the chronos can have pushers and crown on the same side. But some commemorative editions of the Monaco will come with the crown on the left side.



merkyworks said:


> So I really love this Monaco as well but it drives me crazy how the crown is not on the same side as the start/stop/reset buttons. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## AussieAlex

One in, one out.

Just sold this one. Hopefully the new owner will post up some photos of it next to his other Gulf edition watch.









Just bought this one. It's far from perfect but will make a nice watch I can wear daily (if I choose to).


----------



## kazuya47

After several years of waiting, I'm finally a proud owner of a Tag Heuer Monaco and has joined the Monaco Club!








when small brother separated from birth, meets big brother 








Thanks to AussieAlex for selling the watch and completing my gulf series.


----------



## AussieAlex

They look great together. I like the strap on the F1.


----------



## podunkeric

New shoes for mine! Always wanted the rally strap...














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry_fox

Hi there,

I am brand new here.
Please find below pics of my Monaco Heritage with grey dial/black sub dials.

Thanks a lot
Terry


----------



## WillMK5

Terry_fox said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am brand new here.
> Please find below pics of my Monaco Heritage with grey dial/black sub dials.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Terry


I love the grey/black/red iteration. I hope if/when the Monaco is redone next year at Basel, this color combination is used.


----------



## Terry_fox

You are expecting a new Monaco next year ? Using an in-house movement ?


----------



## Terry_fox

another one


----------



## WillMK5

Terry_fox said:


> You are expecting a new Monaco next year ? Using an in-house movement ?


Based on what TAG Heuer CEO Stephane Linder has said (Baselworld 2014: Interview with Stephane Linder CEO of TAG Heuer) and from talking to some brand reps at Time Crafters, I expect new Monaco models next year with the CH80 movement. I think the current lineup will remain the same, but some new iterations might be introduced with a new movement. Obviously nothing is set in stone, but this has been hinted at.


----------



## xcape

Just joined,

Great Monaco's

here is mine basic


----------



## Vintage Racer

podunkeric said:


> New shoes for mine! Always wanted the rally strap...
> View attachment 1499817


Very nice. Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## byhsu

merkyworks said:


> View attachment 1491615
> 
> So I really love this Monaco as well but it drives me crazy how the crown is not on the same side as the start/stop/reset buttons. Does anyone else feel this way?


Really? That is my favorite style of Monaco, with the crown on the left and pushers on the right.


----------



## WillMK5

WillMK5 said:


> Based on what TAG Heuer CEO Stephane Linder has said (Baselworld 2014: Interview with Stephane Linder CEO of TAG Heuer) and from talking to some brand reps at Time Crafters, I expect new Monaco models next year with the CH80 movement. I think the current lineup will remain the same, but some new iterations might be introduced with a new movement. Obviously nothing is set in stone, but this has been hinted at.


I guess I should backtrack on these comments since they are delaying the CH80 movement. Damn...


----------



## AaaVee

As summer almost here, switching to rubber strap!


----------



## Gary Wilson

Hi I was in Dubai for two weeks and had been looking at watches...........like you do... and nothing had especially tempted me.

Anyway in the Duty Free coming home in Dubai airport I noticed a basic Monaco. 

I have been looking at Monaco's for a while and liked this one, Black Face, polished bezel and black leather strap.............. the price was very good and the wife liked it................... always a bonus.... lol

So I indulged , wearing it today, love it


----------



## jnmoyne

Just joined the Monaco owner's club a few days ago so figured I'd say hi and shared some information I was able to gather about my watch that may be of interest to some (and a question)

This is my first Monaco, first Heuer (or TAG-Heuer if you want to be precise), and my first watch that cost me more than $100, always interested specifically in the Monaco because of the look which I really love and of course a bit because of the history (being a massive 'gear head' and all ). But I did lurk about these (and many other) forums for a while first and did a lot of research to find out exactly which model of Monaco I wanted, then did some more lurking and researching to find one at a good price (and to have enough $ saved up to be able to buy it as soon as I saw one at what I would deem a reasonable price). The problem is that all this research kind of turned me into a kind of watch nerd myself .

I have a CAW211B, no picture because the couple I tried to take with my phone didn't really come out that good, and anyways there's plenty of other (good) pictures of CAW211Bs all over the internet, and mine looks exactly like all the other ones.

I was however curious about the details of exactly what kind of movement was inside the watch. As you may know TAG-Heuer advertises this particular Vintage Limited Edition Monaco as having a 'Caliber 11' (even says so on the rotor), but since it's a re-edition of the watch it's not an actual 'real caliber 11' inside it (which is fine with me, I'd rather have slightly updated technology with possibly better accuracy and 42h power reserve) but a new movement.

More specifically mine is an ETA 2892-A2 (as opposed to a Sellita SW-300 that I know is inside some CAW models), with obviously the Dubois Depraz chrono module.

Then I tried to figure out what grade the 2892 was, and as far as I can tell it's a 'top' grade because of two things you can see through the back crystal (beside the ETA 2892-A2 stamping):

- balance wheel is bronze colored with flared (as opposed to straight) spokes
- the spring of the shock system on the balance wheel looks like the 'lyra' shaped spring on an incabloc system

Those two things from what I read would only be on a 'top' grade 2892 movement.

Now I do have one question for you the readers: what year was the CAW211B (Vintage Limited Edition 'one of 1860' with the grey dial) produced in? Mine is (assumedly) 'brand new in box' (well, _was_ until earlier this week that is ) so I know it was sleeping in a vault somewhere for some years but I can't seem to find out exactly when this particular edition was made. Does anyone know?


----------



## marcusjchid

I have been watch mad for about 3 years now, and in the lead up to my 50th birthday have gone even madder and bought 3 pressies to self for my birthday, no one else will buy them for me !

- my first Monaco, was originally going to go classic but in the end went for the Steve McQueen stripes calibre 11 CAW211D - I understand this is a limited edition - does anyone know how many were produced ?

- Zenith El Primero Stratos Striking 10th (Felix Baumgartner)

- Graham Swordfish soft yellow

The Monaco is on route from the US so will post a wrist picture once I receive it.


----------



## JPfeuffer

I been in love with that blue Monaco ever since I first seen it on Breaking Bad!


----------



## Lyons

Hi folks, first post on the forum.

I sold my Calibre 6 a few weeks ago as I fancied a Grand Carrera RS, but I'm now having monaco withdrawl symptoms so am on the look out for a Calibre 11, 12 or 17.

Here's a couple of photos of my 6, hopefully I'll be able to post some of its replacement fairly soon.





With regards to straps, can anyone tell me if Tag ever did a brown leather one? The only one I can find any mention of for a Monaco online is an FC6172 but only on an eBay auction and nowhere else. Is it genuine? It seems strange that there's no other info.

Also, when I enquired about a replacement crocodile strap for my 6 my local dealer told me it would be £300+, yet in this thread I've seen folk mentioned $200 for a genuine strap from a dealer. Is the crocodile one dearer than others, or was that a mistake?


----------



## bluefoam

I bought my rally strap from an Authorised Dealer & it was only about $90. Original Tag...


----------



## Lyons

Really?! That's incredible! What's the part number of it?


----------



## Richerson

I must admit it sounds cheap


----------



## Lyons

I would've been happy with the $200 even!


----------



## franco60

Is it a coincidence you have 7 Monacos and there are 7 days in the week or is it just your lucky number? Awesome, simply awesome collection.


----------



## franco60

franco60 said:


> Is it a coincidence you have 7 Monacos and there are 7 days in the week or is it just your lucky number? Awesome, simply awesome collection.


Haven't even updated my signature yet. Just got a McQueen CW2113. It is one of only 4 watches less than 30 yrs old but retro vintage cool, no question. All my stuff is either special order (even my Rolex has special order, never seen before dial), out of production (that particular model), vintage reissue or vintage. Just can't bring myself to do the walking into a store and walking out with item thing. Unless, of course, I could walk in and walk out with those seven beauties!


----------



## Cybergurra




----------



## Ironside

Lady luck was on my side on Saturday, I won £7000 on the National Lottery, ordered my TH Monaco (blue) today, can hardly wait.


----------



## karalala

Hi! I'm new here and a new owner of a Calibre 6 Monaco. This thread got me hunting for a ladies Monaco. Shall post pics really soon!


----------



## jojo8x_cafe

Hi. I'm new here. I want to fix Screw Down Crown, but do not know how many mm size. please help me ... thank you 
My clock is TAG Heuer Men's, Model number: WW2110.FT6005.


----------



## Sirdezmond

Evening. Been an avid reader for a while having owned a cw2113 since 2007. It has currently been away for a much needed service after gaining time. It had to go back to the tag service centre in Manchester, uk, twice, after a chronograph push surround fell out before my first wear, thankfully into my hand whilst setting the date. But on receiving the very clean and polished watch back a couple of weeks ago I was finally happy with the work completed, until recently. When I noticed that my serviced Monaco had been returned with a few minor changes. The second hand chrono display now has five second markers instead of just ten, and the main addition is the face now has a white date window surround. This was actually pointed out to me and I can't believe I hadn't noticed it straight away. Suppose it was a case of not seeing the wood for the trees!
I will try to post a picture and I ask for help from a very knowledgable group of Monaco lovers. Of which I am certainly one.
Would members return the watch yet again, or keep it, perhaps viewing it as a one off!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Didn't get it… did the Monaco need a dial swap ?!


----------



## Sirdezmond

No dial change was required. It was taken in for repair and service when it started gaining 2/3 minutes per hour. There were some surface marks and scratches, which you would expect of a daily wearer, but no dial damage whatsoever.


----------



## AaaVee

Got myself McQueen for a 3rd time :-D


----------



## JonCanada

I've wanted the blue Monaco for years, and recently got a great deal on the black/black Calibre 12 while on vacation in Italy. I'm having some buyer's remorse because a) I didn't get the blue version I wanted b) my car is requiring a major input of funds. Is anyone in Canada interested in a trade for a blue Calibre 12, or does anyone know how much a like-new black/black calibre 12 would sell for in Canada?


----------



## Mattg80

Hi aaavee can I ask where you got this strap from?


----------



## datboiroy

I'll be finally pulling the plug on my first Tag Heuer. I have always fell in love with the Monaco's since my cousin showed me his. I finally got a chance to get one and was wondering if you guys can tell me if it's a good deal? It's the CW2111 brand new from a Tag Boutique for $3750. Thanks


----------



## Glasslike

Does anyone have a V4 tourbillon?


----------



## WillMK5

Glasslike said:


> Does anyone have a V4 tourbillon?


Doubtful.


----------



## JonCanada

Has anyone dealt with Tag Heuer in replacing a dial/subdials/hands. Specifically, I'm thinking of swapping the dials/hands on my CAW2110 to make it blue/white (CAW2111), and also swapping the strap. I think the model number on the case-back would have to be re-engraved as well to match the specs. 

Does anyone know of a rough cost estimate? Tag will only provide a quote if the watch is shipped to them, but I don't want to waste postage costs and time if the work will be prohibitively expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## AussieAlex

Honestly? Sell the CAW2110 and buy a CAW2111 as I don't think it would be (financially) viable to make your's into a CAW2111.


----------



## Neil Wickham

Don't know if anybody can help, I am off to singapore in January for a holiday and I want to buy a blue monaco new, they are big money in the uk but much cheaper in the us, I have bought a dozen other watches from the us but don't want to get caught for the vat by shipping a monaco. So any idea how much one would cost in singapore ?? Any help would be appreciated ,ps I have found one for £3160 from kc watches still some £600 more than you lucky guys in the us


----------



## tagfanatic

Neil Wickham said:


> Don't know if anybody can help, I am off to singapore in January for a holiday and I want to buy a blue monaco new, they are big money in the uk but much cheaper in the us, I have bought a dozen other watches from the us but don't want to get caught for the vat by shipping a monaco. So any idea how much one would cost in singapore ?? Any help would be appreciated ,ps I have found one for £3160 from kc watches still some £600 more than you lucky guys in the us


If I remember correctly, the monaco retails for SGD$8750 in Singapore. You should be able to get 15-20% discount and after getting 7% tax at the airport, you'd be looking at SGD$6510 which is roughly 3155 pounds.


----------



## ozon1969

Here's a real life story for the real Monaco lovers. ..
-----------------------------------------------

I must have been nine years old when the little boy's father walked into the room giving me, wrapped up in an odd colored box, as a present to his son. "Son" he said "keep this safe and never trade it with your friends for toys!" The boy's eyes grew bigger by the second (I can keep time pretty acurate) while watching at the curious box. It was red.... red as fire fighting truck.... He never saw a box like that. The small box had a band aroud it with black and white squares reminding him of a finish flag as used in car races. The boy loved racing but had a bad experience with it. back in 1973 he was 4 years old while he joined his father and went to the formula 1 race at the Zandvoort racing circuit in The Netherlands. While thinking of that race the boy remembered the most horrific experience of his life... 
While he was positioned only 10 meters from the edge of the asphalt he heared a big bang followed by an incredible noise. A big ball of fire was racing towards the boy. Seconds later the expoding car came to a halt. In his panic the boys father pulled his son away preventing him to see more of this tragedy. The race continued while all officials were left confused and David Purley stopped his car in front of the boy and his father, David hurried and tried to free his fellow collegue. The race continued.... The unfortunate driver of the car was Roger Williamson who blew a tire and died in the crah following.























It was a while back that the boy had thought about that unfortunate day but somehow the box brought it all back. after staring at the box for a while it was now time to examine it a little more. Two words he read, "Heuer" and "automatic". "But what do those words mean, dad?" "You will find out while you grow up boy. You will thank me later" he smiled. Then finally I could get a fresh breath of air as the box was opened by the boy. This is how we met.... Was it love at first sight? I am not sure but in the years to come the boy kept me save. once in a while the boy opened the box while staring at me. As he grew older he came to love me. Over the years the boy grew up to be a man (he thinks) while realizing that I needed some extra attention. He had never worn me around his wrist. In 2013 he decided that it was time to wear or part from me and he took me in for a big service. So now I am like brand new, a new strap is ordered and ready to wear and present to the world. Hi all! Friends call me a 1533 Monaco but you may call me lovely ;-) I am sure I will live another day and in some way remain a simpel memorial to the late Roger Williamson who died July 29th 1973

This is me...


----------



## imagwai

^ Wow


----------



## gekos

Fantastic................


----------



## Neil Wickham

tagfanatic said:


> If I remember correctly, the monaco retails for SGD$8750 in Singapore. You should be able to get 15-20% discount and after getting 7% tax at the airport, you'd be looking at SGD$6510 which is roughly 3155 pounds.


thanks for that, it looks like i am better off getting from kc watches as any warranty issues would be easier to deal with. i have seen them in the US for about £2700, i have a friend coming over to uk from new york for xmas and toyed with the idea of them wearing it over, but they are already bringing me another watch i had shipped to them.


----------



## sculder

After 10 years of trading/buying/selling Tag's, my grail arrived in the mail today! Monaco '98 re-edition LE CS2111!


----------



## ozon1969

sculder said:


> After 10 years of trading/buying/selling Tag's, my grail arrived in the mail today! Monaco '98 re-edition LE CS2111!


Congratulations! Have fun with her...


----------



## Neil Wickham

Omg I can't decide, grey le caliber 11 or blue caliber 12, the grey is less common I know but the blue is well my favourite colour, but the grey is soooo nice, what do I do


----------



## ozon1969

I hate the original blue colored leather strap on my 1533 so decided that it was time for a change... I love this combo though... I think I keep the watch and will wear it now after I let it sit in a box for 34 years...









your opinion on this?

Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## bluefoam

Neil Wickham said:


> Omg I can't decide, grey le caliber 11 or blue caliber 12, the grey is less common I know but the blue is well my favourite colour, but the grey is soooo nice, what do I do


Grey LE Caliber 11 for me...


----------



## imagwai

ozon1969 said:


> I hate the original blue colored leather strap on my 1533 so decided that it was time for a change... I love this combo though... I think I keep the watch and will wear it now after I let it sit in a box for 34 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion on this?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ozon1969


Definitely works together, although a little orange for my taste. I know you don't like the original blue strap but I would probably prefer that. Or perhaps try a black rally/perforated strap.


----------



## AussieAlex

Vintage Monacos also look great on a their original bracelets


----------



## ozon1969

imagwai said:


> Definitely works together, although a little orange for my taste. I know you don't like the original blue strap but I would probably prefer that. Or perhaps try a black rally/perforated strap.


It's a little less orange in real life ;-) I would love a light brown (beige) perforated strap. any ideas where to find one of those?

Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## dotti

just acquired, CS2110. It looks better in real+limited edition, but i still prefer my blue CW2113


----------



## AaaVee

Infinity game...


----------



## aenemated

love that strap, aavee.

i guess i can join now!


----------



## Mattg80

AaaVee said:


> And again new strap for my McQueen...
> 
> View attachment 502037
> 
> 
> View attachment 502038
> 
> 
> View attachment 502039


Hi AaaVee where did you get this strap from it looks great!


----------



## Beckerman

bluefoam said:


> Grey LE Caliber 11 for me...


Totally agree, the grey Calibre 11 looks stunning, it's a less obvious choice and is a numbered edition.


----------



## ozon1969

Nice one!

Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## NightScar




----------



## Mspeedster

ozon1969 said:


> Here's a real life story for the real Monaco lovers. ..
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> I must have been nine years old when the little boy's father walked into the room giving me, wrapped up in an odd colored box, as a present to his son. "Son" he said "keep this safe and never trade it with your friends for toys!" The boy's eyes grew bigger by the second (I can keep time pretty acurate) while watching at the curious box. It was red.... red as fire fighting truck.... He never saw a box like that. The small box had a band aroud it with black and white squares reminding him of a finish flag as used in car races. The boy loved racing but had a bad experience with it. back in 1973 he was 4 years old while he joined his father and went to the formula 1 race at the Zandvoort racing circuit in The Netherlands. While thinking of that race the boy remembered the most horrific experience of his life...
> While he was positioned only 10 meters from the edge of the asphalt he heared a big bang followed by an incredible noise. A big ball of fire was racing towards the boy. Seconds later the expoding car came to a halt. In his panic the boys father pulled his son away preventing him to see more of this tragedy. The race continued while all officials were left confused and David Purley stopped his car in front of the boy and his father, David hurried and tried to free his fellow collegue. The race continued.... The unfortunate driver of the car was Roger Williamson who blew a tire and died in the crah following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a while back that the boy had thought about that unfortunate day but somehow the box brought it all back. after staring at the box for a while it was now time to examine it a little more. Two words he read, "Heuer" and "automatic". "But what do those words mean, dad?" "You will find out while you grow up boy. You will thank me later" he smiled. Then finally I could get a fresh breath of air as the box was opened by the boy. This is how we met.... Was it love at first sight? I am not sure but in the years to come the boy kept me save. once in a while the boy opened the box while staring at me. As he grew older he came to love me. Over the years the boy grew up to be a man (he thinks) while realizing that I needed some extra attention. He had never worn me around his wrist. In 2013 he decided that it was time to wear or part from me and he took me in for a big service. So now I am like brand new, a new strap is ordered and ready to wear and present to the world. Hi all! Friends call me a 1533 Monaco but you may call me lovely ;-) I am sure I will live another day and in some way remain a simpel memorial to the late Roger Williamson who died July 29th 1973
> 
> This is me...


What an amazing story! I can't believe you kept it unworn and like new all these years. Kudos for finally wearing it as this watch deserves! |>


----------



## Monacocrazy

I am looking to buy one exactly the same, CS 2110, the price seems fair so I am just trying to authenticate it, it has a warranty card with it but I am sure they make fake ones of those too.
Is there any chance you could tell what the movement looks like in side, any distinguishing features, a picture of the inside would be most helpful for comparison.

Regards, a soon to be Monaco Club member.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> For the Monaco re-edition I have number 3XXX/5000 and my gulf Monaco I have 0XXX/2500. The Blue Monaco is just a standard edition. I also have the CW2110-0 I haven't listed it because it's getting a rubber strap with deployment buckle soon =)


----------



## Nod

Hi everyone,

I have been a fan of Monacos for quite a while (but never owned a Tag) and was recently in Singapore looking at a blue faced Monaco for sale second hand. I was a bit dubious about it's authenticity so went looking for a comparison at a few other shops when I stumbled across this one and fell in love.

It has a beautiful Mother of Pearl face which catches the light and looks bumpy at some angles and perfectly flat at others, its really hard to take a good picture of the effect but i tried.
I have posted more pics in the "Is it a Fake" section if anyone is interested.
I can't ring any other posts or pictures here of a CW2119, are they rare or just terribly unpopular?


----------



## ozon1969

So you doubt the authenticity of the watch? not sure if this one is popular, prefer the vintage models myself, but looks nice on you. congratulations!

Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## Nod

ozon1969 said:


> So you doubt the authenticity of the watch? not sure if this one is popular, prefer the vintage models myself, but looks nice on you. congratulations!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ozon1969


Hi Ozon1969
I am quite sure it is real but it came with no papers or box and apparently Tags get faked a lot so I thought I would get the opinions of more knowledgeable people on here.
i also prefer the vintage watches and have a few old omegas and others from the '60's and '70's but this watch really caught my eye as something different.


----------



## ozon1969

Nod said:


> Hi Ozon1969
> I am quite sure it is real but it came with no papers or box and apparently Tags get faked a lot so I thought I would get the opinions of more knowledgeable people on here.
> i also prefer the vintage watches and have a few old omegas and others from the '60's and '70's but this watch really caught my eye as something different.


I haven't seen any "good" replica's of the monaco. most of the reps out there seem to be cheap quartz copies and there is a good reason for that... 
The CW2119 Monaco uses an ETA 2894 movement, a movement that has seconds at 3 and the movements used in replica's just don't. There's the "seconds at '3" Asian Valjoux 7750 "hack", but I haven't found no trace of anyone using it in the monaco.

So if you are still in doubt, just bring it in tk a good watch store and ask them to authenticate it for you and ask for a certificate. Enjoy your watch!

Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## ozon1969

Here's mine with (again) a new strap... You will definitely not see a replica of this one with the seconds between nine and 10...









Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## Nod

Thats a sweet looking watch Ozon.
Here's some pics of other watch I was looking at in Singapore.
I wasn't satisfied this was real. It didn't feel smooth to operate when winding, changing date or adjusting time but the main concern was the crown. It is way smaller than whats on most Monacos and doesn't have the Tag logo. Apart from that it appeared to run fine and was definitely an automatic.
Was this small crown a variant or something? it looks to me like the recess is for the standard size crown.


----------



## ozon1969

looks lime a fake cw2113 to me. crown looks silly. What about the inscription on the bracelet, does it miss a letter or is it just me? Please keep in mind, I am not an expert!

Kind regards,

Ozon1969


----------



## Jpstepancic

Nod said:


> Thats a sweet looking watch Ozon.
> Here's some pics of other watch I was looking at in Singapore.
> I wasn't satisfied this was real. It didn't feel smooth to operate when winding, changing date or adjusting time but the main concern was the crown. It is way smaller than whats on most Monacos and doesn't have the Tag logo. Apart from that it appeared to run fine and was definitely an automatic.
> Was this small crown a variant or something? it looks to me like the recess is for the standard size crown.


Definitely don't think that's real. My Mcqueen doesnt have the button on the clasp.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

The one and only. Still my fav of all time. Simplistic, classy, and stylish.


----------



## bigclive2011

Just love the dial colour )


----------



## rio grande

My every day Monaco:


----------



## logan2z

Beautiful Monacos guys. I just sold a vintage Heuer Autavia and am missing a Heuer in the collection. I am a big fan of this boutique-only LE Monaco but the asking price seems a bit absurd. Still want it though :-d


----------



## haze

Hi all,

Long time since I've been on and I would like to join the Monaco club


----------



## kupajo

It's not a LE or a vintage one but it still qualifies me


----------



## aenemated

So a buddy of mine referred me to Rob Montana for a strap for my PAM 111 - loved it so much, I had one made for the Monaco :









Absolutely loving it.


----------



## ozon1969

I love the black and red! Did a strap in those colours for a breitling last week... would have fitted your Monaco like a glove!
Not sure if showing my work here is ok. If not, please let me know!


----------



## -Devil-

I wish to join your club someday!


----------



## erreeffe

My new O&P "Special Edition" Calibre 11 Heuer Monaco ;-)














Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## -Devil-

After years of waiting I bought the Monaco sixty nine (both sides shown in pics)


----------



## jarohr

Hello,

I recently purchased a new Tag Heuer Monaco from an authorized Tag Heuer dealer. The model number is CAW2111.FC618. I love the watch, but the only issue is that there does not seem to be any luminescence. I can't see the watch face at all in the dark.

Is this standard for the Monaco? I thought it was supposed to have a "glow in the dark" functionality.

Has anyone else seen this issue? Should I send it in for repair?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## ShaggyDog

jarohr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a new Tag Heuer Monaco from an authorized Tag Heuer dealer. The model number is CAW2111.FC618. I love the watch, but the only issue is that there does not seem to be any luminescence. I can't see the watch face at all in the dark.
> 
> Is this standard for the Monaco? I thought it was supposed to have a "glow in the dark" functionality.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this issue? Should I send it in for repair?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeff


Charge up the lume by holding the watch under a led torch or halogen bulb for a couple of moments. Now to into a dark room, do you see the lume now? You also have to remember that this is a sports watch not a diver so it's not going to have really thick super bright lume markers and hands, it's a bit more subtle than that.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Picked this up a while ago.










Thoughts?

Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## Finlander

Nod:

Looking closely the clasp is not missing any letters.

The clasp seems 100% similar to mine.
I know mine is original.

I suggest this *could* be 97% authentic time piece.
The crown is definitely not original.

The steel bracelet is one of the better ones by design.
I enjoy wearing it whole heartedly.
Consisting of so many individual parts it's a work of art and comfortable too.
The variation between brushed and polished pieces catches the light in a special way.
The original steel bracelet costs about $600 new.
That's one thing to keep in mind when calculating a fair price.

If you ever happen to own this watch and later want to sell it:
_Sell the bracelet on separately.
_Or with a separate price tag at least.
You'll get a better return on your initial investment.

If the time piece has *box* and *papers* and the dealer is a *reputable business* this could be valid purchase.
An original crown is not very expensive part later on.
Just haggle the price down and use the crown as an arguement.

OTOH, if *any* of these three preconditions is not met, don't touch it.


----------



## plastique999

Just stumbled across this thread...took me 5 months to find an all original 1133b

















Sent from my 16M


----------



## SBrandom

Hi there

I wonder if anyone could help. Unfortunately the second hand on the stop watch of my Monaco doesn't line up at 0.

I understand that it needs a reset, but from the instructions I've seen, I've not been able to get it to work on the Monaco. So I'm not sure if the watch requires different instructions?

I've attached an image below to show you the problem.

Cheers


----------



## readyandgame

Happy New Year and signing in to The Monaco Club!!!



















Cheers!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

very cool. enjoy that monaco


----------



## cfw

Heres my re. Heuer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molecular

Hi, new to the forum. Wanted to post my recent watch purchase a Tag Monaco WW2110.FC6177. Really happy with watch looks and wears much better in person.


----------



## ozon1969

To the admins her I note the following. I am not sure if it is appropriate to post this here so please remove this if not. As much as I hate to say it, but I am considering to sell mine. it doesn't get any wrist time and I think that is a shame. If any of you is interested, let me know. I won't be throwing it away cheap but am not sure where to sell it. Jewelers in my area would love to steal it of my wrist but that won't happen, we should respect this beauty ;-)


----------



## vpeltola

Hello! New here and seeking advice from the gurus.  I am looking for the Calibre 6 *BLUE* Monaco (WW2111.FC6204) which seems to be quite rare - I found just one from Chrono24 and one from here and both had issues. Where else should I look?


----------



## enricodepaoli

vpeltola said:


> Hello! New here and seeking advice from the gurus.  I am looking for the Calibre 6 *BLUE* Monaco (WW2111.FC6204) which seems to be quite rare - I found just one from Chrono24 and one from here and both had issues. Where else should I look?


That is the Monaco I would buy if I didn't already have my limited edtion "Heuer logoed" one! Maybe Dale Vito from Ace can help you find one&#8230; Good luck !


----------



## vpeltola

Thanks. Is this Dale Vito famous for tracking specific vintage Tag Heuer watches?


----------



## Mac0z

Hi,

I tried this on today in (what I think is) a reputable shop. But then I noticed the single dot at 12 o'clock, where as all others seem to have two dots at 12 o'clock. Is this a fake?









(I tried to post in the fake busters thread but I can't seem to log in to that thread - it keeps me as guest which was odd)


----------



## WillMK5

It seems to me like the versions that made it into production have 1 dot. The only images with two dots seem to be stock images. There is also a small difference in the counter hands of the chronograph between the original and retail version.



Mac0z said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried this on today in (what I think is) a reputable shop. But then I noticed the single dot at 12 o'clock, where as all others seem to have two dots at 12 o'clock. Is this a fake?
> 
> View attachment 3124114
> 
> 
> (I tried to post in the fake busters thread but I can't seem to log in to that thread - it keeps me as guest which was odd)


----------



## murtz

My wonderful wife made this cake..









To tell me that she was buying me this for my 30th















Finally! A proud member of the Monaco Club


----------



## vpeltola

^ She's a keeper!


----------



## logan2z

vpeltola said:


> ^ She's a keeper!


And his wife's pretty cool too


----------



## Sammgb

My latest addition. Had it a year now but was too lazy to post it.


----------



## AaaVee

Got new OEM rubber strap for my McQueen ;-)


----------



## ozon1969

Looking good!


----------



## Polyurethane

Cake is great but Monaco is better hehe


----------



## vpeltola

I am proud to present my first Monaco!


----------



## ozon1969

Stunner, welcome to the club


----------



## plastique999

Waited 2 months for it to be serviced









Sent from my 16M


----------



## vpeltola

How comfortable do you rate Monaco as a watch in your wrist? I must say, that it is NOT very comfortable. The watch is heavy and has a lot of edges and corners, some even quite sharp. The crown is also suprisingly low, which increases wrist contact, which again is not very comfortable. Other than that, it is still a gorgeous beauty!


----------



## AaaVee

As blue Monaco was complaining about loneliness, got him younger brother ;-)
Calibre 12 vs Calibre 17 - I have to say that on the wrist 1mm difference is quite noticeable (smaller Monaco feels more natural to me) :think:


----------



## bsmith1

I tend to wear all my watches hard, and my Monaco is no exception. It is about time for a service!


----------



## Maximoosh

I bought my Monaco last week. Had wanted one for years its a black and grey CAW2114


----------



## Maximoosh

A picture


----------



## Maximoosh

Another picture in my car a tribute to Mr Mcqueen


----------



## mayo

And I am ready to enter the club with this one :


----------



## raheelc

Just picked up this beauty!










Will hopefully be adding a calibre 12 Monaco (or one of the limited edition Monacos) to go along with this one soon!


----------



## plastique999

Maximoosh said:


> Another picture in my car a tribute to Mr Mcqueen


Aw yes the McQueen...










Sent from my 16M


----------



## logan2z

plastique999 said:


> Aw yes the McQueen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Ahh the real deal. Nice.


----------



## evanPGH

This has been my grail for quite some time now. Took a couple quick pics and then dropped it off for refinishing and a new slab of plexi. Luckily, it's with my local watchmaker so the wait is only a couple weeks.


----------



## Skitalets

My grail as well, Evan, and just back from a service by TAG:










I bought a black one last year, thinking that I loved Monacos but wanted something more understated. It went back on the market a couple of months later. Turns out the blue was what I needed.

I actually like the newer case with pushers on the right side better than the original McQueen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evanPGH

I've always loved the combination of the blue, white subdials and the red orange hands. A true classic.

I do like the gray dial, but since I can only own one, it has to be the blue.

I like the pushers on the right as well, an I also appreciate the things that make the CW2113 closer to the original than the newer calibre 12, which is why I made the decision to chase after one in the first place!

The wait is killing me, only got to wear it for a day! The original owner wore it for a couple years and it was in need of a re - finish. I figured I should just get it over with now.


----------



## JJH

I was after something a little dressy and a little sporty - this Monaco fit the bill!


----------



## nanjiunn

My Discontinued Heuer Baby ...


----------



## hidden by leaves

nanjiunn said:


> My Discontinued Heuer Baby ...
> 
> View attachment 4156930


"Discontinued" Tag Heuer re-edition? :think:


----------



## cfw

hidden by leaves said:


> "Discontinued" Tag Heuer re-edition? :think:


Launched in 1999 when LMVH Group bought TAG. Heres mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mspeedster

My Monaco Vintage LE Gulf Grey continues to be my favorite watch!


----------



## evanPGH

Got mine back from my local watchmaker, its officially mine now!


----------



## logan2z

evanPGH said:


> Got mine back from my local watchmaker, its officially mine now!


Looks great. Similar to the new Heuer-branded McQueen Monaco announced at Basel this year. I'm planning on picking one up once they're released.


----------



## evanPGH

logan2z said:


> Looks great. Similar to the new Heuer-branded McQueen Monaco announced at Basel this year. I'm planning on picking one up once they're released.


Thanks! That particular model was the one I wanted to track down.

I prefer the plexi, dial, solid caseback and the original case size over the newer calibre 12 models. I also wanted it on a bracelet and its pretty tricky to find one at a fair price.

The one you want to get is fantastic, saw the article on calibre11 for it. Way out of my price range or else I'd have one for sure!


----------



## hidden by leaves

cfw said:


> Launched in 1999 when LMVH Group bought TAG. Heres mine.
> 
> View attachment 4159610
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, thanks. My point was to call it a "discontinued Heuer" is quite a stretch if not downright inaccurate. I can only hope the buyer didn't think that's what he was paying for!


----------



## cfw

hidden by leaves said:


> Yes, thanks. My point was to call it a "discontinued Heuer" is quite a stretch if not downright inaccurate. I can only hope the buyer didn't think that's what he was paying for!


Technely it is discontinued hahaha but yes its not the original its a relaunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

Sorry for gate crashing your party folks.

I've never really been a fan of square/oblong watches BUT. 

Being fairly new to seriuos watch collecting I happened across this section and boy oh boy had my socks blown off. 

What astounding watches, the ONLY square/oblong watches I can say with hand on heart have taken my breath away, seriously they are spectacular, love those Monaco LE Gulfs. 

I had several watches on my future purchase list, among them a Speedy, Rolex Explorer Cream Dial etc (when and if funds allowed). 

But I can see one of the mentioned having to take a back seat until I've sorted out my research into these fantastic looking watches. 

In in conclusion folks, you have incredibly good taste and hopefully I'll join your club in the near future.


----------



## Perseus

vpeltola said:


> How comfortable do you rate Monaco as a watch in your wrist? I must say, that it is NOT very comfortable. The watch is heavy and has a lot of edges and corners, some even quite sharp. The crown is also suprisingly low, which increases wrist contact, which again is not very comfortable. Other than that, it is still a gorgeous beauty!


I don't find it uncomfortable but I wish it was thinner. The piggy back chrono results in the crown sitting a lower then the pusher and it can rub the skin more than I'd like. The skin there has toughened up so it's not really an issue anymore unless I were to wear it pretty tight, or for many days in a row.


----------



## Perseus

My Monaco spends a lot of time on the Di Modell Rallye strap. I think it's a perfect fit.


----------



## ozon1969

Perseus said:


> My Monaco spends a lot of time on the Di Modell Rallye strap. I think it's a perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 4433730


looks great! I also love that Speedy and the Seamaster.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## gossler




----------



## Beeching

.


----------



## dotti

the newest catch, calibre 11:









& with older, wiser (but unwound) calibre 17:


----------



## Orandy

I just bought a limited edition tag Monaco 24 calibre 36. I hope I got a good deal as I paid $6,500 for a new on with tags. Here's a pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

-Devil- said:


> After years of waiting I bought the Monaco sixty nine (both sides shown in pics)
> View attachment 2421673
> 
> View attachment 2421681
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421649
> 
> View attachment 2421657


Hi -Devil-.

I must admit I have a 'thing' for the 69, along with most Monacos that is, BUT.

I've read a few threads/posts on this forum and indeed others where the 69 gets a really bad rep. Complaints about the mechanism slipping occasionally etc.

Some call it downright ugly, some just DON'T like it.

In your opinion (and any other forum users) could you tell me your views as you've had it a while.

To me it is a unique model and one that may be retrospectively looked back upon as one of the most underrated watches of all time.

I know you can get them very heavily discounted (a reflection of their 'popularity') but would still like peoples views on them.


----------



## Drom

today I've become part of the Monaco club too, finally 

I've gone for the classic:









So happy about it 

♦


----------



## greyfox422

Raza - I've been looking at a Monaco for some time know and yours is the nicest one I have seen so far. I love the colors and the background story are awesome.


----------



## LeeK74

Me and Monaco. It is with me only for few days.


----------



## elbeik

And here's mine


----------



## GNP1979

Here's my Monaco buddy, on a Rios aftermarket strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GNP1979

gossler said:


>


What a photo! The right way AND the highway!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMS

vpeltola said:


> How comfortable do you rate Monaco as a watch in your wrist? I must say, that it is NOT very comfortable. The watch is heavy and has a lot of edges and corners, some even quite sharp. The crown is also suprisingly low, which increases wrist contact, which again is not very comfortable. Other than that, it is still a gorgeous beauty!


I have been using a Monaco CAW2111.FC6183 for some days now and I have to agree with you. Especially the strap (blue alligator) and the buckle do not feel comfortable at all in my wrist, at least comparing them to my Carrera CV2016-2 with metal bracelet, which feels perfect.

Is it a common fact that Monaco is a beautiful piece of watch but not than comfortable to wear or do I only have difficulties getting used to it?


----------



## KMS

What should be written inside the movement of brand new calibre 12 movement? If I see correctly (very small letters), I can see "Swiss", "Fifty nine" (?) and "59 Jewels" (?). Does this make any sense?

Any very clear pictures from the back of calibre 12?


----------



## blu-tag

I bought a Calibre 12 last week and I'm just about getting used to the feel of it. It doesn't exactly contour itself to the wrist does it? Also, the leather squeaks! Has anybody else experienced the same thing and,if so, how long did it last? Great watch though.


----------



## Gary Wilson

Hi Guys/Gals

I am looking to treat myself to a Tag Heur Monaco Gulf Limited Edition Model CW211A.FC6228
Would like a new/unworn one
The one with the black face if possible
I am in the UK bought would purchase from any reputable source
Thanks


----------



## Stevaroni

AaaVee said:


> Got new OEM rubber strap for my McQueen ;-)


Hey AaaVee- noticed you have (2) different Tag rubber straps- I've been looking to get one of these & was wondering which one is more comfortable to you, they both look great!


----------



## StripeyMiata

Raza said:


> I don't see many Monacos on the board in other forums, so I wanted to get a list of the members that have Monacos here. I figure they'll eventually pass through the Tag Heuer forum.
> 
> Of course, pics are welcome, as are the stories behind them!
> 
> That's mine. It's a Monaco Vintage, number 3122 out of 4000, bought at an AD in 2007 as NOS. It was a gift to me for my college graduation from my brother. He gave it to me in 2008. I had started to wear it less and less because of the high monetary and sentimental value (it had become a Friday only watch), but I made a resolution going into 2011 to wear it 3 times a week, even if not for the full day. I'm wearing it today as well, as I still wear it every Friday.
> 
> Now it's your turn!


Hi,

Found this place after posting a question on Reddit's watches page, I have exactly the same watch, I'll post a picture of it when I get home. I'm not wearing it at the moment as the strap is broken.

Can I ask why it's a good idea to cover the serial number up when posting a picture?


----------



## Orsoni

Just back from servicing


----------



## Gregarooni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlbennis

Proud owner of a CW2111 but it simply reminds me of a Tissot and it just doesnt get any wrist time...


----------



## gekos

mlbennis said:


> Proud owner of a CW2111 but it simply reminds me of a Tissot and it just doesnt get any wrist time...


So you need a blue one!:-!
Ah, and don't forget- it's not Tissot!
;-)


----------



## picklepossy

My 2006 Monaco.


----------



## DrMizzou

Awesome watch. When do you know it's time for service?


----------



## leaurend

Black is always classy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaurend

The Monaco is super classy itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

DrMizzou said:


> Awesome watch. When do you know it's time for service?


There's an endless discussion about when to service a watch. Tag's manuals recommend yearly service's, while some watch enthusiasts will only send a watch in when it is behaving strangely. I would say, no matter your preference, be sure you don't go swimming with your Tag if you don't have its seals serviced at least every couple of years.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Gregarooni said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good with the gloves!


----------



## enricodepaoli

StripeyMiata said:


> Hi,
> 
> Found this place after posting a question on Reddit's watches page, I have exactly the same watch, I'll post a picture of it when I get home. I'm not wearing it at the moment as the strap is broken.
> 
> Can I ask why it's a good idea to cover the serial number up when posting a picture?


Hello and welcome to wus! The idea behind not showing serial numbers online is so that counterfeiters will not use your "correct" number in a "wrong" watch out there.


----------



## leaurend

Nice gloves, nice shirt, nice coat, nice watch. Nice combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Gary Wilson said:


> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> I am looking to treat myself to a Tag Heur Monaco Gulf Limited Edition Model CW211A.FC6228
> Would like a new/unworn one
> The one with the black face if possible
> I am in the UK bought would purchase from any reputable source
> Thanks


Given it's year of release (2007), I think you will struggle to find new/unworn model. This is on my wishlist too but I have only ever seen second hand models available.

Since you're in the UK, keep an eye on Watchfinder.co.uk.


----------



## bluefoam

Paul Seeran jewellers in Dublin are good for limited editions, and have plenty of Monaco's. Why not send them a mail. They are happy to ship...


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

Blue is the best way to go


----------



## Michael Gerrard

leaurend said:


> Nice gloves, nice shirt, nice coat, nice watch. Nice combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I think the gentleman is sitting in an Aston Martin 

Here's mine. My dream watch, and love the black on black:


----------



## razor

Hi bought my first Monaco today cw211a gulf edition is fab
the crown doesn't screw tight like my f1 tags?
is this normal? My f1 crowns screw really tight
any help appreciated
cheers


----------



## Orange_GT3

razor said:


> Hi bought my first Monaco today cw211a gulf edition is fab
> the crown doesn't screw tight like my f1 tags?
> is this normal? My f1 crowns screw really tight
> any help appreciated
> cheers


Fantastic choice of Monaco. That, and the CAW211K are my favourites.

Remember that not all watches have screw in crowns. I don't know if the Monacos do or don't though (I'm yet to snag either of the two on my wish list).


----------



## razor

They have a screw crown it does tighten but not near as tight as my others?


----------



## Orange_GT3

razor said:


> They have a screw crown it does tighten but not near as tight as my others?


It's not a diving watch, and I wouldn't dream of taking it underwater if I were you, so I wouldn't worry too much about it so long as the crown is screwing in against the case.


----------



## razor

I think your probably right
waiting on jewellers getting back to me
cheers


----------



## Orange_GT3

Something is coming to a wrist near me in the next few days and I'm getting quite excited about joining the Monaco club....


----------



## Lexus050470

It is not the holy grail but it is more than enough to make me extremely happy!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Orange_GT3 said:


> Something is coming to a wrist near me in the next few days and I'm getting quite excited about joining the Monaco club....


Well, it's here.... a Calibre 12 ACM Limited Edition (CAW211K). Here's a quick (and terrible) photo but sadly it won't be getting any wrist time yet because SWMBO has put some conditions on me for buying two watches in one year.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Orange_GT3 said:


> Well, it's here.... a Calibre 12 ACM Limited Edition (CAW211K). Here's a quick (and terrible) photo but sadly it won't be getting any wrist time yet because SWMBO has put some conditions on me for buying two watches in one year.


Congrats \o/ \o/ \o/


----------



## Polyurethane




----------



## leaurend

Love the blue bezel and black band. Such a classic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

leaurend said:


> Love the blue bezel and black band. Such a classic.


The bezel is stainless steel. The dial is blue.


----------



## leaurend

Well you know what I meant... Should not drive and write on forum from my phone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaurend

Here is a nice pic of my CAW211B as a token of my acceptance for standing corrected...
Mine has a stainless steel bezel, black leather band, and grey dial... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovecK

What to say, Monaco CAW211P...


----------



## Orange_GT3

LovecK said:


> What to say, Monaco CAW211P...


Very classy .


----------



## Jpstepancic

My Monaco on one of my favorite rallies and natos.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

This one is very Martini-Racing like 



Jpstepancic said:


> My Monaco on one of my favorite rallies and natos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

enricodepaoli said:


> This one is very Martini-Racing like


Thats how I cheer for Massa on Sunday mornings lol. Actually I've recently gotten to thinking of selling it and a couple of others and picking up a CAW211B and wait for a 50th anniversary Monaco in blue. I know I'm a few years off, just planning ahead.


----------



## elbeik

Just received my new strap from dangerous9; dark blue to stream along the dial.


----------



## lifesg00d

Not sure where I should be posting this. However, I have a Monaco CS2111 and I am missing the top pusher for the chronograph. Not sure how it fell out.... Do any of you know where I can source one? The needle is still there, just the cap is missing. 

I would appreciate any help.  Thank you!


----------



## enricodepaoli

lifesg00d said:


> Not sure where I should be posting this. However, I have a Monaco CS2111 and I am missing the top pusher for the chronograph. Not sure how it fell out.... Do any of you know where I can source one? The needle is still there, just the cap is missing.
> 
> I would appreciate any help.  Thank you!


No problem at all asking for help here! Either a good watchmaker or you can open a service call at the Tag Heuer website. Should not be a major issue. Good luck and please post your outcome.


----------



## lifesg00d

enricodepaoli said:


> No problem at all asking for help here! Either a good watchmaker or you can open a service call at the Tag Heuer website. Should not be a major issue. Good luck and please post your outcome.


Thanks for the input! I took it to my local watch guy and he was quoted $190 just for the pusher. I was looking to see if there was any cheaper alternative. Since my watch is a grey market watch, the serial appears to be removed from the case back. Would this generally be a problem when calling Tag?

The watch is 100% authentic.

Thank you!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

lifesg00d said:


> Thanks for the input! I took it to my local watch guy and he was quoted $190 just for the pusher. I was looking to see if there was any cheaper alternative. Since my watch is a grey market watch, the serial appears to be removed from the case back. Would this generally be a problem when calling Tag?
> 
> The watch is 100% authentic.
> 
> Thank you!!


uhmm I don't know how TAG HEUER deals with grey market units without serial numbers&#8230; But if they don't take it, it should be a problem finding a watchmaker. I don't know why your pusher fell off, and I don't know if there will be any service in order to fix the new one there. I looked on ebay and I didn't see any pusher there. I don't think US$190 is too off for having it fixed, including the part&#8230;


----------



## lifesg00d

enricodepaoli said:


> uhmm I don't know how TAG HEUER deals with grey market units without serial numbers&#8230; But if they don't take it, it should be a problem finding a watchmaker. I don't know why your pusher fell off, and I don't know if there will be any service in order to fix the new one there. I looked on ebay and I didn't see any pusher there. I don't think US$190 is too off for having it fixed, including the part&#8230;


Thank you! It was $190 just for the pusher + labor. I may just bite the bullet and have it repaired. I love my Monaco. I will also keep searching on eBay in case one pops up somewhere, somehow.

I really appreciate the quick response time and the feedback. Wish me luck!!


----------



## enricodepaoli

lifesg00d said:


> Thank you! It was $190 just for the pusher + labor. I may just bite the bullet and have it repaired. I love my Monaco. I will also keep searching on eBay in case one pops up somewhere, somehow.
> 
> I really appreciate the quick response time and the feedback. Wish me luck!!


A pleasure to help keep these beauties in good shape. Good luck and please post your outcome!


----------



## Beckerman

Haven't posted for quite a while so thought I would chip in a couple of pictures of my 2. First is the calibre 17 with strap and clasp from the 40th Anniversary model, and the second is the Calibre 12 Grey Gulf. I had one of these a few years ago and sold it on for a profit. I really missed it so ended up buying another on eBay - also had a bit of fun painting the garage to match.


----------



## AussieAlex

Beckerman said:


> Haven't posted for quite a while so thought I would chip in a couple of pictures of my 2. First is the calibre 17 with strap and clasp from the 40th Anniversary model, and the second is the Calibre 12 Grey Gulf. I had one of these a few years ago and sold it on for a profit. I really missed it so ended up buying another on eBay - also had a bit of fun painting the garage to match.


You show impeccable taste in your watches, your car, and your garage walls. Well done sir!


----------



## Jpstepancic

Beckerman said:


> Haven't posted for quite a while so thought I would chip in a couple of pictures of my 2. First is the calibre 17 with strap and clasp from the 40th Anniversary model, and the second is the Calibre 12 Grey Gulf. I had one of these a few years ago and sold it on for a profit. I really missed it so ended up buying another on eBay - also had a bit of fun painting the garage to match.


that garage is amazing!


----------



## MrNurse




----------



## Ruebekarl

My little Monaco beauty cw2111-0 in good company


----------



## MTJO

Any pictures of the lume on this beautiful Monaco…I'm getting close to pulling the trigger!!

Michael


----------



## MrNurse

MTJO said:


> Any pictures of the lume on this beautiful Monaco&#8230;I'm getting close to pulling the trigger!!
> 
> Michael


Do it! I'm selling mine. Here's a pic of the lume on my Monaco.


----------



## MTJO

MrNurse said:


> Do it! I'm selling mine. Here's a pic of the lume on my Monaco.
> View attachment 6971066


Nice lume. Which Monaco is it?


----------



## MrNurse

MTJO said:


> Nice lume. Which Monaco is it?


The first resurrection. Calibre 17 in my sig.
Another pic on this page: post 851


----------



## Jpstepancic

MrNurse said:


> The first resurrection. Calibre 17 in my sig.
> Another pic on this page: post 851


Hey is there any possible way to share the code for the monaco owners club banner in your signature? Also would love to see pics of your GT4!


----------



## MrNurse

Jpstepancic said:


> Hey is there any possible way to share the code for the monaco owners club banner in your signature? Also would love to see pics of your GT4!


Yea, sure! Just "copy image location" and post image from your link. Or you can just save the pic. -> https://www.watchuseek.com/signaturepics/sigpic108643_1.gif
My Porsche is currently being build in Germany and should arrive here around the end of March. It customized it exactly like this inside and out except it will have black racing stripes:


----------



## Jpstepancic

That looks bonkers! If you haven't seen it already, check out the chris harris on cars review of it. its incredible. Where do you work? I'm up at mount sinai.



MrNurse said:


> Yea, sure! Just "copy image location" and post image from your link. Or you can just save the pic. -> https://www.watchuseek.com/signaturepics/sigpic108643_1.gif
> My Porsche is currently being build in Germany and should arrive here around the end of March. It customized it exactly like this inside and out except it will have black racing stripes:
> View attachment 6978026
> 
> View attachment 6978034


----------



## MTJO

Wow what nice pictures!!! Now I got to post some pictures of my Heuer Monaco 69 with my Porsche!


----------



## elbeik




----------



## TormonRN

Last day with my love.


----------



## nanjiunn

TormonRN said:


> View attachment 7112946
> Last day with my love.


Flipping it?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn

Dating an old friend ...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color

nanjiunn said:


> View attachment 7381026
> 
> 
> Dating an old friend ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


SaaWeet!:-!


----------



## toothguy82

View attachment 7533354
View attachment 7533378
View attachment 7533386

So I just picked up this Monaco 37mm yesterday. I've always loved the Monaco, but was looking for a lower key watch without chrono as I already have other watches that fill that need. What do you guys think? I love the face, but I worry it's a touch small on my wrist. I think with the understated less busy face, it may look better smaller, but I'm curious to hear your thoughts!

I may also be used to larger watches as I typically wear 42mm watches, but the square changes the dimensions. A 42mm Monaco is way bigger than a circular watch.

What do you guys think? To Monaco or not to Monaco....at 37mm??


----------



## enricodepaoli

I personally find that watch very classy. If you are looking for a flashy sports watch, that's not it. If you're into a classy and modern version of a classic sports timepiece, that's a score. I am definitely not into the huge watch trend. And, if you allow another comment, that band looks a bit to tight on your wrist ! I love the second sub-dial at 6.


----------



## munkeyface

This is the one Chronograph I will have in my collection. It seems every WIS only thinks Speedmaster is the end all be all when it comes to classic chronographs but the Heur Monaco really is a modern work of art.


----------



## toothguy82

enricodepaoli said:


> I personally find that watch very classy. If you are looking for a flashy sports watch, that's not it. If you're into a classy and modern version of a classic sports timepiece, that's a score. I am definitely not into the huge watch trend. And, if you allow another comment, that band looks a bit to tight on your wrist ! I love the second sub-dial at 6.


I agree that this watch is a great combination of elegant and class but still wearable at any kind of event, or even daily. I have a Jaeger Reverso that's gorgeous, but it really needs a suit. This can go with anything really.

I think I'm used to some larger watches (42mm or so) but that size would probably look crazy with this watch, hence why they sized down on them. I think I just have to get a little used to a slightly smaller case, but it actually probably fits the look of the non-chromo model better.

Thanks for the thoughts! Glad to be an owner of a Monaco!!

By the way, I loosened the band a touch, good call.


----------



## Adao

My only Tag Heuer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaurend

Adao said:


> My only Tag Heuer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!


----------



## CharlieG

Hey, can I play?


----------



## Jpstepancic

Ooooooooo more pics of the 02!



CharlieG said:


> Hey, can I play?
> 
> View attachment 7769002


----------



## jihn

I'd like to see high res pictures of the dials of your Monacos.


----------



## stlwx21

New poster here. My fiancé surprised me with the 37mm Monaco (WW2110-FC6117) as an engagement gift. This is my first high end watch, it looks fantastic. Simple and very classy imo. 

Looks like there is a lot of great info here! 

Cheers!


----------



## Archiesdad

Just bought myself a Monacco ( Steve McQueen edition)' it was a bargain so it would have rude to pass it by, I'll post a picture when the forum allows. The new watch joins a Carrerra chrono, a sports model? and a series1000 that's in need of a little tlc after getting damped out. Thanks all.


----------



## Archiesdad

From above, I may be able to post a picture now,

thanks all.


----------



## jihn

A sporty watch for your sporty car. ;-)


----------



## leaurend

Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitlnao

Why isn't the thread called "Club Monaco"? ;p


----------



## leaurend

Hitlnao said:


> Why isn't the thread called "Club Monaco"? ;p


It's trademarked already!!!


----------



## ddthanhbb

in Sapa, Vietnam


----------



## jihn

ddthanhbb, what is your wrist size? 
Great pictures btw.


----------



## leaurend

jihn said:


> ddthanhbb, what is your wrist size?
> Great pictures btw.


Seems big on the wrist indeed. I say less than 6.5 inch.


----------



## jihn

I can't believe it is that small. If yes, then I have to try it on somewhere.


----------



## leaurend

jihn said:


> I can't believe it is that small. If yes, then I have to try it on somewhere.












On my wrist and it s a little over 7.


----------



## jihn

Leaurend, do you have more pictures? Maybe from the side to see how it fits?


----------



## leaurend

I will try this week end. I am wearing something else today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthanhbb

jihn said:


> ddthanhbb, what is your wrist size?
> Great pictures btw.


thanks Jihn 

my wrist is about 16,4cm and my Monaco is 39x39cm model CW2113-0, easier to wear than the Monaco calibre 12


----------



## jihn

ddthanhbb said:


> my wrist is about 16,4cm and my Monaco is 39x39cm model CW2113-0, easier to wear than the Monaco calibre 12


Why easier to wear? I can't see a difference in size by comparing your CW2113 with a CAW2111 or a CAW211P.


----------



## mikekilo725

Get to join after this weekend's Birthday celebration


----------



## ddthanhbb

jihn said:


> Why easier to wear? I can't see a difference in size by comparing your CW2113 with a CAW2111 or a CAW211P.


The CAW2111 (39x39mm) is bigger 1mm than CW2113 (38x38mm). CW2113 is seats well on my wrist, very comfortable.


----------



## leaurend

ddthanhbb said:


> The CAW2111 (39x39mm) is bigger 1mm than CW2113 (38x38mm). CW2113 is seats well on my wrist, very comfortable.


Mine is a LE vintage calibre 11 CAW211. The case is wider is thicker. Also his wrist is under 6.5 inch; smaller than mine. I advise you to go to the following link as it provides great review and comparison.

www.calibre11.com/review-monaco-vintage/


----------



## leaurend

One of the comparison pic from the article linked on my previous post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jihn

Thank you, guys. I thought there is only one Monaco. But there are some more to get to know. For small wrists I think the bottom of the case is important for having a comfortable feeling. Feels closer with a small bottom, right?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Hey guys, I've had this one for 18 years, the original re-issue Cs2110. When this came out I went crazy trying to find one in NYC. Internet was no good then, had to call up everyplace I could think of. Finally found it at Saks 5th ave of all places. After all this time I'm thinking of parting with it, just don't wear it much and I'm strictly on the dive watch thing now.


----------



## tenoates

Always wanted the vintage Monaco but couldn't resist this one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Got a better photo of the Calibre 12 ACM LE now:


----------



## tenoates

Here are other photos of my Monaco. Love the look that works with jeans or with a suit.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Archiesdad

I like the idea of a blue leather strap on my Monaco, similar colour to the face maybe, any ideas without breaking the bank as I've weekend away very soon and SWMBO does spend a lot.


----------



## rsucesso

Guys, anyone onf you ever have a monaco polished? Mine has a few dents and I am wondering if it is a good idea to send it to a watchmaker to give it a shine. Seems to be a easy job. Or not? Do anyone regret to have it polished?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

rsucesso said:


> Guys, anyone onf you ever have a monaco polished? Mine has a few dents and I am wondering if it is a good idea to send it to a watchmaker to give it a shine. Seems to be a easy job. Or not? Do anyone regret to have it polished?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I haven't but I think I might. Need to replace the plexi for the third time as well, 18 years of wear adds up


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Thought I'd post mine with new strap, love it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

Wrists today


----------



## Mchu004

New member of the club. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## Elsie1411

Just collected my birthday present from my wife and kids. The downside I've got to wait until November :/


----------



## Theoden1

Elsie1411 said:


> Just collected my birthday present from my wife and kids. The downside I've got to wait until November :/


By coincidence I picked up my birthday present from the wife today also. However I only need wait until September.:-!


----------



## Elsie1411

Theoden1 said:


> Elsie1411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just collected my birthday present from my wife and kids. The downside I've got to wait until November :/
> 
> 
> 
> By coincidence I picked up my birthday present from the wife today also. However I only need wait until September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8550634&d=1466821269"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Very nice that was the other model I looked at. It was a close decision


----------



## Orange_GT3

Elsie1411 said:


> Just collected my birthday present from my wife and kids. The downside I've got to wait until November :/


Is this a limited edition?


----------



## Elsie1411

Orange_GT3 said:


> Elsie1411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just collected my birthday present from my wife and kids. The downside I've got to wait until November :/
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a limited edition?
Click to expand...

It's the CAW2117 which I believe is limited to either 100 or 400 units depending on which site you access


----------



## Orange_GT3

Elsie1411 said:


> It's the CAW2117 which I believe is limited to either 100 or 400 units depending on which site you access


Interesting. A google search for 'tag heuer CAW2117' throws up mostly links to replicas and no reviews or official pages....


----------



## Elsie1411

Have a look its the 2010 Singapore edition. It took ages to track one down as there's not many around


----------



## Elsie1411

http://www.sorelleronco.it/Prodotti/Orologi/TagHeuer/Monaco/Green/monaco_green.htm


----------



## Orange_GT3

Elsie1411 said:


> Have a look its the 2010 Singapore edition. It took ages to track one down as there's not many around





Elsie1411 said:


> MONACO GREEN TAG HEUER Chrono Singapore


Cool. Nice find then. It's frustrating trying to find reliable information about the region specific limited editions. I wish watch companies would maintain a page of basic information of old and discontinued models.


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Elsie1411 said:


> MONACO GREEN TAG HEUER Chrono Singapore


Wow, never even knew that existed, thx!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Got crazy and put mine on a strapcode bracelet, actually love the fit and feel!


----------



## Kennethlam

MY NEW TAG MONACO ...


----------



## rsucesso

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Got crazy and put mine on a strapcode bracelet, actually love the fit and feel!
> 
> View attachment 8664234


Nice!! Wich bracelet model is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldNokia

I really like this dial without the "TAG" in in the logo!



Theoden1 said:


> By coincidence I picked up my birthday present from the wife today also. However I only need wait until September.:-!
> View attachment 8550634


----------



## Orange_GT3

OldNokia said:


> I really like this dial without the "TAG" in in the logo!


Don't knock it. Who knows where Heuer would be today if it wasn't for TAG and now LVMH, of course.


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

This caw211p just arrived today. I had moved away from this brand for awhile, cycling through the usual brands like Omega, Tudor and Rolex, but the Monaco just kept calling to me.... in blue. When the chance to grab this new variation presented itself I knew I had a new daily wearer.










I am now on the hunt for a grey Monaco strap to fit this deployment clasp so I have another option.


----------



## Raza

Orange_GT3 said:


> Don't knock it. Who knows where Heuer would be today if it wasn't for TAG and now LVMH, of course.


Yeah, people love to get up in arms over TAG coming in, conveniently forgetting that Heuer didn't let themselves be purchased for fun.


----------



## fuzzyarrow

Re-watching Breaking Bad and realised this is the watch Jesse gave Walt for his birthday.


----------



## Rayc

The blue face Monaco is a true classic without a doubt.


Sent via morse code.


----------



## Chief F1 Fan

fuzzyarrow said:


> Re-watching Breaking Bad and realised this is the watch Jesse gave Walt for his birthday.


That Walt left on a phone booth roadside in Albuquerque when he returned for one last hurrah.


----------



## hozburun




----------



## Jirok

Monaco Calibre 12 in that deep luscious blue. Purchased in 2012, it very quickly usurped my beloved rotating stable of three Longines (Heritage Conquest, Clous de Paris, and a 1951 handwound) to become my undisputed standard daily. It is stunning and it never stops getting compliments.

After a month of wearing it, I changed the original straps out for a blue leather with contrast stitch for two major reasons. The all blue OEM strap looks a little stark against the polished markers and white subdials so the contrast stitching helps tie the whole piece together. It also tapers less than the OEM strap. Going from 22mm at the pins to 20mm at the clasp. Compare this with the OEM which tapers quite severely from 22mm to 18mm. Combined with an overall increase in thickness, the watch feels more balanced since OEM strap is also quite thin. Calibre 12 is quite sizeable at 39mm and 12mm in overall thickness. So the OEM strap feels like a thin strip of ribbon holding trying to hold something so substantial. I did have to give up the OEM clasp, but the change in visual impact and heft justifies the tradeoff. Picture is from earlier this year when the first set of contrast bands were replaced with an identical new set.


----------



## Matt5

I'm new here, let me show my favorite watch:

cal. 12 1133B









M. Oliveira


----------



## Goin2drt

It just matched today.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Goin2drt said:


> It just matched today.
> View attachment 9190258


I'm toying with the idea of adding the CAW211D to my collection....


----------



## cufflinkcraze

What a beauty, the 211P. Looks very similar to the 40th anniversary !


----------



## mikekilo725

cufflinkcraze said:


> What a beauty, the 211P. Looks very similar to the 40th anniversary !


Meant to be. Per a site dedicate to Tags "The simplest way to think about the new Monaco is that it' s a production version of the limited edition Monaco 40th anniversary model from 2009"


----------



## Polyurethane




----------



## kartadmin

Just joined the club ..


----------



## mikekilo725

Great looking. What strap is that?


----------



## mikekilo725

Nice after image effect


----------



## moste

Joining the club:


----------



## hozburun




----------



## 2wheel

Forgive me for posting here as I already posted in the main TH forum but, I just joined the Monaco club with a 211B. 

I also have my sights set on a 211P. Because the blue is a must. Right? ;-)


----------



## enricodepaoli

2wheel said:


> Forgive me for posting here as I already posted in the main TH forum but, I just joined the Monaco club with a 211B.
> 
> I also have my sights set on a 211P. Because the blue is a must. Right? ;-)


NICE Monaco and pictures! Your watch deserves to pose at both places 

As for having the blue one&#8230; some people collect many variations of a same watch, others (like me) will not want to have doubles. Collecting style is something very personal! A blue Monaco is indeed a classic. I have the very first re-issue from 1998 that was only made in black, and I would not exchange it for ANY Monaco myself! I like your gray dial, though! If it was my only Monaco, I'd probably be set with it!


----------



## enricodepaoli

2wheel said:


> Forgive me for posting here as I already posted in the main TH forum but, I just joined the Monaco club with a 211B.
> 
> I also have my sights set on a 211P. Because the blue is a must. Right? ;-)


NICE Monaco and pictures! Your watch deserves to pose at both places 

As for having the blue one&#8230; some people collect many variations of a same watch, others (like me) will not want to have doubles. Collecting style is something very personal! A blue Monaco is indeed a classic. I have the very first re-issue from 1998 that was only made in black, and I would not exchange it for ANY Monaco myself! I like your gray dial, though! If it was my only Monaco, I'd probably be set with it!

View attachment 9691146


----------



## 2wheel

enricodepaoli said:


> NICE Monaco and pictures! Your watch deserves to pose at both places
> 
> As for having the blue one&#8230; some people collect many variations of a same watch, others (like me) will not want to have doubles. Collecting style is something very personal! A blue Monaco is indeed a classic. I have the very first re-issue from 1998 that was only made in black, and I would not exchange it for ANY Monaco myself! I like your gray dial, though! If it was my only Monaco, I'd probably be set with it!


Thanks. That black is really nice.

I've wanted a Monaco for years. Just never had the means or the timing wasn't right. I studied Monaco's for a very long time and settled on the 211's as my first acquisitions. Then got really lucky (Price and available locally) with the 211B first. If the 211P had come my way, I may could just as easily have been first. What I liked about the 211's is the left crown and their honoring the original 1133B and 1133G. I do like the black and I'm sure one will make its way into the collection at some point but, probably after a 211P. Or maybe after at least one 1133.


----------



## enricodepaoli

2wheel said:


> Thanks. That black is really nice.
> 
> I've wanted a Monaco for years. Just never had the means or the timing wasn't right. I studied Monaco's for a very long time and settled on the 211's as my first acquisitions. Then got really lucky (Price and available locally) with the 211B first. If the 211P had come my way, I may could just as easily have been first. What I liked about the 211's is the left crown and their honoring the original 1133B and 1133G. I do like the black and I'm sure one will make its way into the collection at some point but, probably after a 211P. Or maybe after at least one 1133.


To most people, owning a vintage Monaco is the real desire. Although I have plenty of respect and admiration for the Monacos from the 70s, I am very very happy with my 1998 re-issue and would not trade it ever! As I said, choosing the pieces for a collection is something VERY personal!


----------



## BVItalia

My beloved Monaco from 2009


----------



## enricodepaoli

BVItalia said:


> My beloved Monaco from 2009
> 
> View attachment 9693090


Amazing color combo!


----------



## hozburun




----------



## cufflinkcraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder




----------



## cufflinkcraze

sculder said:


> View attachment 9887218


Looks stunning on you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

hozburun said:


>


Simply love the blue Monaco!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Nice thread! A lot of great watches on here! I'm sure I would have been tempted to pull the trigger on a Monaco much earlier if I had stumbled on this sooner. Now that I've found this thread I'll be sure to post photos of my Monaco when it arrives. 

Cheers,
Jon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

JonS1967 said:


> Nice thread! A lot of great watches on here! I'm sure I would have been tempted to pull the trigger on a Monaco much earlier if I had stumbled on this sooner. Now that I've found this thread I'll be sure to post photos of my Monaco when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Which model(s) do you have your eye on?


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> Which model(s) do you have your eye on?


I just ordered this CAW211P. Should arrive next week. (Photo from Internet)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsucesso

Guys, I see three main dial "types" each one with it's color "flavors"..

The one with horizontal hour markers, like the very first one.
The one with a circle as a chaper ring with hour markers outside it, pointing to the center. (The first re-issue and most calibre 12)
The one with markers inside the circle and a square chapter ring (mostly three register caliber 17)

What is the one each of you likes better? I have a calibre 17 (three registers, black dial) and the lack of the "circle chapter ring" kinda bothers me. It does not look like the real thing. Altough I really think the third register (12 hours) very useful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

rsucesso said:


> Guys, I see three main dial "types" each one with it's color "flavors"..
> 
> The one with horizontal hour markers, like the very first one.
> The one with a circle as a chaper ring with hour markers outside it, pointing to the center. (The first re-issue and most calibre 12)
> The one with markers inside the circle and a square chapter ring (mostly three register caliber 17)
> 
> What is the one each of you likes better? I have a calibre 17 (three registers, black dial) and the lack of the "circle chapter ring" kinda bothers me. It does not look like the real thing. Altough I really think the third register (12 hours) very useful.


I have a Calibre 12 ACM LE. I find the 3 register Monacos a bit busy for my liking. The first one in your list only applies to the McQueen Monacos doesn't it?


----------



## mikekilo725

Sorry, I'm biased as I only own the calibre 11 and bought it for the very reasons you stated


----------



## cufflinkcraze

JonS1967 said:


> I just ordered this CAW211P. Should arrive next week. (Photo from Internet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there is a perfect Monaco, this is it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

cufflinkcraze said:


> If there is a perfect Monaco, this is it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. Just couldn't pass it up for the price. The Monaco will be joining another another icon McQueen is associated with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

This beautiful creature just arrived! It's stunning in person. I can't believe I finally have a Monaco after 20 or so years of wanting one. Somehow other watches kept jumping ahead in line. At the end of the day, I'm glad I waited because this is my favorite iteration thus far. Now comes the hard part... waiting for several days to ensure it's working properly before wearing it. Here's a quick shot I took when I removed it from the box to wind it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Congrats. Wear it well and often. Usually the longer the wait the sweeter the experience


----------



## cufflinkcraze

JonS1967 said:


> This beautiful creature just arrived! It's stunning in person. I can't believe I finally have a Monaco after 20 or so years of wanting one. Somehow other watches kept jumping ahead in line. At the end of the day, I'm glad I waited because this is my favorite iteration thus far. Now comes the hard part... waiting for several days to ensure it's working properly before wearing it. Here's a quick shot I took when I removed it from the box to wind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps the best looking Monaco in my opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

First time on my wrist! Loving it!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirploppy

This watch had always been my dream watch and i finally pulled the trigger. I loved the 2009 40th anniversary but could not quite stomach the $10k entry fee. When i read about/saw the caw211p i could not wait. What a beautiful watch. I will treasure it always.


----------



## JonS1967

sirploppy said:


> This watch had always been my dream watch and i finally pulled the trigger. I loved the 2009 40th anniversary but could not quite stomach the $10k entry fee. When i read about/saw the caw211p i could not wait. What a beautiful watch. I will treasure it always.


Congratulations! I'm loving mine too! I noticed your box has Steve McQueen's name on it. Mine doesn't for some reason. Not really a big deal it just seems a bit to me.

Enjoy your new watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

I know the feeling. Enjoy. Did you find yourself waking up in the middle of the night just to look at it or was that just me


----------



## Chrono_Man

JonS1967 said:


> This beautiful creature just arrived! It's stunning in person. I can't believe I finally have a Monaco after 20 or so years of wanting one. Somehow other watches kept jumping ahead in line. At the end of the day, I'm glad I waited because this is my favorite iteration thus far. Now comes the hard part... waiting for several days to ensure it's working properly before wearing it. Here's a quick shot I took when I removed it from the box to wind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on acquiring this fine piece. I think after all the iterations of the Monaco re-issue this one is the truest to the original. I own a CW2113 with steel bracelet. I sometimes consider selling to get the CAW211P. The perforated strap is better than the older croco grain strap imo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Thanks! I didn't wake up in the middle of the night but I kept staring at it last night instead of watching a TV show I had on. It's all part of the fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Chrono_Man said:


> Congrats on acquiring this fine piece. I think after all the iterations of the Monaco re-issue this one is the truest to the original. I own a CW2113 with steel bracelet. I sometimes consider selling to get the CAW211P. The perforated strap is better than the older croco grain strap imo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! There are a number of versions of this watch I really like, but this is my favorite. The blue takes on a different character depending on the light. This watch is right up there in my book with my Speedy and 1980 Rolex GMT. The quality is impressive too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## JonS1967

I just love this watch! The honeymoon is not over.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## enricodepaoli

That's a cool vintage mug to pose with the Monaco !!!



umarrajs said:


> View attachment 10130954
> View attachment 10130962


----------



## big_raji

Joined the Monaco club just a coupe months ago. Been wanting this piece for years.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I'm definitely in love with this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z

JonS1967 said:


> I'm definitely in love with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. That's the one I'd like to pick up at some point.


----------



## JonS1967

logan2z said:


> Beautiful. That's the one I'd like to pick up at some point.


Thank you for your kind words! I have no regrets picking this one up. It's definitely a keeper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

my bro let me try on his TAG Monaco CW211 (I hope i got the reference right)


----------



## elbeik

Fifty shades of blue.


----------



## BVItalia

Love mine! Bought new in 2009, my first substantial watch purchase!


----------



## ano0oj

I have a chance to buy a new CAW211P straight from Tag(AD) for $4000 flat - good price? Or something that can be available later as well


----------



## Chrono_Man

Wow, what a beautiful piece. I find that with the Monacos, the honeymoon just keeps going and the folks that own them love them alot. It's a combination of the square case, blue dials and contrasting subdials. I just sold my CW2113-0 (with bracelet) to fund this iteration, looking to scratch the itch in the next few weeks!


----------



## JonS1967

Chrono_Man said:


> Wow, what a beautiful piece. I find that with the Monacos, the honeymoon just keeps going and the folks that own them love them alot. It's a combination of the square case, blue dials and contrasting subdials. I just sold my CW2113-0 (with bracelet) to fund this iteration, looking to scratch the itch in the next few weeks!


I'm very happy with mine. It's definitely going to a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

BVItalia said:


> Love mine! Bought new in 2009, my first substantial watch purchase!
> 
> View attachment 10537146


Great background.What strap is that?


----------



## Whiskeydevil

I have wanted a Monaco for 19 years now. Hopefully, I will be joining the club soon.


----------



## navymonaco

Aloha Monaco enthusiasts. I'm super new to this site and this will be my first of many posts. So after obsessing with a blue face Monaco Calibre 12 for the last 7 years, my wife bought me one for my 33 bday back in May of 2016. Now, I am confused in the following aspects:1. What year was the watch manufactured? The model number is CAW2111-0. What do those numbers mean?2. How can I educate myself better on numerous Monacos and Tag Heuers in general? It seems that Tags generate limited edition Monacos every few years. How do you guys keep in touch with that? 3. Thanks for answering and my rambling.


----------



## Orange_GT3

navymonaco said:


> Aloha Monaco enthusiasts. I'm super new to this site and this will be my first of many posts. So after obsessing with a blue face Monaco Calibre 12 for the last 7 years, my wife bought me one for my 33 bday back in May of 2016. Now, I am confused in the following aspects:1. What year was the watch manufactured? The model number is CAW2111-0. What do those numbers mean?2. How can I educate myself better on numerous Monacos and Tag Heuers in general? It seems that Tags generate limited edition Monacos every few years. How do you guys keep in touch with that? 3. Thanks for answering and my rambling.


CAW2111 is the model number. The -0 might be the production run or some very minor change.

The breakdown of the model number is:


C = Chronograph
AW = Monaco
2 = Automatic
1 = Men's size
1 = Steel
1 = dial colour

Check out the Calibre11 web site for details of the Monaco. It has a section for each TAG Heuer/Heuer watch.

HTH


----------



## nanavel

My Monaco


----------



## navymonaco

Orange_GT3 said:


> CAW2111 is the model number. The -0 might be the production run or some very minor change.
> 
> The breakdown of the model number is:
> 
> 
> C = Chronograph
> AW = Monaco
> 2 = Automatic
> 1 = Men's size
> 1 = Steel
> 1 = dial colour
> 
> Check out the Calibre11 web site for details of the Monaco. It has a section for each TAG Heuer/Heuer watch.
> 
> HTH


Orange_GT3
Thank for your reply. I have read the Calibre11 website about Monaco specifically and they don't really dive as deep as I want when it comes to their research. For instance, I purchased my Monaco last May but I don't know when it was manufactured? TAG websites sells them for $5300 and I got mine for authorized dealer for about $4k. Is it because my Monaco was made 3 years ago and was collecting dust on a shelf somewhere? I don't know. 
I'm just trying to better educate myself on this watch and TH in general. Love the racing theme.


----------



## Orange_GT3

navymonaco said:


> Orange_GT3
> Thank for your reply. I have read the Calibre11 website about Monaco specifically and they don't really dive as deep as I want when it comes to their research. For instance, I purchased my Monaco last May but I don't know when it was manufactured? TAG websites sells them for $5300 and I got mine for authorized dealer for about $4k. Is it because my Monaco was made 3 years ago and was collecting dust on a shelf somewhere? I don't know.
> I'm just trying to better educate myself on this watch and TH in general. Love the racing theme.


You won't get information on when it was manufactured off the internet. You would have to contact TAG directly and who knows if they even know.


----------



## navymonaco

I see, that makes sense. So I could potentially be buying a watch in 2016 that was manufactured in 2013? That's strange, especially in a car perspective, i.e. buying a 2013 brand new ford Taurus in 2016. Unless in the watch world it's different.
Thanks for explaining this new world that I dunked into. How many Monaco's does TH produce a year? And how do you stay in touch with limited edition releases?


----------



## Orange_GT3

navymonaco said:


> How many Monaco's does TH produce a year? And how do you stay in touch with limited edition releases?


No idea and keep your eye on the TAG Heuer Facebook page, Calibre 11 and other watch blogs.


----------



## r171pt

I bought mine new about 5 years ago. Today for the first time I tried a new strap. Really loving this nato!


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk

Hi. I am looking for the Monaco Gulf 3118. I know they show up on EBay and chrono 24. Prices seems to be from high 2000s to low 4000s. I am not an expert and would really appreciate any insight on what to look for and how much I can expect to pay for a nice one ? I am not looking to flip, this model has been on my wish list for some time. Thanks again !


----------



## Orange_GT3

pwk said:


> Hi. I am looking for the *Monaco Gulf 3118*. I know they show up on EBay and chrono 24. Prices seems to be from high 2000s to low 4000s. I am not an expert and would really appreciate any insight on what to look for and how much I can expect to pay for a nice one ? I am not looking to flip, this model has been on my wish list for some time. Thanks again !


Can you check your reference please, as I have never seen or heard of a 3118 Gulf model?


----------



## BVItalia

Sorry for the late reply... It's a custom strap by Giuliano. If you are interested I can forward info.


----------



## BVItalia

mikekilo725 said:


> Great background.What strap is that?


Sorry for the late reply... It's a custom strap by Giuliano. If you are interested I can forward info.


----------



## BVItalia

r171pt said:


> I bought mine new about 5 years ago. Today for the first time I tried a new strap. Really loving this nato!
> 
> View attachment 11352226


LOVE it with the nato!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Wow looks great on a Nato....


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Super cool dial..!!


----------



## sternie

r171pt said:


> I bought mine new about 5 years ago. Today for the first time I tried a new strap. Really loving this nato!
> 
> View attachment 11352226


What's your wrist size? Thanks


----------



## pwk

Love the clean dial


----------



## gekos

CW 2113


----------



## Matt5

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I just thought I should share this...


----------



## Dougiebaby

Question to you Monaco owners...

How do you feel (flattered or PO'ed) about the TH Formula 1 Red Bull Racing Chronograph being "inspired" by the Monaco?

















The watch was not only inspired by the Monaco, but it was launched in Monaco last year for the 2016 Monaco Grand Prix. Here is a vid of the launch party:






Even the packaging is similar:

























While it does not have the wrist presence of the Monaco, it is pretty striking on the wrist (it definitely gets noticed)









Give it sunlight and it pops!









Interestingly, I was in Monaco last year during the time of the race - of course, I had no idea of this watch's release at the same time/place. Here I am on my balcony overlooking Monaco harbor at that time.

















So, is this watch a "tribute" or an "insult"?


----------



## MarkR




----------



## Orange_GT3

MarkR said:


> View attachment 12341273


Love it!!! One day, I will add one of these to my collection.


----------



## Stevaroni

My basic black-


----------



## Rusty32

New to this thread, wanted to share my new Monaco Calibre 6; switched out the rubber strap it came with for a light brown perforated leather strap with white stitching and deployment clasp


----------



## JonS1967

Stevaroni said:


> My basic black-


Beautiful! This is the model that first attracted me to the Monaco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuantings




----------



## Rusty32

rsucesso said:


> Guys, anyone onf you ever have a monaco polished? Mine has a few dents and I am wondering if it is a good idea to send it to a watchmaker to give it a shine. Seems to be a easy job. Or not? Do anyone regret to have it polished?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know I'm over a year late but figured I'd respond just in case. I haven't had mine polished by a watchmaker but I have called my local one here in South Carolina and he quoted me approx $80. Its not a hard job at all from what I've gathered, just need someone with a little experience and a polishing wheel. Take some before and after pics if you have it done, I'm curious to see the results. 
I still haven't dropped mine off yet (I don't want to be without it for the period of time it would take him to do it) but I've had luck using a cape cod polishing cloth. It won't remove deeper scratches but it will make it much shinier and take care of the more superficial scratches. Only cost about $8 on Amazon. The tough part is removing the film left behind by the cloth but its very doable with some patience. Hope this helps.


----------



## KurtMan

Gift from my wife last year


----------



## KurtMan

I love the peanut-butter-brown strap. Really nice!


----------



## Davetay

Joined!


----------



## JonS1967

Davetay said:


> Joined!


Congratulations! I love mine. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! I love mine. What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Very handsome watch! Despite the thickness it is comfortable on the wrist. I would have preferred a close case back but willing to compromise with that beautiful dial. Just feel right about it. The hands,indexes and colours are just so balanced for the Cal 11 in my opinion. Foreseeing lots of wrist time


----------



## Junior1

This just arrived. I joined too...


----------



## JonS1967

Junior1 said:


> This just arrived. I joined too...
> 
> View attachment 12475867


Wow! Another beautiful Monaco! Congratulations!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G_Shaun

Joined.....all of you are a bad bad influence!!!! (Not that it's a bad thing) Met my first Monaco a week ago. After a deep dive into the history and this forum, I'm now a VERY happy owner.


----------



## KurtMan

I _really like _the bracelet on that watch!


----------



## KurtMan

New mesh bracelet for my Monaco today. I like it...


----------



## Orange_GT3

KurtMan said:


> I _really like _the bracelet on that watch!


Agreed. It does look very smart. I might enquire about a bracelet for my Monaco, although I suspect I will need to be sitting down when they tell me the price.


----------



## G_Shaun

I think the bracelet sets off the horizontal markers. The store threw in the bracelet & a tag auto winder.


----------



## G_Shaun

The mesh & black face. Great combo!!


----------



## Orange_GT3

G_Shaun said:


> I think the bracelet sets off the horizontal markers. *The store threw in the bracelet & a tag auto winder*.


That's a pretty nice deal!!


----------



## LiquidPZA

Congratulations to everyone in this thread, the Monaco continues to linger high on my list.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Monaco ACM Edition complete with new bracelet (BA0780) for the hot and humid summer months:


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> Monaco ACM Edition complete with new bracelet (BA0780) for the hot and humid summer months:
> 
> View attachment 12534915


Looks fantastic!! The bracelet would be a nice addition. Any recommendations on where to find one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

JonS1967 said:


> Looks fantastic!! The bracelet would be a nice addition. Any recommendations on where to find one?


I bought mine from a TAG boutique today so any AD should be able to order it.


----------



## bribemewithfood

Joined! CAW211P. Seriously bad influence. Got a lecture from the wife but told her I'll sell the Omega PO to cover this  last photo for fun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Just bought a Monaco Gulf CW211a for what I think was a great price! Will post up some pictures once I officially have it in my hands!


----------



## gossler

Bribemewithfood! Nice watch, Welcome! Its a shame that wifes dont understand our addiction. Mine needs a lot of persuasion to accept for me to buy a new watch, that I obviously don't need


----------



## raheelc

Joined the club with the Monaco Gulf! Love this watch, definitely a keeper. Planning on polishing up the hesalite crystal with polywatch, and polishing the deployment clasp up this weekend. Case itself has a few light marks on the polished surfaces, not sure if I should leave them alone or try polishing them out. Thoughts?

Also, does anyone know where I can get an aftermarket strap similar to the original one (black alligator with orange stitching)? The one on the watch is a bit worn out.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

raheelc said:


> Joined the club with the Monaco Gulf! Love this watch, definitely a keeper. Planning on polishing up the hesalite crystal with polywatch, and polishing the deployment clasp up this weekend. Case itself has a few light marks on the polished surfaces, not sure if I should leave them alone or try polishing them out. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can get an aftermarket strap similar to the original one (black alligator with orange stitching)? The one on the watch is a bit worn out.


Best of the Gulf Monacos, IMO.

Try Watch Strap World, Watch Gecko and Clockwork Synergy. All of these make TAG compatible straps. Somewhere there is a thread dedicated to aftermarket TAG Heuer compatible straps. I'll try and dig out the link.


----------



## JonS1967

raheelc said:


> Joined the club with the Monaco Gulf! Love this watch, definitely a keeper. Planning on polishing up the hesalite crystal with polywatch, and polishing the deployment clasp up this weekend. Case itself has a few light marks on the polished surfaces, not sure if I should leave them alone or try polishing them out. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, does anyone know where I can get an aftermarket strap similar to the original one (black alligator with orange stitching)? The one on the watch is a bit worn out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Great looking watch! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Orange_GT3 said:


> Best of the Gulf Monacos, IMO.
> 
> Try Watch Strap World, Watch Gecko and Clockwork Synergy. All of these make TAG compatible straps. Somewhere there is a thread dedicated to aftermarket TAG Heuer compatible straps. I'll try and dig out the link.


Thanks for the suggestions! I've already checked watch gecko, but didn't see an alligator-style strap with orange stitching. I'll check out the other sites!



JonS1967 said:


> Great looking watch! Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Davetay

Monday blue.....


----------



## bluefoam

That really is a thing of beauty... A modern classic. Mine's a calibre 12 black dial... It's my grail watch. But the calibre 11 is sooooo cewl!!!


----------



## kartadmin

Here's my Monaco:


http://imgur.com/Fl8bxIF


----------



## AussieAlex

Here's mine on a vintage Monaco MkII bracelet


----------



## raheelc

So I received an aftermarket strap for my Monaco Gulf today (bought from an ebay seller), but the strap seems to be too thick to pass through the deployment clasp clamp. The stated thickness of the strap is 2mm. Will probably return this strap and look for another. Does anyone have any experience with an aftermarket strap that actually fits the stock Tag Deployment clasp?


----------



## FFB1890

Happy new owner here.. long doubted between vintage Carrera / vintage monaco but decided I like this one best.. as a first one anyway


----------



## JonS1967

FFB1890 said:


> Happy new owner here.. long doubted between vintage Carrera / vintage monaco but decided I like this one best.. as a first one anyway


We need a picture or it never happened 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFB1890

Haha yes couldn't upload from the iPad. so here it is:

View attachment 12610969


----------



## JonS1967

FFB1890 said:


> Haha yes couldn't upload from the iPad. so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 12610969


Couldn't see it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFB1890

No idea how to get the picture upload to work then 🙁🤔. I was wondering, does anyone know of a good / nice box (not the original box, I keep that safe in a closet) to store the watch in at night/while traveling?


----------



## FFB1890

View attachment 12615279


3rd attempt


----------



## FFB1890

o|

this should do it then...


----------



## JonS1967

FFB1890 said:


> View attachment 12615287
> 
> 
> o|
> 
> this should do it then...


It worked! Great looking watch!! Thanks for all your efforts to post the picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFB1890

Thanks no problem, a pleasure to share here! A few more photos:









By the way, did you notice how incredibly cool the profile is of the watch when looked at sideways? The photo doesn't do it justice but I really enjoy looking at it from this angle too:


----------



## JonS1967

FFB1890 said:


> Thanks no problem, a pleasure to share here! A few more photos:
> 
> View attachment 12616895
> 
> 
> By the way, did you notice how incredibly cool the profile is of the watch when looked at sideways? The photo doesn't do it justice but I really enjoy looking at it from this angle too:
> 
> View attachment 12616907


Your dial is a different shade of blue than mine. It's hard to imagine one model having two different, but equally awesome, shades of blue.

I've definitely noticed that this watch has nothing but incredibly cool angles 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFB1890

I did a search through this forum and if I am correct yours has the crown on the left side right? Indeed they have two different shades, I noticed that too. They're both very nice, I agree.


----------



## JonS1967

FFB1890 said:


> I did a search through this forum and if I am correct yours has the crown on the left side right? Indeed they have two different shades, I noticed that too. They're both very nice, I agree.


Yes, I should have posted a picture. Here's the blue version I have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFB1890

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## gossler

FFB1890 said:


> I did a search through this forum and if I am correct yours has the crown on the left side right? Indeed they have two different shades, I noticed that too. They're both very nice, I agree.


The one with the crown on the Left has a matte type of dial with a darker blue. The Calibre12 with the crown on the right, has a sunburst dial, which reflects different shades of blue, from baby blue to black. That is why I chose the Calibre 12. I love that dial


----------



## gossler

FFB1890 said:


> Thanks no problem, a pleasure to share here! A few more photos:
> 
> View attachment 12616895
> 
> 
> By the way, did you notice how incredibly cool the profile is of the watch when looked at sideways? The photo doesn't do it justice but I really enjoy looking at it from this angle too:
> 
> View attachment 12616907


I absolutely love the profile of the Monaco. I find myself staring at it more than I care to admit.


----------



## raheelc

Waiting to board a flight









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

JonS1967 said:


> Yes, I should have posted a picture. Here's the blue version I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beaut

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay




----------



## FFB1890

Not sure this should go in this forum, but I just noticed Rob Brydon in the Trip to Spain wearing a monaco..


----------



## WatchCollector85

My CAW211P around town eating sushi. I love this watch! Its my "crowd" watch. If I'm going somewhere fun this is the timepiece.


----------



## Gdanie

If there a choice between Monaco 24 or the regular one (caliber 12/11) which one would be to buy if price and the size really don't matter? The Monaco 24 doesn't come up on Tag Huer website but still available at Amazon n few other places..but not in TG official stores..

thanks,
daniel


----------



## WatchCollector85

Gdanie said:


> If there a choice between Monaco 24 or the regular one (caliber 12/11) which one would be to buy if price and the size really don't matter? The Monaco 24 doesn't come up on Tag Huer website but still available at Amazon n few other places..but not in TG official stores..
> 
> thanks,
> daniel


I would answer you with a question. What "look" are you going for? The Cal 11 is a more vintage, blue jeans an t-shirt wearing piece. The Cal 12 is a little dressier. And finally the Cal 36(MONACO 24) is modern, suit, with ultra-wrist presence. IMO


----------



## JS3

I'm starting to shop around for a new or mint Monaco calibre 12. What would you experts say is a fair price for a new one? I obviously do not want to pay list at the Tag boutique, but just some guidelines would help me out.

Thanks..


----------



## Ghost410

Just ordered my Steve McQueen Cal 11 and cannot wait to receive it


----------



## JS3

Ghost410 said:


> Just ordered my Steve McQueen Cal 11 and cannot wait to receive it


Did you by any chance compare the Cal 11 to the Cal 12?
What made you decide on the Cal 11?


----------



## Ghost410

I wanted the one more authentic to the original. Plus I really liked the winder on the left.


----------



## gossler

Ghost410 said:


> I wanted the one more authentic to the original. Plus I really liked the winder on the left.


I found the crown on the left uncomfortable to use, and the matt blue dial not to my liking. I love the sunburst blue dial of the calibre 12 and the combination of the red accents better then that of the Cal 11. But that is my personal preference.


----------



## JS3

Ghost410 said:


> I wanted the one more authentic to the original. Plus I really liked the winder on the left.


This is what i do like about the 11, and also the "Heuer" only logo.


----------



## JS3

gossler said:


> I found the crown on the left uncomfortable to use, and the matt blue dial not to my liking. I love the sunburst blue dial of the calibre 12 and the combination of the red accents better then that of the Cal 11. But that is my personal preference.


So much to like between the 11 and the 12 but I might be leaning towards the 12. That sunburst dial is a thing of beauty and the blue alligator band really compliments it. I also prefer the radial hour markers, I think.

I suppose you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## JS3

Finally pulled the trigger on a brand new Calibre 12 yesterday. Shipped Next day, should be on my wrist in less than 9 hours, hopefully. Can’t wait. Excited!!!


----------



## JS3

Wooooohoooooo!!!
Just arrived a few hours ago...:-d Love it!


----------



## gossler

JS3 said:


> Wooooohoooooo!!!
> Just arrived a few hours ago...:-d Love it!
> View attachment 12799151


Congratulations!


----------



## JS3

gossler said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you. I just love the blue sunburst dial.









A question to the Monaco 12 owners regarding straps. Do you guys pair other leather straps with yours other than nato straps. I feel that the blue croc is pretty much the "go to" with this watch 90% of the time. Black isn't gonna look much different.


----------



## Orange_GT3

JS3 said:


> Thank you. I just love the blue sunburst dial.
> 
> View attachment 12799939
> 
> 
> A question to the Monaco 12 owners regarding straps. Do you guys pair other leather straps with yours other than nato straps. I feel that the blue croc is pretty much the "go to" with this watch 90% of the time. Black isn't gonna look much different.


Have a look some for perforated racing straps which go well with the Monaco, IMO.


----------



## gossler

I found this strap in ebay, for like 20. I enjoy using this strap every now and then... but usually wear it on the blue croc


----------



## JonS1967

JS3 said:


> Wooooohoooooo!!!
> Just arrived a few hours ago...:-d Love it!
> View attachment 12799151


Awesome! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phass

do you guys feel comfortabel using monaco calibre 11 ,calibre 12 ?? 
compare to maybe breitling chrono cokpit , colt ?? maybe panerai..
i do feel wear panerai not really comfortable beacuse the crwonguard ..or maybe i not get used to ??


----------



## JS3

I also have a Panera 328 and it wears very comfortably around my wrist. No issues with the crownguard.
That said, I'm a little more conscious of the monaco crown so I wear it a little higher on the wrist.


----------



## JS3

A question for the Cal 12 owners. 
When setting the time on my Monaco, I always have to allow about 20 seconds before the minute hand starts. The minute and seconds hand synchronizes about 20 seconds after pushing the crown to position 1. Is this a characteristic of the Cal 12? I seem to remember having to do this also with a blk Monaco Cal 12 that I owned a few yrs back. None of my other watches do this.


----------



## Andygreg

This is my Calibre 15 that I got from my father in law. Found it in one of his drawer’s without a crown or anything. He added a generic crown and have it to me, but the crystal got messed up when I sent it to get fixed. Hoping to get an original crystal and crown to start wearing this bad boy again.


----------



## danowat

Joined the club today!


----------



## JS3

danowat said:


> Joined the club today!
> View attachment 12842913


Congrats. Very nice!!!


----------



## jimiwilli

Joined the Club This week!

I've been wearing it for 3 days straight...which is really rare for me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS3

jimiwilli said:


> Joined the Club This week!
> 
> I've been wearing it for 3 days straight...which is really rare for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Congrats and welcome to the club. It really is a sweet watch, isn't it?


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## Phass

so stunning ..blue blue ......mr white aka heisenberg


----------



## LovecK

That one...


----------



## gossler




----------



## veteq

Have been a fan of Tag for many years ( currently own 6 of their watches) and for the last year or so, I have been hoping to pick up a Monaco. Fortunately the opportunity presented itself yesterday and I went for it. Great looking watch in my opinion.


----------



## Orange_GT3

veteq said:


> Have been a fan of Tag for many years ( currently own 6 of their watches) and for the last year or so, I have been hoping to pick up a Monaco. Fortunately the opportunity presented itself yesterday and I went for it. Great looking watch in my opinion.


You jumped in at the deep end of Monacos. Nice!


----------



## lightingball2

Just thought I'd say hello and send you all a pic of mine. I just got my Monaco in March. Enjoy......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I love a good Macro Shot


----------



## kgeez

let me attach my Monaco too.
Do you happen to know what is the added value in caliber6 compared to the base eta2895? (if there is any..)
Thanks!


----------



## hogwldfltr

Newly arrived yesterday. Card filled out when it shipped. Love the dressiness of the black and black CAW2110!!!! I like the McQueen heritage. First foray into TAG Heuer territory!!!!


----------



## Archiesdad

kgeez said:


> let me attach my Monaco too.
> Do you happen to know what is the added value in caliber6 compared to the base eta2895? (if there is any..)
> Thanks!
> View attachment 13334185


Is the calibre 6 the only COSC movement?


----------



## kgeez

Hello!

It is not COSC.


----------



## Paulsky

Had a 2008 Monaco for over 8 years. Sold it a couple years ago and now looking at these pics I kind of miss it.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Archiesdad said:


> Is the calibre 6 the only COSC movement?


There is a COSC certified Carrera Calibre 6 but not a Monaco.


----------



## ajsek

Hi all. Yesterday I finally got mine cal.12. It's stinning! Sign me to the club please 🙂


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## gekos

Paulsky said:


> Had a 2008 Monaco for over 8 years. Sold it a couple years ago and now looking at these pics I kind of miss it.
> View attachment 13416625


And great strap too. I have the same model and I don't plan to sell it.


----------



## Dreamnine

Some nice photos there.

I still love my Monaco and can remember the date I bought it - April 15th this year. I get a few compliments on it, people asking about it who know nothing about watches. They are all shocked and think I'm odd when I tell them it cost nearly 4K.


----------



## jaythedreamer

All great pictures. Waiting for mine - the new 2018 Gulf 50th Anniv Special Edition!


----------



## jaythedreamer

My 2018 Gulf special Edition.


----------



## wjhoffmann

I definitely want to see some pictures when that one arrives. Congratulations.


jaythedreamer said:


> All great pictures. Waiting for mine - the new 2018 Gulf 50th Anniv Special Edition!


----------



## jaythedreamer

wjhoffmann said:


> I definitely want to see some pictures when that one arrives. Congratulations.


I got it, the above post with pictures are by me, my watch and my wrist shot


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## enricodepaoli

Tag Heuer and Mercedes-Benz always go well together! (Am I biased ??) b-) :think: ;-)



lightingball2 said:


> Just thought I'd say hello and send you all a pic of mine. I just got my Monaco in March. Enjoy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli

Archiesdad said:


> Is the calibre 6 the only COSC movement?


The Calibre 6 is an ETA 2895 (or Sellita equivalent), derived from the 2892 movement. It's only COSC if it's marked as such, but even if it's not, it performs very nicely, usually reported to perform to COSC standards.


----------



## kgeez

Thanks!


----------



## JonS1967

Wore mine yesterday. One of my all time favorites!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie

Juz bought Tag Monaco recently.. love it so much.. i think its very versatile.. very unique look with the square look.. love it!!!


----------



## readyandgame

These are just handsome Monacos! Glad I have one!


----------



## JonS1967

chin9_ie said:


> Juz bought Tag Monaco recently.. love it so much.. i think its very versatile.. very unique look with the square look.. love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 13660895
> View attachment 13660897
> View attachment 13660899
> 
> 
> View attachment 13660901


Great pictures. Congratulations on your new Monaco! I love mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie

Heuer Monaco or Rolex Daytona ??... love em both


----------



## [email protected]

My Monaco 24

Its a calibre 36 bought for me 5 years ago by now wife for our engagement (of cause I got her a ring).


----------



## chin9_ie

Latest shot of my Heuer Monaco


----------



## gossler

1960's vibe


----------



## bankingaddict

Damn I miss so much my blue Monaco


----------



## Raza

chin9_ie said:


> View attachment 13743835
> 
> 
> Latest shot of my Heuer Monaco


Amazing photo! Beautiful watch, too.


----------



## Raza

I still utterly adore this watch. Most beautiful anyone's ever made, in my opinion.


----------



## chin9_ie

Any tips on how to clean leather strap? and get rid of the odor... 
thing i dislike about leather strap is the smell for sweat after prolong use...


----------



## TLUX

Very nice!


----------



## MustangMike

I would like to join the club. Got this Gulf CAW211R back last spring for myself as a bday gift. Love that it can pass as formal and casual wear.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## AaaVee

Re-joining Monaco club with a birthday present to myself


----------



## JonS1967

AaaVee said:


> Re-joining Monaco club with a birthday present to myself


 Congratulations! I think it's one of the coolest watches around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile

I just bought this as a birthday present to myself - My 1st Tag


----------



## MustangMike

Sharksmile said:


> I just bought this as a birthday present to myself - My 1st Tag
> 
> View attachment 13807389


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sharksmile said:


> I just bought this as a birthday present to myself - My 1st Tag
> 
> View attachment 13807389


Congrats! I really like the new Monaco quartz and considering this watch for my next purchase. How do you like it and ... what is the lug width?


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sharksmile said:


> I just bought this as a birthday present to myself - My 1st Tag
> 
> View attachment 13807389


Congrats! I really like the new Monaco quartz and considering this watch for my next purchase. How do you like it and ... what is the lug width?


----------



## Ard

AaaVee said:


> Re-joining Monaco club with a birthday present to myself


Happy Birthday then, that's the only watch I would still buy. I have a black dial aquaracer and the opaline dial Carrera, one of these days I'd like one like yours.


----------



## Sharksmile

Dougiebaby said:


> Congrats! I really like the new Monaco quartz and considering this watch for my next purchase. How do you like it and ... what is the lug width?


I really enjoy it.
I haven't measured the lugs as yet. But it wears super comfortably on my 7.5 wrist.


----------



## Sharksmile

Dougiebaby said:


> Congrats! I really like the new Monaco quartz and considering this watch for my next purchase. How do you like it and ... what is the lug width?


I really enjoy it.
I haven't measured the lugs as yet. But it wears super comfortably on my 7.5 wrist.


----------



## datbme150

Found this little gym as a quick buy and flip, but have fallen in love with it. Struggling to list it. It just sits so well on my wrist


----------



## Orange_GT3

datbme150 said:


> Found this little gym as a quick buy and flip, but have fallen in love with it. Struggling to list it. It just sits so well on my wrist


My favourite Gulf Monaco. I intend to pick one up at some point but I have noticed prices creeping up.


----------



## JonS1967

datbme150 said:


> Found this little gym as a quick buy and flip, but have fallen in love with it. Struggling to list it. It just sits so well on my wrist


Such a great looking watch. You might regret selling it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150

I haven't done a good job of selling it at all. I have gotten really good at wearing it though.


----------



## chin9_ie

Heuer Monaco


----------



## jaythedreamer

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I had a Carrera Chronograph (Calibre 16) and IIRC it had it's chrono minute hand jump to the next minute when chrono is engaged / pushed and completes a minute, while my Monaco Gulf (Calibre 11) has the chrono minute hand moves gradual to next minute (the timing of the chrono second completing and aligning the chrono minute is perfect through) . Is that a difference in the movement?


----------



## Olyeller68

Been wanting a Monaco forever, last weekend it finally happened.










I'm so glad I finally pulled the trigger and got it, loving it!

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Olyeller68 said:


> Been wanting a Monaco forever, last weekend it finally happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I finally pulled the trigger and got it, loving it!
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Congratulations!! Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

I will be pulling the trigger on one of these shortly (maybe next week). Perfect "sporty dress" watch to compliment my (fav) No date Sub...

















And my TH F1 Chrono


----------



## Dougiebaby

I will be pulling the trigger on one of these shortly (maybe next week). Perfect "sporty dress" watch to compliment my (fav) No date Sub...

View attachment 13905299


View attachment 13905305


And my TH F1 Chrono

View attachment 13905315


----------



## Stirling Moss

Very very soon...


----------



## datbme150

Make it happen


----------



## steeevvvooo

Used to own this Monaco 24. Traded it against a Vacheron Overseas Chrono, which is now also gone. I regret trading this Tag as it was my first decent watch and I wore it on my wedding day. I found I wasn't wearing it so thought it was better to trade it than keep it. That trade started a bit of a watch addiction which has now snowballed so not only did I lose a sentimental watch but it also cost me a lot of money in the following months 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer

The Heuer Monaco Gulf Special Edition


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## denny73

And here is mine Monaco 1133G from 1970


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## Tarek307

Monaco Club checking in


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Just got mine. My AD also gave a few additional goodies (they carry both TH & Rolex). This is going to be my "dress watch" and my Sub will handle day-to-day duties. I couldn't be happier (at my budget) - this is the perfect duo for me: 1 dressy 1 sport; 1 square 1 round; 1 shiny 1 brushed; 1 leather 1 bracelet ... both black. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Here's my new Monaco  in 4K






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2

Here









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Blue is still the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

MustangMike said:


> Blue is still the best
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Blue










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Dougiebaby

Black dial, blue rally strap - love it!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

The black dial is growing on me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

The black dial is the PERFECT dressy but sporty watch for me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Monaco  straps ...

Vintage light brown rally w/contrasting stitching

Navy blue rally w/contrasting stitching

Original black croc

Tag Heuer Monaco 37mm Watch Straps 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Loving the sunburst blue dial


----------



## lakjat

JonS1967 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed Agreed....
The blue dial is the best









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Vintage inspired rally strap today





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

More vintage inspired...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Dougiebaby said:


> More vintage inspired...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That looks handsome...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Monaco..... the lume shows.....









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Had to put on some new red shoes...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Looks wow.. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie




----------



## lakjat

Todays companion









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

Dougiebaby said:


> Here's my new Monaco  in 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not usually into square watches. I have one exception...TAG. looks good man

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredette

vbluep51v2 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What year is that?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## neons

Had this since junior year of high school... figured I should join the community by now 

The matching dial and date window color are a wonderful touch.


----------



## neons

Fredette said:


> What year is that?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Reference number is CAW211P I believe


----------



## Jaguarshark




----------



## lakjat

neons said:


> View attachment 14351101
> 
> 
> Had this since junior year of high school... figured I should join the community by now
> 
> The matching dial and date window color are a wonderful touch.


Welcome to the community, it is addictive though... no way out......

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vestergaard-DK

Dougiebaby said:


> Had to put on some new red shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing with the red strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

My re-issue...


----------



## Fredette

lakjat said:


> Welcome to the community, it is addictive though... no way out......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


"no way out" haha. Hotel California over here 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

sculder said:


> My re-issue...


I love vintage-inspired strap on yours ... we have similar taste.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

Dougiebaby said:


> I love vintage-inspired strap on yours ... we have similar taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome combination. What brand of strap?


----------



## Dougiebaby

sculder said:


> Awesome combination. What brand of strap?


Clockworksynergy dot ...

Straps are $25 and very nice. I have three (blue, brown, and red)




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

sculder said:


> My re-issue...


Love this one! Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex

Jaguarshark said:


>


Nice, Jag


----------



## camaroz1985

That is a great picture. The more is see the Monaco the more I like it. I originally didn't like the square shape, but it is really growing on me, and the 80s and 90s special editions look great!


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## lakjat

camaroz1985 said:


> That is a great picture. The more is see the Monaco the more I like it. I originally didn't like the square shape, but it is really growing on me, and the 80s and 90s special editions look great!


The Monaco has now become my everyday wear...... beginning to like it over almost all other round dials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

camaroz1985 said:


> That is a great picture. The more is see the Monaco the more I like it. I originally didn't like the square shape, but it is really growing on me, and the 80s and 90s special editions look great!


I don't know why, but I'm pretty sure I like the look of the Monaco better when it's sitting on it's stand than when it's on my wrist.


----------



## camaroz1985

gossler said:


> I don't know why, but I'm pretty sure I like the look of the Monaco better when it's sitting on it's stand than when it's on my wrist.


I'm the exact opposite. Sitting on a stand or in a display (or pictures on TAG's website) generally don't do it for me, but seeing it on wrist or out in the wild makes it look better. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Dougiebaby

It looks better on my wrist than on a stand 

Also, it looks larger on wrist than the 37mm size suggests. My wrist is 7.25"



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakjat

Dougiebaby said:


> It looks better on my wrist than on a stand
> 
> Also, it looks larger on wrist than the 37mm size suggests. My wrist is 7.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the same about all of the watches I love, I think they will always look better on my wrist than on the stand.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey

Olyeller68 said:


> Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


Wonderful wrist presence


----------



## dropmyload

My dream watch and grail!


----------



## MustangMike

Sold my Gulf earlier this year. Found a good deal on the one I really wanted...CAW211P. THE Monaco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884

Joined the Monaco Club this week.









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## JonS1967

phoenix844884 said:


> Joined the Monaco Club this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Congratulations! I absolutely love mine! I hope you enjoy yours for many years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennieman

I love your Monaco, I hope to be able to join the Monaco Club soon!


----------



## watch1440

Happy to be a member of *The Monaco Club* for many years now.
Here are some of my square-ish friends.

Re-edition 1999, CS2111








Heuer Monaco CAW211D-0


----------



## byunts

Just joined the club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

byunts said:


> Just joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome, and congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover

Monaco 69


----------



## ashar_amu

New Entry..


----------



## ashar_amu

removing duplicate entry


----------



## lakjat

JonS1967 said:


> Welcome, and congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on ur wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusjchid

The one that got away ... should never have sold this ... 1533B ... patined a sort of purple









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusjchid

Still got this one ... will keep forever









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashar_amu




----------



## JonS1967

ashar_amu said:


> View attachment 14939893


The time only version is very sharp. Looks great on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

JonS1967 said:


> The time only version is very sharp. Looks great on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing this the last few days.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denwol

A new purchase


----------



## JonS1967

denwol said:


> A new purchase
> 
> View attachment 15122839


Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dima_real

Feel lucky to be born in 1969, such a great year for the history of horology!!!
Watches related to '69 are always attractive to me and the Monaco couldn't stay out of my collection. Really enjoy wearing the Monaco very often. It is my favorite at the moment and definitely, by far, the most complimented one. 
Planning to purchase the Zenith A384 soon....the comparison will be very hard!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

There is just something uniquely special about a Monaco


----------



## Fredette

This is my second. I think I prefer the leather










Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Dima_real said:


> Feel lucky to be born in 1969, such a great year for the history of horology!!!
> Watches related to '69 are always attractive to me and the Monaco couldn't stay out of my collection. Really enjoy wearing the Monaco very often. It is my favorite at the moment and definitely, by far, the most complimented one.
> Planning to purchase the Zenith A384 soon....the comparison will be very hard!


Looks fantastic! I like the Milanese bracelet, it looks great. May I ask the brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Fredette said:


> This is my second. I think I prefer the leather


Very nice!


----------



## Dima_real

JonS1967 said:


> Looks fantastic! I like the Milanese bracelet, it looks great. May I ask the brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is an old Milanese of mine, i do not remember the price and the shop i bought it (probably on amazon). It is a no name, not something special, average quality...still beautiful and very comfortable!


----------



## mclmk8d

I've been wearing mine just about everyday; it was a 70th birthday present to myself, goes great with my 72 Porsche 911 T, as much as I can drive it these days. Anyway, I love the watch but I'm not crazy about the black band. I've been looking at blue bands out there, and came upon this one, a Monaco from the 90s, which I love. Is there a go place to find old Monaco bands? Does anyone know any band artisans that might be able to make one? Please let me know...thanks. In the meantime, some photos:
*the band I really like*:








*My Monaco:*








and Daisy, my 72 Porsche 911 T, taken on the Mt. Whitney Portal Road in Lone Pine, CA:








Serge
Instagram: truevisionmediaworks


----------



## gr8sw

one of the early production 1133G :-!


----------



## Orange_GT3

mclmk8d said:


> I've been wearing mine just about everyday; it was a 70th birthday present to myself, goes great with my 72 Porsche 911 T, as much as I can drive it these days. Anyway, I love the watch but I'm not crazy about the black band. I've been looking at blue bands out there, and came upon this one, a Monaco from the 90s, which I love. Is there a go place to find old Monaco bands? Does anyone know any band artisans that might be able to make one? Please let me know...thanks. In the meantime, some photos:
> *the band I really like*:
> View attachment 15152051


This is a fairly new model that was released last year as part of the Monaco 50 range. Any TAG Heuer boutique should be able to source the strap. Whether they will or not is another matter, since you don't own the watch.

Otherwise, the Monaco has a 22mm lug width so the world is your oyster for after market straps.


----------



## mrwatchusername

New to the Club!


----------



## Stevaroni

dsabinojr said:


> New to the Club!
> 
> View attachment 15198483


----------



## Stevaroni

New member on bracelet...


----------



## Orange_GT3

Stevaroni said:


> New member on bracelet...


Nice, the bracelet is so comfortable isn't it?


----------



## Stevaroni

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice, the bracelet is so comfortable isn't it?


Yes, it's way underrated


----------



## phoenix844884

Quintessential watch to own for a Chronograph lover


----------



## gthompson34

Got a new strap today from Aaron Bespoke. Navy blue gator. I love the red stitching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Dollares

gthompson34 said:


> Got a new strap today from Aaron Bespoke. Navy blue gator. I love the red stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo!


----------



## Dougiebaby

phoenix844884 said:


> Quintessential watch to own for a Chronograph lover
> View attachment 15332383


Also, quintessential watch to own for a square watch lover 

I considered the new Cartier Santos but the "medium" (35mm) was too small and the "large" (39mm) was too large.

The 37mm time version of the Monaco is perfect for my 7.25" wrist. Plus it LOVES different straps.

Heres brown, blue, red, and black...





































BONUS PIC ... MONACO in MONACO 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Finally put the bracelet on.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice, the bracelet is so comfortable isn't it?


I really like the bracelet. Very sharp. Glad to hear it's comfortable. I'd like to get one some day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

JonS1967 said:


> I really like the bracelet. Very sharp. Glad to hear it's comfortable. I'd like to get one some day.


Go for it, you won't regret it. It is also, surprisingly, pretty keenly priced.


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> Go for it, you won't regret it. It is also, surprisingly, pretty keenly priced.


Keenly priced?? That's not typically the case. Did you source yours from an AD or can you find one online?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

JonS1967 said:


> Keenly priced?? That's not typically the case. Did you source yours from an AD or can you find one online?


Tag Heuer boutique. It was AU$460. The Carrera H bracelet, by comparison, is around AU$650.


----------



## phoenix844884

Orange_GT3 said:


> Tag Heuer boutique. It was AU$460. The Carrera H bracelet, by comparison, is around AU$650.


That is brilliant pricing! I'll talk to my local AD tomorrow.

I am quite surprised to see the perfect fit on the Calibre 11 case.

Any idea about the part number?


----------



## phoenix844884

Enjoy some macro shots of this amazing watch!


----------



## Orange_GT3

phoenix844884 said:


> Any idea about the part number?


From memory, it is BA0780.


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> Tag Heuer boutique. It was AU$460. The Carrera H bracelet, by comparison, is around AU$650.


Wow! That's not that bad at all. Thanks for the information!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884

Orange_GT3 said:


> From memory, it is BA0780.


Aaannnd.....ordered! Thanks for your help.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Orange_GT3

phoenix844884 said:


> Aaannnd.....ordered! Thanks for your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## lakjat

phoenix844884 said:


> Enjoy some macro shots of this amazing watch!
> 
> View attachment 15378604
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378606
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378608


Love the sharp edges. The shots are too good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acarb

Fredette said:


> This is my second. I think I prefer the leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


One of my favorites! I've been looking to pick one of these up lately


----------



## jhdscript

My first *Tag Heuer Monaco*


----------



## Gregarooni

Michael Gerrard said:


> And I think the gentleman is sitting in an Aston Martin
> 
> Here's mine. My dream watch, and love the black on black:
> 
> View attachment 6281506


Hey Michael, yes good spot! My Aston Martin DB9 Volante.

Your watch is absolutely stunning in that colour. Pure class 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

Olyeller68 said:


> Finally put the bracelet on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


I have never seen a Monaco on a bracelet before.

That is, as they say in these parts, the dog's b*ll*cks.

Is it some class of engineer?


----------



## Olyeller68

Ascalon said:


> I have never seen a Monaco on a bracelet before.
> 
> That is, as they say in these parts, the dog's b*ll*cks.
> 
> Is it some class of engineer?


I guess you could say it's a Tag Heuer class of engineer specifically made for the Monaco. It gives it a totally different look and feel.

I wasn't sure how I would like it, so I had it in my watch box for quite a while before it got put on.

Once it was on and sized I immediately knew it would stay.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Pongster




----------



## jpeake

Here is my WAW131a Monaco. New to the TAG brand. This was too good to pass up. It fits so well on the wrist, and I absolutely love wearing it.


----------



## phoenix844884

Orange_GT3 said:


> You're welcome.


The bracelet arrived! Perfect fit too. I think it elevates the watch on the whole


----------



## Dougiebaby

jpeake said:


> Here is my WAW131a Monaco. New to the TAG brand. This was too good to pass up. It fits so well on the wrist, and I absolutely love wearing it.
> View attachment 15441818


Looks great. It's a perfect watch to experiment with different straps...




























And a bonus shot of my Monaco in Monaco 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Getting the weekend started.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## JonS1967

phoenix844884 said:


> The bracelet arrived! Perfect fit too. I think it elevates the watch on the whole
> 
> View attachment 15489739


Looks great! Is it comfortable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

phoenix844884 said:


> Enjoy some macro shots of this amazing watch!
> 
> View attachment 15378604
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378606
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378608


Bravo ? ? ?


----------



## spikkyboy

Hi everybody, I had an F1 INDY a few years back then a rolex hulk and a gmt batman. I got an email from goldsmiths to say the new Monaco was released yesterday. Fell straight in love with it and it coming today. Bracelet model.
I am on waiting list for new green bezel sub but hold little hope of ever seeing it!


----------



## phoenix844884

JonS1967 said:


> Looks great! Is it comfortable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extremely comfortable!


----------



## spikkyboy

Coming today. Just waiting for an email with time slot. Cant wait! Will post pics later


----------



## 0-60

Some beautiful Monaco’s here. I’m still looking for my perfect example mint CS2111 so I can post pics here one day.


----------



## JonS1967

phoenix844884 said:


> Extremely comfortable!


Thanks for the feedback! I'm very tempted to get one but the wife has imposed a watch moratorium  Perhaps a future purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

spikkyboy said:


> Hi everybody, I had an F1 INDY a few years back then a rolex hulk and a gmt batman. I got an email from goldsmiths to say the new Monaco was released yesterday. Fell straight in love with it and it coming today. Bracelet model.
> I am on waiting list for new green bezel sub but hold little hope of ever seeing it!
> View attachment 15492649
> View attachment 15492649


The new models are really cool. Congratulations on your incoming watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm very tempted to get one but the wife has imposed a watch moratorium  Perhaps a future purchase.


A bracelet is not a watch - your wife's moratorium does not apply .


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> A bracelet is not a watch - your wife's moratorium does not apply .


Haha! I like the way you think!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

spikkyboy said:


> Hi everybody, I had an F1 INDY a few years back then a rolex hulk and a gmt batman. I got an email from goldsmiths to say the new Monaco was released yesterday. Fell straight in love with it and it coming today. Bracelet model.
> I am on waiting list for new green bezel sub but hold little hope of ever seeing it!
> View attachment 15492649
> View attachment 15492649


Have you picked this one up yet? It looks really nice to me and it sounds like TH has equipped it with a great, in-house movement. Is there any way to micro adjust the bracelet once it is sized?


----------



## spikkyboy

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Have you picked this one up yet? It looks really nice to me and it sounds like TH has equipped it with a great, in-house movement. Is there any way to micro adjust the bracelet once it is sized?


It arrived on Sunday after a mix up with the courier. It is beautiful. I'm having trouble with the bracelet and dont want to cause damage so going to the shop with it for fitting.


----------



## spikkyboy

Well. I dont know if this is a mistake! I have been eyeing the red faced Monaco historique.
Goldsmiths site says coming soon. Tag Hever site the same and then tonight I looked back just for a bit more watch ****!
The coming soon button has changed to add to bag. So I did. The Tag website has taken my payment and I have an email to say its coming Friday! 
Try it yourselves. Pinching myself.


----------



## md2010

Anyone have a Heuer 02 Monaco & want to post an outdoor photo.


----------



## md2010

Joined the Monaco club today.


----------



## 0-60

Finally found the perfect almost NOS full set example of my favorite Monaco, CS2111. Absolutely love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spikkyboy

I loved the new steel bracelet version and bought that. I week later an opportunity for the red dial historique came up and had to get that too!


----------



## Orange_GT3

spikkyboy said:


> I loved the new steel bracelet version and bought that. I week later an opportunity for the red dial historique came up and had to get that too!


Photos or it never happened.


----------



## md2010

spikkyboy said:


> I loved the new steel bracelet version and bought that. I week later an opportunity for the red dial historique came up and had to get that too!


I have ordered the bracelet. Please post photos of the Monaco.


----------



## spikkyboy

Im on my phone. It won't let me take a picture and is telling me to drag and drop into a box? Any suggestions please


----------



## spikkyboy

WatchUSeek Watch Forums







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010

On my way to work


----------



## spikkyboy

Please tell me how to upload my photos. Having trouble.


----------



## md2010

Today


----------



## md2010




----------



## JonS1967

md2010 said:


> View attachment 15546166


Looking sharp! Glad you're enjoying your new Monaco!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Wearing mine today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010

I must say this watch looks like a square piece of chocolate. Just makes you want to eat it !


----------



## Graneworm

Wearing mine today. Entry level in this company but I like it.






























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## md2010




----------



## Orange_GT3

Good to see some live shots of the new Monaco bracelet but I still prefer the old one.


----------



## md2010

Orange_GT3 said:


> Good to see some live shots of the new Monaco bracelet but I still prefer the old one.


It was a real pain in the @ to get it via the boutique. The bracelet is high quality. Changes the watch completely


----------



## spikkyboy

so I managed to upload 9 pictures of both watches........where did they go? no sign in my account. why does this have to be so difficult?


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer

Just another shot of my Gulf


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## 0-60

harald-hans said:


>


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry357

Heuer Monaco Gulf Special Edition


----------



## 0-60

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLFkO99lqHM/


----------



## md2010

Guys my 3 month old Monaco clasp broke. One of the little pusher button just came off. There wasn’t any impact or scratches or nothing. I was at work and suddenly realised the button was missing. I walked around my super large open space office floor. Lol , after couples of hour I found the missing bit on the carpet. It’s currently at the TH service centre.


----------



## HenryTudor336

50th Anniversary 1979-1989









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

From a few days ago... forgot to post. Some fantastic watches on here, gentlemen!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Gerry357 said:


> View attachment 15704319
> 
> Heuer Monaco Gulf Special Edition


Love this one! Looking very sh!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

HenryTudor336 said:


> 50th Anniversary 1979-1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nice!! The red looks... hot!! Sorry, couldn't resist. But in all seriousness, the red looks amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryTudor336

JonS1967 said:


> Nice!! The red looks... hot!! Sorry, couldn't resist. But in all seriousness, the red looks amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Warming up 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## HenryTudor336

harald-hans said:


>


Monaco and Nespresso continued!..









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82

I need to snap me up a Gulf soon. Love the images here!


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Oh, not sure about that skinny bracelet with a Monaco. The proportions are all off.


----------



## JonS1967

It tapers just like the original strap. I think it works perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

JonS1967 said:


> I think it works perfectly.


And that is all that matters.

.......

I was referring to the lug interface and the strap thickness rather than its width.


----------



## JonS1967

Orange_GT3 said:


> And that is all that matters.
> 
> .......
> 
> I was referring to the lug interface and the strap thickness rather than its width.


I bought this from Strapcode and its not thick like my Eterna Milanese, but it's much more comfortable. This is the Eterna Milanese.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster




----------



## HenryTudor336

I was really pleased with how a winged strap flows with the contour of the case to the clasp









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS

Felt appropriate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Trying my Eterna Milanese. I like the thickness of the mesh but wish it tapered. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I'm digging the Tropic strap... despite the obvious disconnect with diving, I feel the vintage vibe of the Tropic strap goes well with the Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni

CW2113-0


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger

One of my favorite watches of all time. I set aside funds for a Monaco a few months ago.. just waiting on the right watch and deal to come across my hands. The ones I’ve come across end up being franklin watches or just flat out beat to hell with unrealistic pricing vs condition.


----------



## 0-60

Love mine


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPFf2S-rGsQ/


----------



## ronhan

A not so common three-hander, the WW2111. 
Saw the blue dial and HAD to buy it! 😉








Regards, Ron


----------



## JonS1967

Trying it on shark mesh. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jharrell54

My daily wear.


----------



## Dougiebaby

ronhan said:


> A not so common three-hander, the WW2111.
> Saw the blue dial and HAD to buy it!
> View attachment 16135921
> 
> Regards, Ron


I love your blue dial! And I, too, wanted the 3 hander. Perfect watch to change out different straps. 































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schoutedeni

Have a Monaco incoming and would like to get a Milanese band for it. Do I get one that is brushed or polished? Not sure how much of the case is polished vs brushed (picture borrowed from this thread)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

schoutedeni said:


> Have a Monaco incoming and would like to get a Milanese band for it. Do I get one that is brushed or polished? Not sure how much of the case is polished vs brushed (picture borrowed from this thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The picture you used is my watch and for this particular model the case is a mixture of brushing and polishing. The flat surface just outside the crystal and the sides are brushed. The top surfaces of the lugs are polished and the edges between the top flat top surfaces (next to the crystal) and the sides are also polished. Please see the attached pictures. Apologies for the crude writing, but the markup tool my phone makes it very difficult to write. Lol. This is the only version of the Monaco I own so it possible that other Monaco model variants differ with respect to the case finishing.



























With respect to the Milanese bracelet you saw, I actually have a polished version that does not taper and a brushed version that does taper. I tried both on the watch and I believe the picture you posted was the brushed tapered version. Personally, on this watch I prefer a polished Milanese with a taper (the combination I don’t have). After wearing it the original strap, which has a classic looking taper, the watch doesn’t look right to me without a taper. Of course all of this is subjective so go with what you like. 

Polished/Not Tapered:

















Brushed/Tapered:


----------



## schoutedeni

JonS1967 said:


> The picture you used is my watch and for this particular model the case is a mixture of brushing and polishing.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting i appreciate the advice. Polished tapered it is!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

You’re welcome! Post some photos if you can.


----------



## longle10

Gotta get longer straps so i can wear all these at once to Watches and Wonder next year









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

longle10 said:


> Gotta get longer straps so i can wear all these at once to Watches and Wonder next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Impressive collection! You have room for one more on your forearm just below your elbow.


----------



## Orange_GT3

longle10 said:


> Gotta get longer straps so i can wear all these at once to Watches and Wonder next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Holy Monaco 50th Anniversary Collection, Batman!!!

Nice work. Did you buy the box set or just get them individually as they were revealed?


----------



## Dougiebaby

longle10 said:


> Gotta get longer straps so i can wear all these at once to Watches and Wonder next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


INCREDIBLE stable of Monacos!

Which is your favorite? From your pic, I would lean towards the white dial with blue strap and orange/red stitching. Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

The green dial is S W E E T


----------



## longle10

Dougiebaby said:


> INCREDIBLE stable of Monacos!
> 
> Which is your favorite? From your pic, I would lean towards the white dial with blue strap and orange/red stitching. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


the middle one

Grey grain dial with blue strap, perfect daily wear

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## longle10

Orange_GT3 said:


> Holy Monaco 50th Anniversary Collection, Batman!!!
> 
> Nice work. Did you buy the box set or just get them individually as they were revealed?


I came too late, 50 boxes were gone long before i knew about it

They came as 5 but not with the big box

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## longle10

JonS1967 said:


> Impressive collection! You have room for one more on your forearm just below your elbow.


Yesss for this bad boy









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

longle10 said:


> Yesss for this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Nice! I love that one too!


----------



## johnnyboots

Here's a model you don't see too often, a Monaco small seconds, non-chrono. I've never seen another in person and even had people accuse it of being fake because they didn't think they existed. Hanging out with a 21 year old...


----------



## Montblanc25

My two 38mm Monacos. Great watches!


----------



## lastshotkid

Lovin’ this Heuer 02 calibre


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsw

Verstappen was wearing a monaco yesterday at the Abu Dhabi duel with Hamilton, and he won the world championship


----------



## 0-60

Rsw said:


> Verstappen was wearing a monaco yesterday at the Abu Dhabi duel with Hamilton, and he won the world championship


He has been wearing it all season.


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## thejetan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

thejetan said:


>


What model is this?


----------



## thejetan

Orange_GT3 said:


> What model is this?


CAW211M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

thejetan said:


> CAW211M


OK, the black ACM. That must be a custom/after market bracelet then?

I have the CAW211K


----------



## thejetan

Orange_GT3 said:


> OK, the black ACM. That must be a custom/after market bracelet then?
> 
> I have the CAW211K


yeah aftermarket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dom007

Pleased to say I finally joined the Monaco club this Christmas. The watch certainly doesn’t disappoint- it’s absolutely stunning!


----------



## Orsoni

New rally strap from Windup Watch Shop


----------



## Mbmbmbmbmb

Hi gents
My monaco , with ss strap aftermarket fit (its very nice) and handmade strap


----------



## 0-60

Very nice! Has anyone here used an original tag Heuer bracelet on a cs2111?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Mbmbmbmbmb said:


> Hi gents
> My monaco , with ss strap aftermarket fit (its very nice) and handmade strap
> View attachment 16529596
> View attachment 16529597


I love this model! I think it’s an amazing looking watch. The bracelet is cool! Would you mind sharing more pictures? Where did you find the bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbmbmbmbmb

JonS1967 said:


> I love this model! I think it’s an amazing looking watch. The bracelet is cool! Would you mind sharing more pictures? Where did you find the bracelet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😉 its citizen bracelet , model Aw1570.
Not like original tag , but so good and cheappp.
Tks.


----------



## JonS1967

Mbmbmbmbmb said:


> its citizen bracelet , model Aw1570.
> Not like original tag , but so good and cheappp.
> Tks.
> View attachment 16531320
> 
> View attachment 16531319
> 
> View attachment 16531318


Thanks for the additional pictures! It looks really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0-60

Not feeling that bracelet at all. I’d rather get original if it fits but rich one fits


----------



## JonS1967




----------



## Rakurai

My Monaco Gulf Edition:









And on the wrist:


----------



## JonS1967

Rakurai said:


> My Monaco Gulf Edition:
> View attachment 16631918
> 
> 
> And on the wrist:
> View attachment 16632020


I love this model! So cool. Enjoy!


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Olyeller68

This one arrived today. 

Anyone else able to get in on this purple LE?




When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Patagonico

New kid on the race...


----------



## Patagonico




----------



## DirtyVegas




----------



## FiveHundy




----------



## PaulK

2005 Monaco, just purchased for $2,250. Trying to dial in the strap. What clasp would have come with the watch? FC 5030 or FC 5040?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## SolarPower

Happy to join the Club!


----------



## bjh997917

longle10 said:


> Gotta get longer straps so i can wear all these at once to Watches and Wonder next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


Amazing collection, fascinated by the detail on the first version.


----------



## bjh997917

phoenix844884 said:


> The bracelet arrived! Perfect fit too. I think it elevates the watch on the whole
> 
> View attachment 15489739


Had a spare bracelet like this from an early Calibre17 model and sold it, seriously regretting that now


----------



## Yorkzilla




----------

